# Show off your WCG farm



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2009)

The guys in the F@H area have a thread to show off everybody's farms, we need one to.
It doesn't matter if you have 1 rig or 50, or if they are all P3s or i7s, lets see everybody's rigs.  1 pic of the entire farm, or a pic of each rig is fine, but let see those computers.


I'll start:
The desktop (produces ~65% of the points of the farm)










The 2 older laptops (the one on the left is going to be retired shortly ):





The "work area" and T400:




BTW, if you can guess all 4 of the top-most icons on my desktop screen, you get a cookie  (2 icons in each corner)


----------



## InTeL-iNsIdE (Dec 5, 2009)

I see GPU-Z, CPU-Z, Realtemp and cant make out the last one  I want a cookie


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## HammerON (Dec 6, 2009)

Here are my 3 current crunchers:






Top one on desk is the first rig in system specs. One below desk is the second rig in system specs; and the one to the right on the table is the third rig in system specs.


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 6, 2009)

heatsink looks gross, give it an acid bath


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 6, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> BTW, if you can guess all 4 of the top-most icons on my desktop screen, you get a cookie  (2 icons in each corner)



GPU-Z, CPU-Z, EVGA Precision and Realtemp.

My main rig, produces ~80% of my points. PII 720 (on 4 cores) @3.6Ghz






My dedicated cruncher. Athlon 5KBE @3Ghz


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 6, 2009)

Stanhemi,

Pls. for the sake of god...use compressed air to clean out the comps. I cant watch puppies suffer.

I have 7 rigs tht crunch at work. Personally give them all a bath with compressed air once in three months!!  Used to do it even before they started crunchin!!


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 6, 2009)

Supreme0verlord said:


> GPU-Z, CPU-Z, EVGA Precision and Realtemp.
> 
> My main rig, produces ~80% of my points.
> 
> ...



Yep!  




Would you mind sharing the specs of the 2 rigs?


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 6, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Yep!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091206/cookies.jpg
> Would you mind sharing the specs of the 2 rigs?



Yay! I got the cookie!  

My main rig is the first one in my specs and the dedicated cruncher is the second one in my specs.


----------



## Duxx (Dec 7, 2009)

In case nobody checks the PC ATM thread... here is my i7, the other rig is my moms back at home..  I don't even know if she realizes that it is running WCG, I never told her because I forgot, and its still cruising after a few months!






And the entire setup.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 7, 2009)

Duxx said:


> In case nobody checks the PC ATM thread... here is my i7, the other rig is my moms back at home..  I don't even know if she realizes that it is running WCG, I never told her because I forgot, and its still cruising after a few months!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091207/IMG_3249.jpg
> 
> ...



Log that rig in and get crunching (noticed it sitting at Windows Login screen)!!!!!!
Still love the clarity of the first pic


----------



## Duxx (Dec 7, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Log that rig in and get crunching (noticed it sitting at Windows Loging screen)!!!!!!
> Still love the clarity of the first pic



It's still crunching at the login screen


----------



## HammerON (Dec 7, 2009)

Then your golden


----------



## Black Panther (Dec 7, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Here are my 3 current crunchers:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091205/IMG_0146.jpg
> 
> Top one on desk is the first rig in system specs. One below desk is the second rig in system specs; and the one to the right on the table is the third rig in system specs.



Your third rig, you got the same case as mine


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 7, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> The guys in the F@H area have a thread to show off everybody's farms, we need one to.
> It doesn't matter if you have 1 rig or 50, or if they are all P3s or i7s, lets see everybody's rigs.  1 pic of the entire farm, or a pic of each rig is fine, but let see those computers.
> 
> 
> ...



I was totally expecting this giant souped-up rig inside the rocketfish, but then remembered that your rig is a GF9300-ITX.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 9, 2009)

This is my farm atm-

Cruncher #1: is my main rig (see specs) I will be upgrading to a Phenom II 920 next week.

Cruncher #2: Athlon XP (2.4Ghz)

Cruncher #3: Pentium 4 (3.0Ghz)

When I finish my Phenom II build I will add my forth cruncher using my Athlon64 X2.


#2 and #3 rigs


My favorite room in the house


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 9, 2009)

"Crunch Time"

I love that 

I owe you guys some pics of my small but growing farm


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Dec 10, 2009)

Here's my (at home) crunchers.

Our bedroom Cruncher and netfilx viewer,An unlocked X-550 BE Quad core @3.4





This is my wife's,another unlocked X-550 BE Quad core @ 3.4




Next,my Man Room,basement

My net bench,Machine on left is a 7750 BE @2.8.The machine behind monitor is my internet machine,a 9950 BE X4 @2.8.The left one gets alot of down time when i need the space for working on other computers.








 Tiny little garden,Left to right,Ubuntu cruncher-Athlon 4200 x2 @ 2.4,next a 5000+ BE @2.8,and then another unlocked X-550 BE Quad @3.4.




 Then my Gamers.Box on the left is another unlocked X-550 BE quad @ 3.4,The one next to my monitor is my main gamer,it's a Phenom II X4 940 BE @ 3.4 









 All of these machines,except for the X940,Crunch 24/7.And they definitely show up on the power bill

And @ DUXX......Beautiful machine


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 10, 2009)

It looks like you rather like the 550BEs 

BTW, what model are those CM cases you have most of the farm in?  I want one


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Dec 10, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> It looks like you rather like the 550BEs
> 
> BTW, what model are those CM cases you have most of the farm in?  I want one



Quad core power on the cheeeep!Gotta love that
As for the case,http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119193
They are actually really easy to work with for a good $.Great for cable management.


----------



## Duxx (Dec 10, 2009)

Jesus grease, got a new computers eh?

Thanks for the compliment too.   appreciate it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Here we go.  Specs in my Sig.


Cruncher #1 / Daily Driver 




Cruncher #2




Cruncher #3


----------



## Duxx (Dec 10, 2009)

Aww cruncher three is so cute all by his lonesome on the bed... I think you should plug it in if you want a few points from it though.  Just saying.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 10, 2009)

Duxx said:


> Aww cruncher three is so cute all by his lonesome on the bed... I think you should plug it in if you want a few points from it though.  Just saying.



It's bluetooth bro


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Dec 11, 2009)

Very nice CP


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

nice rigs people. keep posting them up I will post mine up when i get everything running again or tomorrow...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

I wonder if I can get my cars ECU to crunch?  If I do can I just post a pic of the car?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I wonder if I can get my cars ECU to crunch?  If I do can I just post a pic of the car?



that would be so amazing. I don't think it is possible but you never know


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> that would be so amazing. I don't think it is possible but you never know



how would I know how many PPD's I'm getting, well the tach says 4k rpm's


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> nice rigs people. keep posting them up I will post mine up when i get everything running again or tomorrow...



Awesome, I eagerly await your pictures!


----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2009)

Only a few of us TPU crunchers have posted in this thread, so come and let see the rest~


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

HammerON said:


> Only a few of us TPU crunchers have posted in this thread, so come and let see the rest~



I'll see if I can get my friend to send me a pic of the Q6600 rig he has crunching for me


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 14, 2009)

I'll post mine tonight, if I have a moment.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

I have to post some updated pics


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have to post some updated pics



Sounds good!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> how would I know how many PPD's I'm getting, well the tach says 4k rpm's



 if you get that working let me know. I will got out and buy a junker to crunch on 


@ion shouldn't you be at school?


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 14, 2009)

i want these to cruch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLujLtgBJC0

i'll post pics of mine soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 14, 2009)

I got a 4 cylinder with hyper threading    (4cylinder turbo)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 14, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I got a 4 cylinder with hyper threading    (4cylinder turbo)



what kinda car you got?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> what kinda car you got?



1997 Eagle Talon TSi AWD


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 1997 Eagle Talon TSi AWD
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091214/P1160265wallpaper.jpg



Nice car bro! is that you in there?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 1997 Eagle Talon TSi AWD
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091214/P1160265wallpaper.jpg



nice car... but its not yours anymore 

 

sorry not going to have pics today. I didn't get around to cleaning things up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Nice car bro! is that you in there?



Naw, just some guy that goes by the name of Chicken Patty.  Who can that be, probably some weirdo! 



p_o_s_pc said:


> nice car... but its not yours anymore [url]http://smiliesftw.com/x/Pirate.gif[/URL]
> 
> sorry not going to have pics today. I didn't get around to cleaning things up


I wanna see you try  :shadedshu


----------



## zithe (Dec 15, 2009)

InTeL-iNsIdE said:


> I see GPU-Z, CPU-Z, Realtemp and cant make out the last one  I want a cookie



steam!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 1997 Eagle Talon TSi AWD
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091214/P1160265wallpaper.jpg



Stop playing with them toys and get a V8.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Stop playing with them toys and get a V8.



4cyl turbo = more or less a n/a v8

v8 turbo = 

So when we running it?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> 4cyl turbo = more or less a n/a v8
> 
> v8 turbo =
> 
> So when we running it?



You dont want any part of my pony. Trust me.


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> Naw, just some guy that goes by the name of Chicken Patty.  Who can that be, probably some weirdo!



The mystery patty

Sorry Ion, we are kinda derailing your thread


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You dont want any part of my pony. Trust me.



You have no idea.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> You have no idea.



I dont think you understand. There are things in my trunk that go pssssst.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 15, 2009)

That actually sounds funny when taken out of context


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> The mystery patty
> 
> *Sorry Ion, we are kinda derailing your thread*



No problem (at least for now), but lets see some more WCG farm pics


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I dont think you understand. There are things in my trunk that go pssssst.



We can still do a run from a dig   Off a roll no, I haven't done much to this one, makes roughly about 290whp.  My SRT-4 well, let's just say you wouldn't have been able to psssssst enough. 



[Ion] said:


> No problem (at least for now), but lets see some more WCG farm pics



Here you go, my i7 back on tech bench with my newly acquired 4850's.     psssst pssssst


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> We can still do a run from a dig   Off a roll no, I haven't done much to this one, makes roughly about 290whp.  My SRT-4 well, let's just say you wouldn't have been able to psssssst enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, my i7 back on tech bench with my newly acquired 4850's.     psssst pssssst



No pics


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 15, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> No pics



Post edited, picture is now there


----------



## theonedub (Dec 15, 2009)

Took a picture of my rig incase I was going to part it out, figured two birds one stone. Its a low quality pic and yes I have a lot of cable mess, but it will do. 

WCG0:


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 17, 2009)

My F@H/WCG rig (my main gaming rig):

(Yes, I know my cable management is inexistent.)


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 17, 2009)

How well does that Zalman cooler perform on the 9800GT? (I'm looking to get a new cooler for the 8800GT, and trying to explore all possibilities)


----------



## Supreme0verlord (Dec 18, 2009)

The best cooler for the 8800GT IMO is this one. Keeps mine at 35-36C idle and 42-43C load in F@H (353 point WU's) while overclocked.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 18, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> How well does that Zalman cooler perform on the 9800GT? (I'm looking to get a new cooler for the 8800GT, and trying to explore all possibilities)



In a mid-70*F room, it idled at 45*C and seems to be topping out at about 85*C on OCCT GPU (maximum shaders). Thanks for asking, as I just discovered that my PNY's overclock is failing again (that card with the VF1000 (9800 GT 1GB 55nm) is slowly dying). It just gets too saturated with heat after a while. Having an 80mm fan blowing perpendicular to it helps a lot. My BFG 9800 GT 1GB 65nm (top card in pic) gets up to 94*C/88*C on stock SSC (don't know which reading is correct) in OCCT.

My Zalman kinda sucks TBH. That Accelero cooler looks nice though.

EDIT: Both my cards artifact now. Don't know if the cards are OC'd too high or if the PSU is weakening (I use an 8 month old Mushkin (Topower) 800w unit.)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 18, 2009)

I did alittle cleaning i went to take a pic and the batts died in my cam  looks like it going to have to wait alittle longer after all. But thats ok i want to get the other rig(s) in the pics too


----------



## PaulieG (Dec 19, 2009)

Here are 2 of my 3 crunchers:










Please excuse the poor cable management. I've been more than a little busy.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 20, 2009)

Here is my 3rd i7:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome rigs Paulieg and HammerON!
Where's the HDD in that last i7 Hammer?  I see a cable, but no HDD


----------



## HammerON (Dec 20, 2009)

There is a tray under the top shelf. I have a 160 Gig Raptor hiding under there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 20, 2009)

I love those tech benches hammer, I got mine of Paul


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2009)

HammerON said:


> There is a tray under the top shelf. I have a 160 Gig Raptor hiding under there



Is that an 8400GS in there with the i7?
If so, you could fold on it, the one I had get ~600 PPD 
Not much, but anything's better than nothing, and an Nvidia GPU client doesn't interfere with WCG


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 21, 2009)

Alright guys, here are my rigs. First up is my shelf cruncher. i7 920, Giga UD4P, 3x2gb OCZ, 8800gt, TRUE w/2 low speed yates.  Runs 4.0, 24/7 for TPU






Just added this little set-up. E6300 (45nm) Giga G41M-ES2L, 2x1gb Gskill, Scythe Mine w/low speed yate. Runs 3.6, 24/7 for TPU






My family rig. i7 920, Giga UD3R, 3x2gb Corsair, GTS250, TRUE w/med speed panaflo on fan controller. Runs 3.8, 24/7 for XS






And lastly my main rig. i7 920, Giga UD4P, 3x2gb OCZ, 7600gt (for now, my GTX260 died ), TRUE w/2 gentle typhoon. My cable management used to be perfect on this, but I'm changing it out all the time, so I don't put a lot of effort in to it anymore. Runs 4.0, 24/7 for XS


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 21, 2009)

what PSU is that first one?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 21, 2009)

nice collection 4x4


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 21, 2009)

It an  old ultra 600w. Really an underrated power supply. I've had it a long time and has powered many rigs.


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 21, 2009)

4x4,

I envy u because u have so many unused PCIe slots:shadedshu.

I would put some mad cards in there to fold!!


----------



## 4x4n (Dec 21, 2009)

I used to have more cards folding, I have almost 10 million points on the XS folding team. Power usage with gpu's is too damn high, my power bills can't take it.


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 22, 2009)

Here are two of my i7 920 crunchers.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nice MetalRacer, I love those custom tech stations!


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 22, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Very nice MetalRacer, I love those custom tech stations!



The boxes were easy to convert plus they were free.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 25, 2009)

here is 3 of the 4 

E7200





E1500 as it sits for now(PSU being replaced soon)




X2 5KBE





I know WM isn't that great on any of them but i just wanted to get them crunching ASAP. The WM is done fast and is more for not restricting airflow then looks. When i feel like messing with the rigs for a few hours i will work on the WM more.Also with how much i have been switching things around i didn't want to put too much time in the WM


So what you guys think?


----------



## road-runner (Dec 25, 2009)

Here is mine before I sold most of it last week...


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 25, 2009)

road-runner said:


> Here is mine before I sold most of it last week


thats a huge setup.POWERFUL.  how was ur electric bill?


----------



## road-runner (Dec 25, 2009)

BraveSoul said:


> thats a huge setup.POWERFUL.  how was ur electric bill?



Not good with all of it running almost $500 last month in the winter time, that is why I am selling all the older 775 stuff, getting it down to just a few 1366 rigs...


----------



## BraveSoul (Dec 25, 2009)

ouch,,,    
1366 rigs do at least twice as much points as 775 ones  right?


----------



## MetalRacer (Dec 25, 2009)

road-runner said:


> Not good with all of it running almost $500 last month in the winter time, that is why I am selling all the older 775 stuff, getting it down to just a few 1366 rigs...



That is an awesome setup RR . I bet that window unit never stopped running in the summer time.

How many X58 rigs are you currently crunching with?


----------



## road-runner (Dec 25, 2009)

BraveSoul said:


> ouch,,,
> 1366 rigs do at least twice as much points as 775 ones  right?



About 2x what a Q6600 will do....



MetalRacer said:


> That is an awesome setup RR . I bet that window unit never stopped running in the summer time.
> 
> How many X58 rigs are you currently crunching with?



I have 4 on WCG and 4 at Folding@Home...


----------



## t77snapshot (Dec 27, 2009)

road-runner said:


> Here is mine before I sold most of it last week...
> 
> [url]http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/3725/dsc01388o.th.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/2059/dsc01389uy.th.jpg[/URL]


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2009)

road-runner said:


> Here is mine before I sold most of it last week...
> 
> [url]http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/3725/dsc01388o.th.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/2059/dsc01389uy.th.jpg[/URL]



holy crap


----------



## theonedub (Jan 24, 2010)

This thread needs a bump and I had my camera out so here is a pic of the new i7 860 dual GTX 275 (WCG0 in specs): 






Yes I am using the 775 mount on that Mega, cools just the same crooked


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2010)

Unusual but effective


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll try and get some pics of my new X4 rig later now that I've switched to AMD


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 24, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'll try and get some pics of my new X4 rig later now that I've switched to AMD



Sweet


----------



## bogmali (Jan 24, 2010)

theonedub-I'll see your dual GTX275 and raise you a watercooled i7-920 D0


----------



## ERazer (Jan 24, 2010)

my mini farm 

amd x4 620





e6320





q6600





q9550


----------



## theonedub (Jan 24, 2010)

Good jobs guys, these are awesome rigs that most importantly contribute greatly to the Grid. 



bogmali said:


> theonedub-I'll see your dual GTX275 and raise you a watercooled i7-920 D0
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100124/i7_860_1.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100124/i7_860_2.jpg



 Thats nice! I may go water if the summer temps are awful.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice farm there Erazer


----------



## HammerON (Jan 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> theonedub-I'll see your dual GTX275 and raise you a watercooled i7-920 D0
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100124/i7_860_1.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100124/i7_860_2.jpg



You must have been filling your res as it looks really low and with the air bubbles in your lines
It looks like a wave pool in your res~


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 25, 2010)

ERazer said:


> my mini farm
> 
> amd x4 620
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100124/CIMG0025a.jpg
> ...



Wow, very nice farm you have there are you folding thse last two rigs as well?


----------



## ERazer (Jan 25, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Wow, very nice farm you have there are you folding thse last two rigs as well?



Xfx 9600gso one i do, still waitin for my second gso


----------



## theonedub (Jan 26, 2010)

Well I cleaned the dust out of my WCG1 rig and snapped a quick picture: 






So plain compared to my other one


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 26, 2010)

here is mine for now.I will have the i7 soon 
X2 5kBE 




X2 4200+





i will post pics of the i7 and E1500 when i get everything done


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

here is the i7 rig


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is the i7 rig
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/S5031102.jpg



It almost qualifies as a ghetto mod. What is the yellow wire strip doing ? Keeping the fan attached to the GPU? Congratulation on your first(?) 1356 CPU.

Is there no way that u can rotate the CPU cooler +90 degree so it blow out and not on the video PCB?

Looking forward to see the output of this rig.


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is the i7 rig
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/S5031102.jpg



Isn't your CPU heatsink fan the wrong way round? It's pulling air from top and pushing it down rather than the other way round.

Edit: Just read mstenholm's post



mstenholm said:


> It almost qualifies as a ghetto mod. What is the yellow wire strip doing ? Keeping the fan attached to the GPU? Congratulation on your first(?) 1356 CPU.
> 
> Is there no way that u can rotate the CPU cooler +90 degree so it blow out and not on the video PCB?
> 
> Looking forward to see the output of this rig.



He can just flip the fan the other way round if he didn't have space to place it on the bottom.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2010)

KieX said:


> Isn't your CPU heatsink fan the wrong way round? It's pulling air from top and pushing it down rather than the other way round.
> 
> Edit: Just read mstenholm's post
> 
> ...



Actually I was asking if it was possible (or not) to turn the heat sink and fan 90 degree. 180 degree would be OK/better if there is an exhurst fan in the top. The photo does not show if that is the case.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> It almost qualifies as a ghetto mod. What is the yellow wire strip doing ? Keeping the fan attached to the GPU? Congratulation on your first(?) 1356 CPU.
> 
> Is there no way that u can rotate the CPU cooler +90 degree so it blow out and not on the video PCB?
> 
> Looking forward to see the output of this rig.



yea its holding the fan onto the heatsink. I know its kinda ghetto. I can turn the fan to blow out the back and i have but the way it is now gives best CPU and NB temps so i am leaving it like that.

btw the way the heatsink is now is sucking cool air from outside of the case because the top 140mm fan broke and i haven't replaced it yet


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Actually I was asking if it was possible (or not) to turn the heat sink and fan 90 degree. 180 degree would be OK/better if there is an exhurst fan in the top. The photo does not show if that is the case.



Oops sorry, I misread your post :shadedshu. If I'm not mistaken that's an Antec 300, so he has a top exhaust just above the heatsink as well as the rear one we can see. 90 degree or 180degree should be fine either way since it's very close to both exhausts. Just needs the fan pushing the air through the heatsink in the right direction.

EDIT: gah always post after the answer  ok seems p_o_s_pc had a good reason for that


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

KieX said:


> Oops sorry, I misread your post :shadedshu. If I'm not mistaken that's an Antec 300, so he has a top exhaust just above the heatsink as well as the rear one we can see. 90 degree or 180degree should be fine either way since it's very close to both exhausts. Just needs the fan pushing the air through the heatsink in the right direction.



your right it is a 300. I didn't think to try the fan that way(i thought i tried things every way i could. I will turn the fan around and keep an eye on temps. But so far blowing down seems to give me the best temps for this setup...

btw the GPU is just a temp till i get the $$$ for the 5850


----------



## KieX (Jan 27, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> your right it is a 300. I didn't think to try the fan that way(i thought i tried things every way i could. I will turn the fan around and keep an eye on temps. But so far blowing down seems to give me the best temps for this setup...
> 
> btw the GPU is just a temp till i get the $$$ for the 5850



What about adding a fan to the side panel? IIRC it should have mounting holes for a 120, so cold air from the side and pushing out the top might help CPU. Although I have no idea what it might do to your NB temps. Well, just thought I'd give some advice in case you can enjoy cooler temps.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 27, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> It almost qualifies as a ghetto mod. What is the yellow wire strip doing ? Keeping the fan attached to the GPU? Congratulation on your first(?) *1356 *CPU.
> 
> Is there no way that u can rotate the CPU cooler +90 degree so it blow out and not on the video PCB?
> 
> Looking forward to see the output of this rig.



Sorry to nitpick, but i7 9xx are LGA 1366 and i3/5 and i78xx are LGA 1156. People sure are giving you a lot of shit about your setup POS.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Sorry to nitpick, but i7 9xx are LGA 1366 and i3/5 and i78xx are LGA 1156. People sure are giving you a lot of shit about your setup POS.



So I wrote 1366 wrong. Thank for pointing it out. I for one was not inteending to "give shit" only asking questions. Sorry if You got that wrong.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 27, 2010)

I noticed the cpu fan configuration as well, but I know pospc is an intelligent guy so I'm sure there was a good reason for it. Crunching rigs don't have to look nice, they just have to perform well.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 27, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> *It almost qualifies as a ghetto mod.* What is the yellow wire strip doing ? Keeping the fan attached to the GPU? Congratulation on your first(?) 1356 CPU.
> 
> Is there no way that u can rotate the CPU cooler +90 degree so it blow out and not on the video PCB?
> 
> Looking forward to see the output of this rig.





mstenholm said:


> So I wrote 1366 wrong. Thank for pointing it out. I for one was not inteending to "give shit" only asking questions. Sorry if You got that wrong.



Oh, I forgot that commenting that something looks like a ghetto mod was a term of endearment- I must be crazy. 

No big on the socket, I just did not want to confuse anyone as Intel is doing a good enough job at that right now anyway.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

Hey Tim, looks nice man.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice being here, but American humor is different from where I come from so better leave before it get nasty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

Guys that was just a complete misunderstanding on both of your parts. Put that behind you and let's get along shall we?


----------



## theonedub (Jan 27, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys that was just a complete misunderstanding on both of your parts. Put that behind you and let's get along shall we?



Yeah definitely a misunderstanding, Im in for forgetting about it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2010)

does this look better?
here is my i7 AGAIN but in a different case with a different PSU


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2010)

Much better. 

I really don't want the change team but I didn't want to spend time in the forum if I was misunderstood (broken english, other side of the pond you know). Water under the brigde, lets keep crunching and folding.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 27, 2010)

Hopfully if things go right I will be adding an Athlon 5600+ and a Phenom 9950 build. I will post pics soon....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2010)

Much better indeed


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> does this look better?
> here is my i7 AGAIN but in a different case with a different PSU
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/S5031102796.jpg



Looks damn good p_o_s, can we get some more pics of it please?


----------



## douglatins (Jan 28, 2010)

Crunchers and Folders don´t need to look good, since you get extra "credits" from doing something good with the pc, so looks are secondary.

Now this one could be doing anything It would still be awesome (though i think every one has seen these one)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Looks damn good p_o_s, can we get some more pics of it please?



sure thing what you want pics of? same thing? different angles? behind the mobo tray? all the above?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Crunchers and Folders don´t need to look good, since you get extra "credits" from doing something good with the pc, so looks are secondary.
> 
> Now this one could be doing anything It would still be awesome (though i think every one has seen these one)
> 
> http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/gallery-2008/lian-li/pc-7se3/lian-li-pc7-11.jpg



Is that yours?  That looks amazing!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> sure thing what you want pics of? same thing? different angles? behind the mobo tray? all the above?



Sure, any pics you want to share would be well appreciated!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

@ion i will try to have pics up tomorrow.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Is that yours?  That looks amazing!



looks like one from MDPC 

yep here it is http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2008/lian-li/mcp/lian-li-pc7se3-mcp.htm

so no its not he's rig, if he's from Brazil and the rig is from Germany


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

hell with it here are 2 more pics tonight don't mind the stain on the carpet or the mess in the background i need to get the carpet cleaner out and clean alot of stuff up


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looks like one from MDPC
> 
> yep here it is http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2008/lian-li/mcp/lian-li-pc7se3-mcp.htm
> 
> so no its not he's rig, if he's from Brazil and the rig is from Germany



regardless that rig is beautiful!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 28, 2010)

That, my friend, is possibly the ugliest case I have ever seen  
However, it's the stuff inside that counts, and you have some pretty awesome stuff inside


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> That, my friend, is possibly the ugliest case I have ever seen
> However, it's the stuff inside that counts, and you have some pretty awesome stuff inside



i have to agree it is ugly. I think its time to get a new case.The inside looks better then the 300(atleast right now it does) also i got the case for free(the contest)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> regardless that rig is beautiful!!!



very much indeed 

most of them at MDPC is, but not all of them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> very much indeed
> 
> most of them at MDPC is, but not all of them



MDPC is great but they've changed the way they allow rigs in there.  I know of one amazing build that did not make it.  Nothing against them, just saying.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah i know 

but i guess its up to the owner to decide what to put on it and what not to, but yeah, sometimes i just :shadedshu and think like : uhm? about some of the rigs there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> yeah i know
> 
> but i guess its up to the owner to decide what to put on it and what not to, but yeah, sometimes i just :shadedshu and think like : uhm? about some of the rigs there



yeah, whatever.  I don't AIM to be on there, as long as I'm happy with my rig that's all that matters.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 28, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> looks like one from MDPC
> 
> yep here it is http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2008/lian-li/mcp/lian-li-pc7se3-mcp.htm
> 
> so no its not he's rig, if he's from Brazil and the rig is from Germany



Yes thats not mine, but since MDPC is well know i though you guys would have memorized the ones they have featured, i know i did 
And yes they have some all over the place requirements to promote cases there, for some ludicrous reason they decided to leave SNIPES FLOW out of it. LOL Crazy


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

yeah i think that was stupid imo, there is a few in there that dont really have that stunning look to be there imo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2010)

douglatins said:


> Yes thats not mine, but since MDPC is well know i though you guys would have memorized the ones they have featured, i know i did
> And yes they have some all over the place requirements to promote cases there, for some ludicrous reason they decided to leave SNIPES FLOW out of it. LOL Crazy



That's the same exact build I was talking about in this previous post.  that literally got me mad.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1738579&postcount=131


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 30, 2010)

redid the filter




and finally invested time into cable managment




antec 1200 filter mod


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 30, 2010)

F..k it is ugly on the outside but very nice and clean on the inside and thats what counts


----------



## BraveSoul (Jan 30, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> F..k it is ugly on the outside but very nice and clean on the inside and thats what counts


cant agree with u more,,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

bravesoul, I've done that wire loom sleeving before, it looks great man.  Great job.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 30, 2010)

/subscribed, sheerly for the fact that I want to build an open tech station and im hunting for some ideas here


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

mobo box is a good place to start


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ah, back in the days of my WCG I used to use an old MSI mobo with a clawhammer chip, all on the MSI's mobo box of course


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 30, 2010)

damn, thats a long time ago man 
i've had very bad experiences with MSI boards from 05-08, but the new ones seems promising i think?


----------



## bogmali (Jan 30, 2010)

Geez people now you're going to make me post all my rigs OK here's my wife's P55-UD5 mated with an i5-750





















@ HammerOn-Well I try to keep my coolant at a lower level since I had a bad experience where I filled it all the way up and then when the loop did a "burp" it spilled it all over my H/W and yeah I was bleeding it at the time with regards to the bubbles

@CP-nice car dude, not a lot mint-looking DSM's nowadays and that IC looks intimidating Is that a 4G63BT you have in there?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 30, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Geez people now you're going to make me post all my rigs OK here's my wife's P55-UD5 mated with an i5-750
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100130/CM690_1.jpg
> 
> ...



It's a 4G63, not BT.  And thanks bro, these are very rare cars.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 30, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Geez people now you're going to make me post all my rigs OK here's my wife's P55-UD5 mated with an i5-750
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100130/CM690_1.jpg
> 
> ...



Yeah that would suck. I have never had that happen (yet)


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 31, 2010)

Not much at the moment, only been running 2 days. Much more coming. 
#1 - System in specs
#2 - Compaq P4 mobile 2.4GHz, 1GB DDR, Radeon 7500, XP home
#3 - HP (pos) Celeron 2.0GHz, 1GB DDR2, Intel on board, XP Pro NOW ONLINE


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 1997 Eagle Talon TSi AWD
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091214/P1160265wallpaper.jpg



Nice car bro, I used to have a N/A 98 Talon Esi power wise nothing compared to yours but it was a sweet ride, cuz everyone had eclipses.
I used to hang out on Dsmtuners.com (esi-slowboy)
Here's my current whip 03' Svt Focus-a few mods..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2010)

3dsage said:


> Nice car bro, I used to have a N/A 98 Talon Esi power wise nothing compared to yours but it was a sweet ride, cuz everyone had eclipses.
> I used to hang out on Dsmtuners.com (esi-slowboy)
> Here's my current whip 03' Svt Focus-a few mods..
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/7-2.jpg



I am have the same username on there as I have here.  What you mentioned has to be the only reason why I don't convert mine to a Eclipse.  They look sooo sexy, but it's so unique to have a Talon you know?  Everybody either has a Eclipse, or they want to convert their Talon to an Eclipse.  I'm a bit unique this way, at least in my area.

BTW, nice focus, not a fan of them but yours looks really nice man.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 1, 2010)

you guys have nice cars for normal use, i only have an old Merc 190D, no power in that thing, only funny thing is my old 911, but i can only drive that in the summertime cause its a veteran


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you guys have nice cars for normal use, i only have an old Merc 190D, no power in that thing, only funny thing is my old 911, but i can only drive that in the summertime cause its a veteran



What do you mean by it's a veteran?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 1, 2010)

its when a car is over 25 years old in denmark then you can have veteran insurance on it that cost like 20% of normal insurance, the only bad thing is that you are only allowed to drive in it from april or something to october/november

but with the shitty winter weather i should not be driving it in the winter anyways, it would be a pile of rust in no time, the danish roads are filled with salt in the winter time


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I am have the same username on there as I have here.  What you mentioned has to be the only reason why I don't convert mine to a Eclipse.  They look sooo sexy, but it's so unique to have a Talon you know?  Everybody either has a Eclipse, or they want to convert their Talon to an Eclipse.  I'm a bit unique this way, at least in my area.
> 
> BTW, nice focus, not a fan of them but yours looks really nice man.



Yes, its really rare nowaday. Last week I seen an old lady driving a TSI talon Mint as hell, im like she has no idea what kind of potential that thing has

BTW I have a somewhat rare version SVT Focus ( i know its a focus) but they only made 10K of them I have #3998. It has 6-speed Getrag (same as mini cooper S) Cosworth tuned 170hp engine as opposed to 140hp, Tuned suspension, leather interior and a few other things+ plus the mods ive done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 1, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its when a car is over 25 years old in denmark then you can have veteran insurance on it that cost like 20% of normal insurance, the only bad thing is that you are only allowed to drive in it from april or something to october/november
> 
> but with the shitty winter weather i should not be driving it in the winter anyways, it would be a pile of rust in no time, the danish roads are filled with salt in the winter time



That kinda sucks you are restricted to the time you can drive it.  But if you say you shouldn't be anyways, then it's not so bad then I guess.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 1, 2010)

nah its not THAT bad but when you have that kinda car then you dont wanna see it int the freakin gragae for 6months , and btw, its the same about MC's except for offroad machines, and with MC's it dont matter if its from 2009 or from 1938 so i'm happy im not using those things  and besides, take this car for example http://www.dodge.com/en/2009/viper/ it costs 91220$ in the US, in Denmark, the exact same model costs around 375000 $ because of our crazy car taxes


----------



## hat (Feb 1, 2010)

From left to right: Regor (currently still has the 7750 at 3GHz), Conroe-L, Thoroughbred. They're all in my specs.
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=100201/IM001786.jpg


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 9, 2010)

My two machines at work.. i'll post my main rig once i get the water cooling set back up on it


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> It almost qualifies as a ghetto mod. What is the yellow wire strip doing ? Keeping the fan attached to the GPU? Congratulation on your first(?) 1356 CPU.
> 
> Is there no way that u can rotate the CPU cooler +90 degree so it blow out and not on the video PCB?
> 
> Looking forward to see the output of this rig.



hows this look now


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice, but is it running ? You are slowing down the very good 4330 PPD average for this rig.

I guess I have to produce a photo of my rig in the near future. There are no yellow wire strips but everything else.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Nice, but is it running ? You are slowing down the very good 4330 PPD average for this rig.
> 
> I guess I have to produce a photo of my rig in the near future. There are no yellow wire strips but everything else.



I only had it down for about 30min today while i put it back in the case. I don't have any yellow wire strips anymore and i don't even have that video card in this rig I replaced it since the last pic


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2010)

. I can see in the stats that it most have run close to 24/7. The photo was taken at 1/30" and that speed the fans would have been blured, thats why I know it was not running.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> . I can see in the stats that it most have run close to 24/7. The photo was taken at 1/30" and that speed the fans would have been blured, thats why I know it was not running.



At the time i took that pic i didn't have it running because i just got it back together  but about 2mins after the pic i had it back running again. It runs as close to 24/7 as possible. It only has been off for switching GPUs,take it out of the case,cleaning,put back in the case... Its had about 5hrs of downtime since i have owned it.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 11, 2010)

Arrakis+9 said:


> My two machines at work.. i'll post my main rig once i get the water cooling set back up on it
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33040&stc=1&d=1265728076
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33041&stc=1&d=1265728076


Lookin' good, what are the specs of those rigs?



p_o_s_pc said:


> hows this look now
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100209/S5031107.jpg


Nice PSU setup 
Personally, I could never have a PSU without a fan grill, I drop a lot of screws


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 11, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Lookin' good, what are the specs of those rigs?
> 
> 
> Nice PSU setup
> Personally, I could never have a PSU without a fan grill, I drop a lot of screws



I personally haven't dropped any screws in the PSU. I tend to be good about not dropping screws at all


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

thats just a matter of getting a good magnetic screwdriver imo
but yeah, i prefer psu's with grills too


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 12, 2010)

just got my main rig under water, so enjoy the pictures! here she is.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

is it just me or is that board VERY dirty?


----------



## Arrakis9 (Feb 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is it just me or is that board VERY dirty?



have to remember that its out on a bench with no dust filters 

it may seem very dusty but it really isnt, its mainly the camera itself.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 13, 2010)

My latest cruncher! got her working hard starting today.

*specs:*
Phenom X4 9950
DFI 790FX-M2RS
PNY 1Gb 667mhz
Antec 400W psu
80 Gb Seagate 
Evga 7600GT
LG dvd/cd


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

Looks great bro


----------



## KieX (Feb 13, 2010)

That's quite an unusual NB cooler. On the first shot I was thinking "Is that a lock?" hehe. Looking great!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

KieX said:


> That's quite an unusual NB cooler. On the first shot I was thinking "Is that a lock?" hehe. Looking great!



It had me thinking at first as well, but then it hit me! doh!


----------



## KieX (Feb 13, 2010)

I normally don't like posting pics, cos I'm using a phone camera :S

The insides are the same as the ones i had inside the HTPC. But I just bought a NZXT Beta EVO case and an Enermax Pro82+ 425W PSU. Now I can fit the TRUE to keep temps down and computer almost silent. But more importantly, this is what I will use to house the upcoming i7 cruncher. Although I'll probably get some 140mm fans for the case.










I think it's quite funny the TRUE is almost the same size as the mobo


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

KieX said:


> I normally don't like posting pics, cos I'm using a phone camera :S
> 
> The insides are the same as the ones i had inside the HTPC. But I just bought a NZXT Beta EVO case and an Enermax Pro82+ 425W PSU. Now I can fit the TRUE to keep temps down and computer almost silent. But more importantly, this is what I will use to house the upcoming i7 cruncher. Although I'll probably get some 140mm fans for the case.
> 
> ...



You got a link to that case, looks very nice with some good airflow.  Looks good man


----------



## KieX (Feb 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> You got a link to that case, looks very nice with some good airflow.  Looks good man



There was a review on TPU of the non evo (which has the PSU at the top instead of bottom). This is where I bought it: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/191831

Cheapest case ever bought, but the cable tidying, the black everything, and the airflow is unbelievable!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

KieX said:


> There was a review on TPU of the non evo (which has the PSU at the top instead of bottom). This is where I bought it: http://www.ebuyer.com/product/191831
> 
> Cheapest case ever bought, but the cable tidying, the black everything, and the airflow is unbelievable!



Yeah bro, I'm amazed at how nice it is


----------



## KieX (Feb 14, 2010)

All fans at around 600rpm (yup you can't tell it's on unless you really try), and temps are in the high 40C


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

KieX said:


> All fans at around 600rpm (yup you can't tell it's on unless you really try), and temps are in the high 40C



silent and cool = mission accomplished


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 14, 2010)

KieX said:


> That's quite an unusual NB cooler. On the first shot I was thinking "Is that a lock?" hehe. Looking great!





Chicken Patty said:


> It had me thinking at first as well, but then it hit me! doh!



OMG that's funny! It does look like a lock. It's a Tt Spirit2 NB cooler, it's at weird angle because that is the only way I could get it to not hit something on the board.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> OMG that's funny! It does look like a lock. It's a Tt Spirit2 NB cooler, it's at weird angle because that is the only way I could get it to not hit something on the board.



Yeah I was like WTF, but then I said to myself "Come on David, it's a motherboard, what else can it be??  It has to be a..... a....... ummmm.... shit!  Oh yeah, a NB cooler"


----------



## msgclb (Feb 14, 2010)

KieX said:


> I normally don't like posting pics, cos I'm using a phone camera :S
> 
> The insides are the same as the ones i had inside the HTPC. But I just bought a NZXT Beta EVO case and an Enermax Pro82+ 425W PSU. Now I can fit the TRUE to keep temps down and computer almost silent. But more importantly, this is what I will use to house the upcoming i7 cruncher. Although I'll probably get some 140mm fans for the case.
> 
> ...



I also have a NZXT BETA EVO Classic Series case. It's located in such a dark space I can't get a good picture of it. I got mine here.

Inside is a MSI K9A2 Platinum, AMD Phenom 9950, XIGMATEK Dark Knight-S1283V, (2) GTX 260 video cards and a NZXT 800W PSU. Besides the fan that came with the case I added two to the top and one on the side.

Maybe that dark space is a good space for it.


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 14, 2010)

Just picked up a biostar board and i5 661 combo at fry's yesterday. Going to replace the 6300 wolfie system I have with this. Have it running at 4.3 with just a small bump in vcore, going to leave it there for a while. Used an old big typhoon I had and customized the mounting for the 1156. The temps are incredibly low, plus I can't even hear this thing running. 

This is the combo.







Here is a shot of it running wcg.






And a pic of the set-up. I have the hard drive mounted high so I can add my GTX260 later. It barely fits in this case.  I'm not sure if I will though, adds noise and heat, and I want this to be as quiet as possible.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

nice addition 4x4


----------



## KieX (Feb 14, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I also have a NZXT BETA EVO Classic Series case. It's located in such a dark space I can't get a good picture of it. I got mine here.
> 
> Inside is a MSI K9A2 Platinum, AMD Phenom 9950, XIGMATEK Dark Knight-S1283V, (2) GTX 260 video cards and a NZXT 800W PSU. Besides the fan that came with the case I added two to the top and one on the side.
> 
> Maybe that dark space is a good space for it.



Such a good case for the money! The styling reminds me of a server case, very understated with great performance.

Have you got any pics of your rig somewhere? Would love to see how it looks with a full compliment of hardware.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2010)

can you guys tell me what the difference is between the i3 and i5 (the dual core i5)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

beats me dude, I'm outta the loop


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 14, 2010)

Arrakis+9 said:


> just got my main rig under water, so enjoy the pictures! here she is.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=33181&stc=1&d=1265996230
> 
> ...



you hopefully have a good anticorrosive there. that should be massive amounts of aluminium (the cape cora) even tho they state its not corrodable. 
i somehow cant believe that.
how long did you use it,in combination with copper?


----------



## neoreif (Feb 14, 2010)

@KieX and t77snapshot:

Nice cases Dudes!


----------



## KieX (Feb 14, 2010)

neoreif said:


> @Kiex and Velvet Wafer:
> 
> Nice cases Dudes!



That reminds me, have you posted yours yet? I don't recall seing it yet, but then again, I have bad memory.

Show us!


----------



## neoreif (Feb 14, 2010)

Havent posted mine yet Bud!  And with this I have a question? How do you upload pics the way you guys do? the method I know is the file attachment but its kinda small when you view it!  This is embarassing!


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 14, 2010)

neoreif said:


> @Kiex and t77snapshot:
> 
> Nice cases Dudes!



Thanks neoreif!



KieX said:


> That reminds me, have you posted yours yet? I don't recall seing it yet, but then again, I have bad memory.
> 
> Show us!



Yeah, let's see your bad boy cruncher!


----------



## neoreif (Feb 14, 2010)

@t77snapshot:
Can you please teach me how to upload these pictures without attaching it as a file?


----------



## KieX (Feb 14, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Havent posted mine yet Bud!  And with this I have a question? How do you upload pics the way you guys do? the method I know is the file attachment but its kinda small when you view it!  This is embarassing!



Go here: http://www.techpowerup.org/

once you upload, include the code with {img}{/img} in your post

where {} is [] given at the bottom


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 14, 2010)

neoreif said:


> @t77snapshot:
> Can you please teach me how to upload these pictures without attaching it as a file?



I use Photobucket.com , it's a free (no spam either) image hosting website and they have tons of space. You simply upload a picture and it creates an html or url code that you can paste into your comments.


----------



## neoreif (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'll figure this out then I'll post pics of my rig!


----------



## neoreif (Feb 14, 2010)

Here you go guys! Finally learned to post pics here on TPU! He he! This Rig does all the job from crunching, gaming, and some office work! Casing is just a mATX!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 14, 2010)

doesn't look bad at all for a "modded" OEM build  hows that CPU cooler do for you?


----------



## neoreif (Feb 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> doesn't look bad at all for a "modded" OEM build  hows that CPU cooler do for you?



Thanks Pos! Well that cooler you see in the pic did'nt do wonders for me(CM Vortex). I even tried lapping it but still no go! Load testing the processor with Prime95 had my core temps to 71 degrees celsius! I think this was due to bad processor to heatsink contact because the vortex hsf did'nt have a back plate assembly for the mobo and thus made poor contact with the processor. What I did was reinstalled the stock foxconn hsf that came with the rig which had a backplate and voila! Temps were just 65 degrees celsius in Prime95! 

Here is a pic of the Foxconn hsf I'm currently using right now:





As for the vortex hsf, what I did was took that 92mm fan and had it replace the 80mm case fan you see in my previous post! That 92mm fan does the job of sucking away heat from the case


----------



## msgclb (Feb 14, 2010)

KieX said:


> Such a good case for the money! The styling reminds me of a server case, very understated with great performance.
> 
> Have you got any pics of your rig somewhere? Would love to see how it looks with a full compliment of hardware.



This is it!


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 14, 2010)

msgclb said:


> This is it!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/NZXT Case - 3.jpg



Wow, that's a full house! Awesome rig bro


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

msgclb said:


> This is it!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/NZXT Case - 3.jpg



that rig looks like it has some big cojones!


----------



## KieX (Feb 14, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Here you go guys! Finally learned to post pics here on TPU! He he! This Rig does all the job from crunching, gaming, and some office work! Casing is just a mATX!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like it man! At least your mATX isn't boiling itself away to death like my one was 



msgclb said:


> This is it!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100214/NZXT Case - 3.jpg



Woah! Good to see the full house. That's some good hardware in there. Makes me even happier to have this case now, cheers


----------



## neoreif (Feb 14, 2010)

KieX said:


> I like it man! At least your mATX isn't boiling itself away to death like my one was



Hehe! Thanks for the compliment KieX! "My rig has a Happy nao!" And thanks again for the tutorial on posting pics! Me no longer ignorant!
Crunch On!


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 14, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> can you guys tell me what the difference is between the i3 and i5 (the dual core i5)



I think the only differences are no turbo on the i3 and lower clock speeds.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have an old P4 stitting here. Would it be worth setting it up as a folder?


----------



## stanhemi (Feb 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have an old P4 stitting here. Would it be worth setting it up as a folder?



my old p4 3000MHz @ 3600MHz gives me 400-450 ppd but produces a lots of heats. I want to remove it from my farm it sucks too much power/heat for little ppd


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I have an old P4 stitting here. Would it be worth setting it up as a folder?



from a points and helping the cause perspective, of course it's worth it, anything is.  But for performance/cost it's not.  Gives you about 500 a day and it gives you tons of heat.


----------



## 4x4n (Feb 14, 2010)

Thats the problem with older hardware, uses too much power for what it produces. The i5 I just got going is only pulling 120 watts according to my kill-a-watt. I'm guessing that it will be about 1800-2000 ppd. I have over 1200 points pending right now with just about 12 hours of run time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 14, 2010)

4x4n said:


> Thats the problem with older hardware, uses too much power for what it produces. The i5 I just got going is only pulling 120 watts according to my kill-a-watt. I'm guessing that it will be about 1800-2000 ppd. I have over 1200 points pending right now with just about 12 hours of run time.



Yeah, anything helps you get points, but is it really worth it??  The heat is what bothers me the most though.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 14, 2010)

Awesome rigs everyone, keep them coming!
@TheMailMan: probably not, P4s are terrible for crunching because of the high power use and low output.  Anything is better than nothing, but an i7 uses maybe 50-100% more power, but does 10x the work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

BUMP, I'll have picks of my new cruncher later today


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

My new, but old i7 Cruncher, same one I had before.  It's back to papa 

I'm eventually getting rid of this PSU, too loud!  I'll get something nicer to compliment the rack  











UPDATE ON MY PHENOM II CRUNCHER, SLEEVED EXTENSIONS ARE IN


----------



## MetalRacer (Feb 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My new, but old i7 Cruncher, same one I had before.  It's back to papa
> 
> I'm eventually getting rid of this PSU, too loud!  I'll get something nicer to compliment the rack
> 
> ...



Looking good Captain!


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My new, but old i7 Cruncher, same one I had before.  It's back to papa
> 
> I'm eventually getting rid of this PSU, too loud!  I'll get something nicer to compliment the rack
> 
> ...


SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET bro.  Look forward to her numbers. 
Heres a pic of my new build, dont mind the cables, havent got that far yet.  She will be crunching by tomorrow.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My new, but old i7 Cruncher, same one I had before.  It's back to papa
> 
> I'm eventually getting rid of this PSU, too loud!  I'll get something nicer to compliment the rack





What, no DVD drive?

This is currently 3/4 of my WCG rigs.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

is that a nzxt case in the right corner?


----------



## ERazer (Feb 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> My new, but old i7 Cruncher, same one I had before.  It's back to papa
> 
> I'm eventually getting rid of this PSU, too loud!  I'll get something nicer to compliment the rack
> 
> ...



Cp wer did u get ur sleeved wirings?


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey CP... How do you like those "rip jaws". Was thinking about picking up a set soon.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 21, 2010)

here Erazer http://store.nzxt.com/category_s/26.htm its very cheap from nzxt,


----------



## KieX (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is that a nzxt case in the right corner?



Yup the BETA Evo. Got one too. Damn good case for very little gold coin.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 21, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> is that a nzxt case in the right corner?



Yes it is a NZXT CS-NT-BETA-EVO Black ATX Mid Tower Computer Case. Inside is ...

Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P AMD 790X AMD Motherboard
AMD Athlon II X4 630
XIGMATEK Dark Knight
Galaxy GTS 250

A second Galaxy GTS 250 that crapped out is sitting beside the monitor.

Above it is a CM 922 case with a MSI K9A2 Platinum system running a AMD Phenom 9950 and (3) GTX 260 video cards. I will eventually use that case for my 24/7 rig. First I need to decide if I will use the Danger Dan case for the MSI rig or get another case that will comfortable hold the GPUs.

To the left of the NZXT case is a CM Gladiator 600. It holds a Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P motherboard running a Q6600. That CM case can barely fit the (2) 8800GT video cards that I'm using.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 21, 2010)

MetalRacer said:


> Looking good Captain!


Thank you sir   Will look better soon 



blkhogan said:


> SWEEEEEEEEEEEEET bro.  Look forward to her numbers.
> Heres a pic of my new build, dont mind the cables, havent got that far yet.  She will be crunching by tomorrow.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/SDC10373.jpg



Looking good man, can't wait to see it crunching, the H50 looks great inside black interior cases 



msgclb said:


> What, no DVD drive?
> 
> This is currently 3/4 of my WCG rigs.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/WCG-2010-02-21-Rigs-1587.jpg



Naw, I just hooked it up for Windows installation and removed it afterwards.  It's just a cruncher, I won't be using it unless for benching so I won't need one.  In case I do I have a USB one and I have a SATA one.



ERazer said:


> Cp wer did u get ur sleeved wirings?



From where FIH DON linked you too   They are great.


blkhogan said:


> Hey CP... How do you like those "rip jaws". Was thinking about picking up a set soon.



Love them, I popped them in, set them to 1600 @ 8-8-8-24 1T, 1.6v.  Run strong and stable at advertised settings with not one drop of sweat getting them there.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 22, 2010)

All of the rigs look great!
I promise, I'll have a pic of my X4 955 within a week.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 22, 2010)

I should have WCing for the i7 soon


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 22, 2010)

msgclb said:


> What, no DVD drive?
> 
> This is currently 3/4 of my WCG rigs.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100221/WCG-2010-02-21-Rigs-1587.jpg



That's a sweet WGC station you have setup there.




Edit: ooooo page 10


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 22, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> That's a sweet WGC station you have setup there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel honored that a thread of mine has gotten to 10 pages


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I feel honored that a thread of mine has gotten to 10 pages



..and counting


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 22, 2010)

The first 3 run Monday to Friday from 7:30AM till 5:30PM.

The other two run the remainder of the time during the week and during the weekends, except while I'm gaming or sleeping .

Rig 1: E7400 @ 2.8Ghz, 2GB RAM. (Dad's pc at our workplace)







Rig 2: E4300 @ 1.8Ghz, 2GB RAM. (Husband's pc at our workplace)






Rig 3: Q9400 @ 2.66Ghz, 2GB RAM. (My pc at our workplace)






Rig 4: E8400 @ 4.0Ghz, 4GB RAM. (My gaming rig at home)






Rig 5: Q9450 @ 2.66Ghz, 4GB RAM. (My laptop at home)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

Damn BP!  Addicted or what?    Good job!


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Damn BP!  Addicted or what?    Good job!



It's only very modest pc's. I wish I had a couple of i7's  Perhaps I'll have one Q4 this year replacing my E8400... 

Since I co-own business with my dad I told him of my plans and he agreed, it was one of the few instances when after explaining everything I saw that very rare 'proud' look in his eyes... Normally we disagree like 98% of the time lol


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks great BP!
Any idea what sort of PPD you get yet?


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Looks great BP!
> Any idea what sort of PPD you get yet?



Well, I only joined on the 13th Feb and am still a bit green on how to see stats and stuff..






I'm hoping I did everything right. Because on 2 rigs I downloaded the BOINC through this site not through WCG and in fact it shows up with the BOINC skin and the WCG skin is not available. But afaik it should be all ok since I log in with the same username and all....

I'm thinking it's ok since it currently shows 3 devices, and I just installed boinc on one work pc (the E4300) and on my laptop (which is crunching as I type this) a couple of hours ago today so prolly they're not showing up yet in the stats...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 22, 2010)

BP you did everything right. It takes a while, that's all


----------



## KieX (Feb 22, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Well, I only joined on the 13th Feb and am still a bit green on how to see stats and stuff..



Free-DC is a good place to get your stats, don't know if you're using it already or not. Your personal stats can be found here.  Covers pretty much everything. 

Additionaly if you login and go to Profile settings in the WCG website, you can click "Show devices", and you'll get even more info on that Free-DC link.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 22, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Well, I only joined on the 13th Feb and am still a bit green on how to see stats and stuff..





KieX said:


> Free-DC is a good place to get your stats, don't know if you're using it already or not. Your personal stats can be found here.  Covers pretty much everything.
> 
> Additionaly if you login and go to Profile settings in the WCG website, you can click "Show devices", and you'll get even more info on that Free-DC link.



Yeah Free-DC is great!  

I see you.......


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm using Free-DC as a signature on TPU's sub-forum GN, it's cool because it auto-updates by itself


----------



## BraveSoul (Feb 24, 2010)

nice pics B Panther ,,  14 cores at ur disposal


----------



## BraveSoul (Feb 24, 2010)

hey blkhogan,, was wondering if u were able to unlock that phenomx2 550 into quad, and how good that water cooler is performing?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

Well you'll know me.  Always messin' with my rigs.  Here we go.

***NOTE*** excuse the horrible colors and focus on the pics.  Going to bed, quick shots.  Didn't pay much attention to them.

The Core i7 920 dedicated cruncher/bencher









And my Phenom II rig out of the case and onto the Torture Rack. I got some nice plans for this bad boy


----------



## theonedub (Feb 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well you'll know me.  Always messin' with my rigs.  Here we go.
> 
> ****NOTE*** excuse the horrible colors and focus on the pics.  Going to bed, quick shots.  Didn't pay much attention to them.
> *



He says as he posts up pics that put 99% of the pictures I take time to take look like trash! 

Seriously though, looks good out in the open. Everytime I see you guys with racks I get tempted to try one for myself. Got to resist!


----------



## bogmali (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice CP, I'll post pics of my newest one tomorrow maybe


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

theonedub said:


> He says as he posts up pics that put 99% of the pictures I take time to take look like trash!
> 
> Seriously though, looks good out in the open. Everytime I see you guys with racks I get tempted to try one for myself. Got to resist!



 Thank you.



bogmali said:


> Nice CP, I'll post pics of my newest one tomorrow maybe



Thanks dude, post'tem up.


----------



## blkhogan (Feb 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well you'll know me.  Always messin' with my rigs.  Here we go.
> 
> ***NOTE*** excuse the horrible colors and focus on the pics.  Going to bed, quick shots.  Didn't pay much attention to them.
> 
> ...



Sweeeeeet set ups. Are those tech benches in the pics the ones you recommended? Mine are still on back order.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Well you'll know me.  Always messin' with my rigs.  Here we go.
> 
> ***NOTE*** excuse the horrible colors and focus on the pics.  Going to bed, quick shots.  Didn't pay much attention to them.
> 
> ...



lookin sweeeeeeeeeeeet CP 

will be recieving my MB tomorrow or monday, + i will order a new DVD + a temp HD to winodws, cant really afford a SSD yet, have other prioritys atm as dvd and a new cooler maybe

but here is my WCG cruncher 
MB, CPU and memory will be replaced by EVGA SLI LE, i7 920 C0(one of the best batches ) and 3gb of XMS3 1333 temp memory


----------



## neoreif (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice case Don! That's the New CM case you got right?  The advance one?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

thx man! 

yup the CM 690 II advanced


----------



## neoreif (Feb 25, 2010)

Cool man! If ever that CM advance case gets to be available here in the Philippines, I'd get one for my next build! Price is kinda reasonable for it's quality!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

it is VERy good price vs quality i'd say, cant find any other case that is as good as this for below 200$


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 25, 2010)

Looks awesome Don, that's one of the new cases I'm looking at for my rig


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

well i can only recommend it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 25, 2010)

blkhogan said:


> Sweeeeeet set ups. Are those tech benches in the pics the ones you recommended? Mine are still on back order.



thanks man.  The one I recommended is the first two pics.  The other one is a Danger Den Torture Rack 



(FIH) The Don said:


> lookin sweeeeeeeeeeeet CP
> 
> will be recieving my MB tomorrow or monday, + i will order a new DVD + a temp HD to winodws, cant really afford a SSD yet, have other prioritys atm as dvd and a new cooler maybe
> 
> ...



looks great DON, can't wait to see your new parts in there


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 25, 2010)

meh me either, just sitting here trippin, + i'll be getting a 3rd 5770 next week, ffs i hate waiting, 

i might have a gainward 4850 512mb for cheapo next week for EU crunchers. or if you really wanna pay the shipping we could find a deal in the US maybe


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2010)

My Desktop:





The HD5670 just looks so....tiny.  The only case fans are the one above the CPU cooler and a 120mm fan zip-tied above the CD drive.  I found that these two provided the best temperature:noise ratio


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> My Desktop:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100227/ganymede.png
> The HD5670 just looks so....tiny.  The only case fans are the one above the CPU cooler and a 120mm fan zip-tied above the CD drive.  I found that these two provided the best temperature:noise ratio



Your case seems to be enormous! I love it.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2010)

Black Panther said:


> Your case seems to be enormous! I love it.



it's a Lian-Li Rocketfish, an all-aluminum full tower I picked up for $50 bucks.  It's too big IMO for such a small setup, before too long I think I'm going to buy a Micro-ATX mini-tower and keep the Rocketfish around in case I ever decide to WC or something.  A new case isn't at the top of my list of priorities, it fits nicely under the side of the desk, so it's not like it occupies valuable desk space


----------



## ERazer (Feb 27, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> it's a Lian-Li Rocketfish, an all-aluminum full tower I picked up for $50 bucks.  It's too big IMO for such a small setup, before too long I think I'm going to buy a Micro-ATX mini-tower and keep the Rocketfish around in case I ever decide to WC or something.  A new case isn't at the top of my list of priorities, it fits nicely under the side of the desk, so it's not like it occupies valuable desk space




i would so mod that case


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 27, 2010)

ERazer said:


> i would so mod that case



I don't really even have much I would do to it other than a couple of blowholes in the top....but the only tools I have is a metal file and an electric drill, so unless I get a dremel modding is out of the question


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

Really nice case ION, and I agree.  MOD IT!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 6, 2010)

Been awhile since anyone posted in this thread so I thought I would show what is sitting on my Tech Station now:


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 6, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Been awhile since anyone posted in this thread so I thought I would show what is sitting on my Tech Station now:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100305/IMG_0016532.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100305/IMG_0017744.jpg



NICE!I'm kind of liking the looks of that Fenrir.Does it cool good?
And how is it that yours is red and all the other ones i see are silver??


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks good HammerON!
That's Cruncher #2?


----------



## mjkmike (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks great. I'm thinking of getting that board for a i7 this summer.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 6, 2010)

My lone cruncher is a X2 7750 @ 3.3Hhz. I should have a couple of quads switched over to WCG by the end of the weekend after I reconfigure the farm.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks good Buck!
Let's see that PPD going back up!
BTW, the PSU is still running great powering my rig, thanks again!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 6, 2010)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> NICE!I'm kind of liking the looks of that Fenrir.Does it cool good?
> And how is it that yours is red and all the other ones i see are silver??



Cools pretty good. It is the "Christmas Edition"...






However this mb requires a lot more VCore than I am used to. The EVGA and ASUS mb's only require 1.26 -1.28 at 3.8 GHz:shadedshu

Oh well

Yep Ion ~ it is Cruncher #2


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 8, 2010)

had bunch of parts laying around and finally got my hands on an old acer case
ordered cpu/mobo/cddrive/fan controller/PSU and tadaa




more pics on the way


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 8, 2010)

Got the parts for another x2 today. should be crunching by tonight, loading XP right now. Im retiring my celeron's with it. I will be up to 8 cores a crunchen soon adding more when i get the stuff for my E8200 in. Will get some pics of the farm when I "unfuk" the mess.  
@ GREASEMONKEY... I got my replacement memory, I will bring yours back sometime in the next day or so.


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 9, 2010)

got to love the making process ,,cutting out holes drilling this and marking that,,errr  my hands are itching again ,,hmmm




2x120mm fans intaking and 80mm+PSU exhausting  ,,should be plenty




and off it goes crunching


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 9, 2010)

*Update........*

I move my office into the bedroom and I can't beleiveI made everything fit. Only 3 crunchers atm, I will be getting my Athon 3500+ and AthlonX2 5600+ up and running soon.






Main rig only runs when I'm home @50% (see system specs) 





Dell-Crunch runs 24/7 @80% (she can't handle the stress any higher)





Quad-Cruncher runs 24/7 @100% (Latest build and very happy with it!)





*Soon to be back online......*

Athlon X2 5600+





Athlon64 3500+


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice t77snapshot!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nice t77snapshot!



+2


----------



## t77snapshot (Mar 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nice t77snapshot!





Chicken Patty said:


> +2



thanks guys


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice organized setup snapshot. I dont dare take a pic of mine right now, looks like a heard of cows came through and tried to eat the cables.  CABLES EVERYWHERE!  Plus Im in the process of retiring my 2 Celerons and getting some X2's online, what a mess. :shadedshu Love the Half life case.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2010)

here is a update on my i7 cruncher will edit my post with the X2 and Pentium D(when i get both rigs done)


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 14, 2010)

My main... Crunches  at 50% when I'm downloading, etc. 80% when I'm not. 







My GF's laptop, have it crunching at 60% when she's not using it. (Intel Dual core 1.73 Ghz)






And my soon to be completed dedicated cruncher. Just got the hard drive on Friday. 






Intel single core @ 2.2Ghz :shadedshu


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

looks good bro, its better than nothing it will give points thats all that matters


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2010)

got the Pentium D back up now. Bad news is it has a cap that is about to blow  looks like the cheap Intel boards can't take the stress of running 100% 24/7 so its about time to start saving up to replace it with a i7 or i3/i5 soon


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

that sucks, or maybe not haha, then you have a excuse to get new hardware

hope i can get a quad up and running in may


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> that sucks, or maybe not haha, then you have a excuse to get new hardware
> 
> hope i can get a quad up and running in may



i don't have a job so its kinda hard to get new parts  but for not having a job i would say i did damn good with what money i do have by that i mean i got a water cooled i7 sitting beside me and the gf walks around with diamonds on so i must be doing something right.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

haha i guess so

dont have a job either, but i still get along, trading some, hustlin' and what not to get my hardware pr0n


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 14, 2010)

0.o

I'm jealous. What the heck do you guys do to make a buck then? 

I've been wanting to make my next build a I7 but am having issues getting the money together. Damn my freelance work. I hate slow months.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2010)

I make a buck how ever i can.

here is the pentium D. If you look at the cap on the lower right side of the ram (the big cap) you can see its about to vent.... This rig is a result of random parts laying around.  (see specs to the left) the only thing that changed is the PSU i am using the modX in the i7 and the GXS in the Pentium D


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

well i build a couple of rigs each month for people i know, and other people who contacts me through danish hardware forums. that gives me around 400$ a month +-
then i'm on wellfare thing which gives me 1500$ a month, its not much but i make it through still.

next month i'll be starting on a new education so i have something to do,


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well i build a couple of rigs each month for people i know, and other people who contacts me through danish hardware forums. that gives me around 400$ a month +-
> then i'm on wellfare thing which gives me 1500$ a month, its not much but i make it through still.
> 
> next month i'll be starting on a new education so i have something to do,



lets just say i am spoiled mostly and i have some jobs that i do when i'm tight on cash (new GF would kill me if i did some of the things again so its not worth it)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

its good in some ways to be spoiled as long as you know how to take care of your self then i dont have a problem with such things


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> its good in some ways to be spoiled as long as you know how to take care of your self then i dont have a problem with such things



I'm not one of those people that are completely dependent on there parents or others i can take care of myself when i have to.Also its not like i don't want to work because i do i just can't find any jobs around here. i need a job because i am about $5k short on getting my project car and i want to build some more crunchers


----------



## hat (Mar 14, 2010)

I am supposed to go to my aunt's tomorrow and set up a network and the old computer for her daughters. Also, I will be drilling holes in her counter so the wires for the pc won't be doing down in front of the router, but rather through the hole I made. I wonder if I'll be paid?

I am hopeful that one day I may be able to upgrade my server (thoroughbred) and put WCG on it, without destroying my wallet.

Ah, here we go. I would only need a cpu/mobo/processor to make a complete upgrade to that pc, and here it all is. No cpu cooler though...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboBundleDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.352411

If I get my laptop sold, I'll upgrade Thoroughbred. I reckon that setup in the above combo would be worth at least 600 points per day, considering that it would still be used as a Quake server, and it runs my phone as well.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 14, 2010)

Waiting for new ASUS MB and water cooling parts. Until then (Monday) this is my first on-the-box set-up:




Haven't had to use IDE cables for about 2 years; only hard drive I had left though
What a mess~

Plus using this stupid stock cooler sucks balls:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

you dont like the ud4p board?

haha yeah stock is a sissy cooler, even a 15$ air cooler does a better job


----------



## HammerON (Mar 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you dont like the ud4p board?
> 
> haha yeah stock is a sissy cooler, even a 15$ air cooler does a better job



Nope. Getting rid of it


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

whats wrong with it?

and grats with the 2 million points man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> whats wrong with it?
> 
> and grats with the 2 million points man



mys tock cooler couldn't even take my i7 at stock, I had to crunch like at 60%


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 16, 2010)

CyberDruid has the perfect solution for intel stock heatsinks  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgKIr2WNPRo


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2010)

lol, his heatsink finding skills are weak!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 18, 2010)

Replaced the Gigabyte X58 UD4P with the ASUS P6T:





Added Apogee and NB cooling for Gigabyte X58 Extreme:









Then the ASUS Rampage II Gene :


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks great hammer   keep up the great work on the farm.


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 18, 2010)

thats a lot of power HammerON , nice
_____________________________


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll try to get up some new pics of the X4 955 in the Lian-Li PC-A05S soon-ish


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 18, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I'll try to get up some new pics of the X4 955 in the Lian-Li PC-A05S soon-ish



I gotta get some updated pics but I don't have a camera at the moment.  My buddy has recovered his SLR from me and I might not be getting it back anytime soon as he is using it.  So I'll see what I can do.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Mar 19, 2010)

HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100318/IMG_0040.jpg



 Nice shot ,Purty!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

Once my CPU cooler get's here soon, I'll be able to let my main crunch at 100% with peace of mind. 












I'm sooooo done with this stock AMD cooler.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Once my CPU cooler get's here soon, I'll be able to let my main crunch at 100% with peace of mind.
> 
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/e176b8f4.jpg
> 
> ...



My stock intel cooler on my i7 a while ago would not let me crunch at anything over 60%, it was horrible


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

It's not that it won't let me, I just really dislike my CPU hitting 50*C while I'm asleep... (That was with the old case.)

It only hits 45*C now with the new case, but I still want my new cooler before I let it run all night at 100% (I know, I'm babying my rig. Sue me.)


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Once my CPU cooler get's here soon, I'll be able to let my main crunch at 100% with peace of mind.
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/e176b8f4.jpg
> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/1bc25740.jpg
> I'm sooooo done with this stock AMD cooler.


pictures =) yammy, what cpu cooler u getting??. that power supply looks like its suffocating
_____________________________


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

It's fine. The CM 690 has a fan area on the bottom, and the feet are about an inch tall. So it's working fine. At least it's not sucking hot air off my mobo like it did with the old case. 

Here's a photo...






I have a Rosewill Cooler coming to me. This one to be exact.

Snipermonkey2 hooked me up with one for $10 shipped.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> It's not that it won't let me, I just really dislike my CPU hitting 50*C while I'm asleep... (That was with the old case.)
> 
> It only hits 45*C now with the new case, but I still want my new cooler before I let it run all night at 100% (I know, I'm babying my rig. Sue me.)



I agree bro, you just feel insecure with the stock cooler.  Happened to me with my i7.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, now I get to play the waiting game for the package to get here...


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 19, 2010)

not familiar with the case, but it looks like it has everything there is to have,
lets wait and see how that heat sink cools
_____________________________


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, being as my normal idle temps are now 33*C-35*C, I'm rather happy, I can't wait to see what my new cooler will do.  

Having a 80mm fan sucking air from the opposite side of the Mobo/CPU is really helping. To see what I'm talking about, click here.


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 19, 2010)

so that 80mm fan, is behind the motherboard,right where the cpu socket is, on the right side panel, sucking the air out, and thx to that ur cpu idle temps droped from 37c to 33-35c ? 
_____________________________


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

Yup. It's a pretty awesome design. My temps at their best were 37*C in the old case, most of the time it was 38*C - 40*C


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> It's not that it won't let me, I just really dislike my CPU hitting 50*C while I'm asleep... (That was with the old case.)
> 
> It only hits 45*C now with the new case, but I still want my new cooler before I let it run all night at 100% (I know, I'm babying my rig. Sue me.)



That's not really that bad, I run my X4 955 between 45 and 50c pretty much 24/7.  55c is a bit high, but 45c is very reasonable IMO


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, but I'd rather let it crunch at 80% until I get the new cooler. It only hits 39*C-41*C at 80%....


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Yeah, but I'd rather let it crunch at 80% until I get the new cooler. It only hits 39*C-41*C at 80%....



Eh, well, to each their own, but I'm fine as long as my hardware stays under 60c (AMD) or 70c (Intel), although lower temps are always good


----------



## JayliN (Mar 19, 2010)

Room Temperature = 78F, Crunching at 100%


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Eh, well, to each their own, but I'm fine as long as my hardware stays under 60c (AMD) or 70c (Intel), although lower temps are always good



I like to try to keep my i7 under 55c so far 53c seems to be what i am pulling off... 


BTW you interested in the fort120 that we have talked about? I am thinking of starting another FS thread and if you want it i won't post it


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I like to try to keep my i7 under 55c so far 53c seems to be what i am pulling off...
> 
> 
> BTW you interested in the fort120 that we have talked about? I am thinking of starting another FS thread and if you want it i won't post it



I might be, but I'm not sure yet.  I might be picking up a Mugen 2 from a friend who's planing to go WC, but he isn't sure yet if he is going to so I'm not sure yet if I'll be buying the Mugen2


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I might be, but I'm not sure yet.  I might be picking up a Mugen 2 from a friend who's planing to go WC, but he isn't sure yet if he is going to so I'm not sure yet if I'll be buying the Mugen2



reason i was asking is i am going to be replacing my rad and thinking of WCing my NB and mosfets so need some money  I will post it up just let me know if you need/want it


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice work on the X58 Extreme Hammer, I will be swapping my TPower X58 with the very same board that you have so I'll post some pics later. This will have the dual 9800GX2 watercooled since CP hooked me up with a matching EK block for my other GX2. If anybody is looking I will be throwing that Tpower up for sale (got it back from RMA) here shortly.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> reason i was asking is i am going to be replacing my rad and thinking of WCing my NB and mosfets so need some money  I will post it up just let me know if you need/want it



I should know within a week, maybe a bit less.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 19, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Nice work on the X58 Extreme Hammer, I will be swapping my TPower X58 with the very same board that you have so I'll post some pics later. This will have the dual 9800GX2 watercooled since CP hooked me up with a matching EK block for my other GX2. If anybody is looking I will be throwing that Tpower up for sale (got it back from RMA) here shortly.



how much you looking to get? I may skip changing me rad if i can pick up another board for a decent price


----------



## bogmali (Mar 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> how much you looking to get? I may skip changing me rad if i can pick up another board for a decent price



YHPM


----------



## HammerON (Mar 19, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Nice work on the X58 Extreme Hammer, I will be swapping my TPower X58 with the very same board that you have so I'll post some pics later. This will have the dual 9800GX2 watercooled since CP hooked me up with a matching EK block for my other GX2. If anybody is looking I will be throwing that Tpower up for sale (got it back from RMA) here shortly.



I like the ability to water cool the NB. It was around 50 C before, and now it stays around 31 to 33 C!!!


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 27, 2010)

Heres the new quad that went online today.  The 2 others are crunchers also, soon to be quads to.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 27, 2010)

^^interesting farm


----------



## D.Law (Apr 5, 2010)

As a celebration of me hitting my 1st million, i will be sharing some pics of my farm...  watch and drool 

My Mediacenter running Q9400 hooked up to a 42" LG LCD TV and Altec Lansing MX5021 speakers.






My Media Server running Q9450 in a 4U + 4U chassis serving 30TB of data.





My Storage Server running 2 x Xeon E5420 in a 4U chassis backing up all my data.





The Rack. 24U and with still a bit of room to spare for another 4U chassis. Plan to fit in PII 945 once I get the time to fix it into a rack chassis.





The i7-920 dedicated cruncher. The only open air chassis that I use.





An i5-750 dedicated cruncher No. 2.





My backup gaming machine. Running i7-870.





And for the finale, my main workstation that I use for almost anything and everything. An i7-965 along with 3 x 24" LCD's.  Sadly no eyeinfinity for me yet. 











___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Cruncher #1 - Core i7 965 | #2 - 2 x Intel Xeon E5420 | #3 - Core i7 920 | #4 - Core i7 870 | #5 - Core i7 860 | #6 - Core i5 750 | #7 - Core 2 Quad Q9450 | #8 - Core 2 Quad Q9400 |
Total Threads - 52
Total HDD Space - 45TB
Total Power Draw - INSANE!!!


----------



## ERazer (Apr 5, 2010)

OMG D.LAW finally u showed in forum


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 5, 2010)

D.Law said:


> As a celebration of me hitting my 1st million, i will be sharing some pics of my farm...  watch and drool
> 
> My Mediacenter running Q9400 hooked up to a 42" LG LCD TV and Altec Lansing MX5021 speakers.
> http://www.gio.com.my/TPU/Mediacenter-Q9400.JPG
> ...



no words needed here


----------



## HammerON (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the pics D.Law!
That is some serious computing (crunching) power you have there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 6, 2010)

D.Law you've impressed me my from, keep up the great work


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 6, 2010)

D.Law said:


> As a celebration of me hitting my 1st million, i will be sharing some pics of my farm...  watch and drool
> 
> My Mediacenter running Q9400 hooked up to a 42" LG LCD TV and Altec Lansing MX5021 speakers.
> http://www.gio.com.my/TPU/Mediacenter-Q9400.JPG
> ...



Congratulations on your first million. And with that awesome farm I’m sure there will be many more to follow.


----------



## blkhogan (Apr 6, 2010)

Holy crap D man.  I thought I had an obsession with tech, you make me look like a n00b.  Right now I have 8 machines running with 4 being dedicated crunchers, 2 laptops, 1 gamer and 1 HTPC.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 6, 2010)

1 million BOINC in under 3 months is RIDICULOUS  Nice to have you as part of the team 

Does RAMMIE actually need to watch out?!


----------



## ERazer (Apr 6, 2010)

woot do i see weekly battle


----------



## RAMMIE (Apr 7, 2010)

theonedub said:


> 1 million BOINC in under 3 months is RIDICULOUS  Nice to have you as part of the team
> 
> Does RAMMIE actually need to watch out?!



At the pace he is going it will take nine years to pass me.Doesn't matter anyway.I was never in this as a race.I do what I can and call it good.
 Having someone like D.Law on TPU/WCG is a great thing.All I've wanted here was for this team to succeed.Every team needs a point producer to push the others.
 I'll be leaving for spring Base Camp as soon as we decide who to visit.

 Any way I hope D.Law and anybody else passes me.That means the science is getting done and that's why I do it!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

RAMMIE said:


> At the pace he is going it will take nine years to pass me.Doesn't matter anyway.I was never in this as a race.I do what I can and call it good.
> Having someone like D.Law on TPU/WCG is a great thing.All I've wanted here was for this team to succeed.Every team needs a point producer to push the others.
> I'll be leaving for spring Base Camp as soon as we decide who to visit.
> 
> Any way I hope D.Law and anybody else passes me.That means the science is getting done and that's why I do it!


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 7, 2010)

D.Law, that's incredible, I'm thoroughly impressed!  Why don't you put a non-stock HSF on Dedicated Cruncher #1 (i7) so you can OC it a bit?  Even ~3.2ghz would be beneficial


----------



## D.Law (Apr 7, 2010)

theonedub:

As rammie mentioned, there is no way for me to surpass him. Not to mention I have no intention to compete against anyone to begin with. Crunching for me is something I can "donate" with the excessive amount of hardware that I have. 

[Ion]:

few reasons that I did not change the stock HS. Main reason is this -->






I have a 24" fan blowing at it 24/7... No need to change to HS 

On top of that, collected a very interesting box from a man in blue today which got me really excited. It came in a rather big white box. My BB looks small next to it.


























YES. My Core i7-980X ES has finally arrived. cant wait to get my hand dirty on this little fella. Gonna take it for a test spin this weekend. Putting it in either a gigabyte ud7 or a asus P6X58D Premium. 12GB RAM, 5870, 80GB SSD. Will then be bringing it around for roadshows so it will be a part time cruncher until the end of May of which by then it should turn into a full time cruncher. Cant wait and see how much PPD it can put out. 

PS: The heatsink actually kind of sad, might swap it out and replace it with a H50 or a HR-01X. It will definately piss off the guy in blue though... 


___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Cruncher #1 - Core i7 965 | #2 - 2 x Intel Xeon E5420 | #3 - Core i7 920 | #4 - Core i7 870 | #5 - Core i7 860 | #6 - Core i5 750 | #7 - Core 2 Quad Q9450 | #8 - Core 2 Quad Q9400 |
Total Threads - 52
Total HDD Space - 45TB
Total Power Draw - INSANE!!!


----------



## ERazer (Apr 7, 2010)

woot nice lil gift


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome D.Law.


----------



## theonedub (Apr 8, 2010)

D. Law and RAMMIE- 

I was just playing guys, I know its not a competition  It was just crazy to look at the the production with you two power crunchers going full bore


----------



## HammerON (Apr 15, 2010)

Latest edition to the "farm":

ASRock X58 Extreme with Coolermaster Hyper N520:


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 17, 2010)

It's been a while since I've posted anything here, so here's the latest pic of my X4 955 rig:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 17, 2010)

newest pic, 

decided to go with the p180mini, im kinde tired of all that blue light cases, need something nice and clean and quiet, will be getting that in 2 weeks time


----------



## hat (Apr 18, 2010)

Here's what my two desktops look like inside...










I could also take a pic of my laptop, but that would be boring.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> It's been a while since I've posted anything here, so here's the latest pic of my X4 955 rig:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100417/P1010832.jpg





(FIH) The Don said:


> newest pic,
> 
> decided to go with the p180mini, im kinde tired of all that blue light cases, need something nice and clean and quiet, will be getting that in 2 weeks time
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100417/009.jpg





hat said:


> Here's what my two desktops look like inside...
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/16hm9ub.png
> http://i43.tinypic.com/6hnc6x.png
> ...




Looking good fellas


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2010)

Can we see the latest configuration of your rigs CP?


----------



## HammerON (May 3, 2010)

My farm at the moment (5 i7 920's):






And yes (as Hat pointed out in another thead) the heaters have been off for over a year!!!


----------



## hat (May 3, 2010)

..damn D.Law, did you sell your soul for all that?


----------



## t77snapshot (May 3, 2010)

HammerON said:


> My farm at the moment (5 i7 920's):
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100503/IMG_0049.jpg
> 
> And yes (as Hat pointed out in another thead) the heaters have been off for over a year!!!



DAMN! Yeah I bet that room gets really toasty.


----------



## D.Law (May 3, 2010)

hat: no, i did not sell my soul... i was part of my "package" to work for my current company. 

Not to mention quite a few of the items are "perks" for doing what I do 


___________________________________________________________________________________________________
Cruncher # 1 - 2 x Xeon E5430 | Cruncher #2 - 2 x Xeon E5420 | Cruncher #3 - 2 x Xeon E5420 | Cruncher #4 - Core i7-860 | Cruncher #5 - Core i5-750 | Cruncher #6 - C2Q 9450 | Crucher #7 - C2Q 9400 |

*Crunchers On Loan [COL]*
Cruncher #1 - Core i7-980X | Cruncher #2 - Core i7-965 | Cruncher #3 - Core i7-920 | Cruncher #4 - i7-870 |

Total Threads - 80


----------



## [Ion] (May 3, 2010)

HammerON said:


> My farm at the moment (5 i7 920's):
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100503/IMG_0049.jpg
> 
> And yes (as Hat pointed out in another thead) the heaters have been off for over a year!!!



That's incredible HammerON, although it must be unpleasant in there (even one quad makes my room quite hot)

@Hat:  Souls are overrated, I would happily sell mine for that setup (or even HammerON's setup)


----------



## KieX (May 8, 2010)

Here's my setup atm. I went for Coolermaster HAFs because it's already quite hot and need something really good airflow for when summer hits.










*Dedicated Crunchers/Folders:*
HAF 932 = i7 920 (4GHz) + GTX 275 (1600Hz shaders)
Mobo tray = Q8400 (3.2GHz) + GT 240 (1728Hz shaders)

*Everyday computer* (still 24/7 cruncher)
HAF 922 = Q9550 (3.8GHz

Roughly 9K PPD for WCG and 13K PPD F@H

Why it's so hot in my room:


Spoiler



Tiny london room with even more tiny windows coupled with the hot hardware:


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 8, 2010)

My room get's pretty hot if I don't crank the a/c. 

Got my i7, the Phenom quad and two 5770's @ 100% 24/7.  Plus the Miami Weather, it's 98ºf right now.


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

Now with the H50 and an OEM GTX260 1792mb:


----------



## t77snapshot (May 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Now with the H50 and an OEM GTX260 1792mb:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100512/P1010867.jpg



Look"in good ION


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 12, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Now with the H50 and an OEM GTX260 1792mb:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100512/P1010867.jpg



`much better than the 8800


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> `much better than the 8800



Either of the 8800s (I've had an 8800GT and 8800GTS).  I think its about on par with an 8800GT/GTS SLI setup


----------



## Radical_Edward (May 12, 2010)

Got a new desk for free not too long ago....


----------



## t77snapshot (May 12, 2010)

Got the 9950 cruncher back up yesterday New items: H50 and MSI board!


----------



## KieX (May 12, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Got the 9950 cruncher back up yesterday New items: H50 and MSI board!
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/CIMG9764.jpg



Doesn't matter how many times I see your rigs, the cable management still impresses me each time


----------



## [Ion] (May 12, 2010)

KieX said:


> Doesn't matter how many times I see your rigs, the cable management still impresses me each time



Yeah, I certainly wish I could do cable management like that


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 12, 2010)

patience guys, thats all there is to it


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 12, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Got the 9950 cruncher back up yesterday New items: H50 and MSI board!
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/CIMG9764.jpg



WOW t77! that is beautiful!


----------



## t77snapshot (May 12, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> patience guys, thats all there is to it



Yeah I definitely have a lot of that.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 17, 2010)

Emerald @ HPF-Phase2  

Edit: Wrong Thread lol


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Guys, I am disappoint :shadedshu
We need more pics 

Here are the 3 systems at my house that I have crunching:




Intel i7 860 @ 3,83ghz w/ Corsair H50, GTX260, GTS450.  ~4-4.5k PPD for WCG, ~15-22k for FAH





Intel C2D P8600 @ 2,4ghz, ~600-700 PPD for WCG





Intel Pentium M @ 1.4ghz, ~175 PPD for WCG.  Slow, but it's quiet and doesn't use much power.  Not quite 3 weeks of uptime on this one, I see no reason why it should have to be rebooted any time this year


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

thanks for bringing the thread back ion.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

It had been far too long, I wanted to see what people have 

I've posted pics of all of these rigs before in one place, but I wanted to get them all in the same place, and maybe encourage people to post more pics


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

i would post mine up but nothing has really changed i still only have the i7 ATM


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Well, whenever anything changes, please post 

I was going to add the 9600GT back to my i7 for the ~2.5-3k PPD it provides, but the damn card is actually slightly deeper than 2 slots.  So the screws on the back stick into the fan on the GTS450 

W/e, I'm still doing quite well ATM, and I'm sure I'll live without those points


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 16, 2010)

My "farm" has changed a bit. 

My Phenom II X4 945






Her Athlon 5000 X2


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

I like it Randal!

Both of you a fan of blue?


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 16, 2010)

Yeah, you could say that.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't want any LEDs of any sort in my rig, I had an LED fan for a little while and it made it hard to sleep with it on :shadedshu

So the only LEDs are the one on the WiFi card and the HDD LED


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 16, 2010)

Eh. It's handy for us, as we enjoy a little night at light to see WTF the cats are doing, if the knock something over, etc. Plus it makes it so you don't have to turn on a light just to find you way around for something in the middle of the night. 

Oh, and the light isn't that bad. Not nearly as much as you think.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

lol

I'm not sayin that the light looks too bad, but my PC resides directly across the room from my bed, so I like to keep it quiet & dark


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 16, 2010)

Both those rigs are in our bedroom. Like I said, it doesn't bother us.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Well that's quite surprising IMO.  I guess I might just be extra light-sensitive


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Well that's quite surprising IMO.  I guess I might just be extra light-sensitive



i have the same problem. I can't stand to have LED fans on at night. That is why the ONLY led fan i have is the top one and you can hardly see it(i have it slowed down to 50% using my fan controller so lights are really dim)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Aha, that would help a lot 

I had a LED fan in my last system, and I decided never again, so I'm LED-free now.  But my friend has 2 LED fans in his system and keeps it in his bedroom and has no issues, so I guess everyone is just different


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 16, 2010)

My PC put out very little light compared to hers, and since hers is under her desk, it just puts light out across the floor. Thus allowing me to keep an eye on the monsters. 

POS, I don't think I've seen pics of your new case yet.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Aha, that would help a lot
> 
> I had a LED fan in my last system, and I decided never again, so I'm LED-free now.  But my friend has 2 LED fans in his system and keeps it in his bedroom and has no issues, so I guess everyone is just different



just to give you an idea of how little light it puts out.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Aha, that probably wouldn't an issue for me either.  The ones I had were _far_ brighter


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

radical_edward said:


> my pc put out very little light compared to hers, and since hers is under her desk, it just puts light out across the floor. Thus allowing me to keep an eye on the monsters.
> 
> Pos*, i don't think i've seen pics of your new case yet*.



ygpm


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Why not just post it up here?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Why not just post it up here?



I have already posted the same pics before... ohwell here they are 


			
				p_o_s_pc said:
			
		

> here are some random pics i have of the new case


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

I still thought you had the A300....that looks nice!

And how's the TT cooler working for you?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 16, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I still thought you had the A300....that looks nice!
> 
> And how's the TT cooler working for you?



not bad at all. after i replaced the stock fans with fans that put out more air and got rid of the ugly green/white i'm happy with it.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2010)

Cool 
It looks pretty nice, as does the case.  I'm not a big fan of TT products, but these are some of the better ones I've seen from them


----------



## HammerON (Oct 17, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Guys, I am disappoint :shadedshu
> We need more pics
> 
> Here are the 3 systems at my house that I have crunching:
> ...



Thanks Ion for bringing this thread "alive" again

My two i7 920 crunchers:


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 17, 2010)

hows that sabertooth running?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Very nice both of you  

Hammer, might that 1100w PSU be a 'bit' overkill for an OCed i7 and what looks like an 8500GT?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 17, 2010)

A somewhat different cruncher - HP DL580 4xMP2.7 (single core Xeon with HT)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

That's cool!


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 17, 2010)

Since we are sharing this is main workhorse





Big thanks to The Don for tips on the build


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

The Mighty Mike 

That's...how shall I say...a bit dusty, but overall less of a mess than my setup was caseless


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 17, 2010)

Did some fiddling.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice, it looks good!


----------



## KieX (Oct 18, 2010)

Two single words come to mind when I saw those



mjkmike said:


> Since we are sharing this is main workhorse
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101017/IMG_0302.jpg
> Big thanks to The Don for tips on the build



*Manly* 



Radical_Edward said:


> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/859414a5.jpg
> 
> Did some fiddling.



*Neat*


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

It sure is neat, almost cable-less!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f282/Renagade_Recon/859414a5.jpg
> 
> Did some fiddling.



Something about that rig, so amazingly neat!


----------



## HammerON (Oct 19, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> hows that sabertooth running?
> 
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/636555a5af7.JPG/
> 
> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/636557a5af7.JPG/



Freaking awesome!!! With the Noctua NH-D14 I am crunching at 4.2 GHz:








[Ion] said:


> Very nice both of you
> 
> Hammer, might that 1100w PSU be a 'bit' overkill for an OCed i7 and what looks like an 8500GT?



Of course it is
But it was the only PSU I had. This PSU has done me well, but it has been replaced by the Enermax


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

At the rate those WUs are going, it'll take about 4 hours each.  That seems like a while, my i7 @ 3.8 does C4CW WUs in right at 3.5ghz


----------



## HammerON (Oct 19, 2010)

Those were all downloaded when I had the rig set at stock speeds. Forgot to wait until I had her overclocked.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Aha, that makes more sense 

Looks good then


----------



## KieX (Oct 19, 2010)

HammerON said:


> Freaking awesome!!! With the Noctua NH-D14 I am crunching at 4.2 GHz:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101019/Capture008860.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



I envy living in Alaska. Same cooler I get same temps.. but at 3.8GHz 1.2v  What's the desktop background?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

Looks like a WCed CFX setup


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 20, 2010)

My three crunchers


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Those all look really nice lined up there  

Small to big


----------



## HammerON (Oct 20, 2010)

KieX said:


> I envy living in Alaska. Same cooler I get same temps.. but at 3.8GHz 1.2v  What's the desktop background?



That is when I had an Asus X48 motherboard, E8600, with two 4870's w/ Koolance waterblocks. I had an Exos2 cooling it all
Living in Alaska is awesome


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

I should be moving the i7 to it's 'new' location this weekend, and then getting the X4 955 set up at my house for my daily rig/cruncher.  PPD should improve, and I'll get pics


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2010)

Exactly 2 dozen 2ghz Pentium Dual Cores, all running HCC for now:










All going 24/7, this should make getting new badges far easier


----------



## KieX (Oct 28, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Exactly 2 dozen 2ghz Pentium Dual Cores, all running HCC for now:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101028/IMG_20101028_132613.jpg http://img.techpowerup.org/101028/IMG_20101028_132744.jpg http://img.techpowerup.org/101028/IMG_20101028_132922.jpg
> All going 24/7, this should make getting new badges far easier



I wonder if you spotted the latop in the corner of third picture, could make it 25


----------



## twilyth (Oct 28, 2010)

KieX said:


> I wonder if you spotted the latop in the corner of third picture, could make it 25



What a bunch of geeks.  At least 4 decent looking women in the those photos but this crowd zooms in by 4000% to check out the hardware.  :shadedshu  You probably think that a lap dance somehow involves a laptop - right?

Hope whatever y'all got isn't contagious.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 28, 2010)

twilyth said:


> What a bunch of geeks.  At least 4 decent looking women in the those photos but this crowd zooms in by 4000% to check out the hardware.  :shadedshu  You probably think that a lap dance somehow involves a laptop - right?
> 
> Hope whatever y'all got isn't contagious.



 

It is a high school


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Oct 28, 2010)

twilyth said:


> What a bunch of geeks.  At least 4 decent looking women in the those photos but this crowd zooms in by 4000% to check out the hardware.  :shadedshu  You probably think that a lap dance somehow involves a laptop - right?
> 
> Hope whatever y'all got isn't contagious.



they are definetly too slim and too young... i like the rubenesque, tween ones more


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

KieX said:


> I wonder if you spotted the latop in the corner of third picture, could make it 25



That's my laptop.  It's crunched since day 1


----------



## mjkmike (Oct 29, 2010)

@ion I like how in just a short time you have added all these rigs and spreed the word about crunching. Keep up the great work.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks!

It was very hectic getting 24 systems set up w/ BOINC in 50 minutes (my lunch period)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It was very hectic getting 24 systems set up w/ BOINC in 50 minutes (my lunch period)



I can do it in 30   ...

...just busting your balls.  Good job bro, people like you is what teams need, we are honored to have you and your dedication towards DC.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I can do it in 30   ...
> 
> ...just busting your balls.  Good job bro, people like you is what teams need, we are honored to have you and your dedication towards DC.



Doubt you could...myself and the lab admin spent the entire 50 minutes working on it 

First I could only do it 2 at a time since I was installing from the USB drives I brought--then he had the idea that we could just put the BOINC installer on the server--much faster after that


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It was very hectic getting 24 systems set up w/ BOINC in 50 minutes (my lunch period)



How in the world did you get the permission to do that? There's hardly any way to run a simple executable without an admin username and passcode on our computers. They're so locked out.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

Soylent Joe said:


> How in the world did you get the permission to do that? There's hardly any way to run a simple executable without an admin username and passcode on our computers. They're so locked out.



Well, I don't go to the same school you do.  And the lab admin gave my account Administrator privileges so that I could install BOINC.  Now he can't figure out how to remove those privileges  

Normally they are locked out....but I had special permission


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2010)

Now your next step ion is to upgrade the CPU's to quads


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Now your next step ion is to upgrade the CPU's to quads



How about not 

1st of all, they've been running for less than 24 hours, I'd like to make sure that they're going to keep running.  2nd, they aren't mine.

I'd love to, but ~12k PPD from them is still plenty IMO...should allow me to get almost 20k overall


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

My 3rd Cruncher/folder.  Sorry about how dusty it is, it was sitting in my closet for some time with no use (the case) 

Pentium D 2.8 GHz/GTS 240


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Aah, the old TT case.

I hope you aren't expecting much from that setup, the P4HT I have going gets ~300 PPD @ 3ghz 

C2Q time?  A Q6600 can be had for as little as $100 used


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Aah, the old TT case.
> 
> I hope you aren't expecting much from that setup, the P4HT I have going gets ~300 PPD @ 3ghz
> 
> C2Q time?  A Q6600 can be had for as little as $100 used



This is a Pentium D though, it's a actual dual core.    I'm getting Twiliths Q9550 whenever he gets rid of it.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh I know it's a DC, but I'd still expect less than ~500 PPD 

The Q9550 would definitely be great, a very nice improvement!


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 5, 2010)

Some "guts" photos of Lauren and I's rigs. 

Her X2











My X4


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

The pictures don't show up, so I'll just assume they look nice


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 5, 2010)

Old picture but I will update it soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow...that's some insane WCing!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 5, 2010)

Sadasius said:


> Old picture but I will update it soon.


I like the blue tint everything has in the photo - was that an accident? How did you get that effect?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Let's see what it does ION .


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Let's see what it does ION .



The PentD or Q9550?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

Pent D, hope it does well.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Right 

A reasonably well OCed one should match a lower-clocked C2D


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm hoping for at least 600PPD.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

Should be very possible, I'd say that if you have ~.1.4ghz over the PentDCs the PPD should be a bit better, at least matched


----------



## Sadasius (Nov 5, 2010)

twilyth said:


> I like the blue tint everything has in the photo - was that an accident? How did you get that effect?



It was just outside lighting coming in from the patio doors. Maybe it's all the nuclear fallout from secret testing we do up here in the North.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 5, 2010)

It looks really cool...I love a good WC setup.  IE not mine


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2010)

Any updates on the farms fellas?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)

not pretty 






but will do for now

no folding though 

atm im working in a big metal workshop

so maybe i will be making a custom test bench

maybe even make wall mount for the thing lol


----------



## bogmali (Dec 11, 2010)

Somebody said "Farm" Here is my ongoing build (make that ongoing troubleshooting)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)

what cpu's you got in that fucker?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> what cpu's you got in that fucker?



Opteron Quad Core 8346HE X4


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## KieX (Dec 11, 2010)

I am curious Bogmali, what exactly does your entire Folding/Crunching farm consist of? Judging by numbers alone it seems like you would need a wide angle camera to fit them all in a picture


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)

along with 3 monitors in eyefinity to make the picture fit lol


----------



## bogmali (Dec 11, 2010)

KieX said:


> I am curious Bogmali, what exactly does your entire Folding/Crunching farm consist of?



Currently:

*CPU's*

(3) i7 920 folding (2 -bigadv, 1-crunching)
(1) i7 970 folding (-bigadv)
(1) i7 860 Crunching 
(2) Opteron 2350 Crunching (see system specs)  
(2) Xeon E5620 folding (-bigadv)
(2) i7 2600K @ 4.5Ghz folding (-bigadv) 

*GPU's*

(2) GTX460 1GB
(4) GTX460 768MB
(2) GTX560ti

*Out of Commission *



KieX said:


> Judging by numbers alone it seems like you *would need a wide angle* camera to fit them all in a picture




Make that 3 of those


----------



## KieX (Dec 11, 2010)

That is truly awesome man. Mind if I ask what you do for a living? Because it's not only your farm that's incredible but your ability to give parts to others that need them


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)

fuck me 

bog, do you by any chance own a nuclear power plant`?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 11, 2010)

KieX said:


> That is truly awesome man. Mind if I ask what you do for a living?



Thank you! See my avatar for reference



KieX said:


> Because it's not only your farm that's incredible but your ability to give parts to others that need them



I am a firm believer of "Karma" that whatever it is that you do to others will always find it's way back to you (good or bad).



(FIH) The Don said:


> bog, do you by any chance own a nuclear power plant`?



Nope not me but my employer does


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)

private pilot ?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> private pilot ?



No but I do pilot my own chute and sometimes privately (without people knowing)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)

how can you make money out of that 


aha, you are like a parachute guy that takes people out to have fun?


----------



## KieX (Dec 11, 2010)

Shh.. he is not supposed to tell you. If he does he'll come at you from above to keep it secret.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 11, 2010)

sorry


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 11, 2010)

Bogmali, are you by chance one of the Rangers from the base up north?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 11, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Bogmali, are you by chance one of the Rangers from the base up north?




Back in my early career (or should I say my prime) I was with Rangers over at Columbus, GA. I am with the Green Berets now (same base as you mentioned).


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh wow. Didn't think my guess would be that close.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Any updates on the farms fellas?


Nah, I'll I've had is some rigs decommissioned :/


bogmali said:


> Somebody said "Farm" Here is my ongoing build (make that ongoing troubleshooting)
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101211/IMG_0727.jpg



Wow...that's a rig to rule all! 

What kind of PPD does that monster get?


----------



## bogmali (Dec 13, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> What kind of PPD does that monster get?



Still an ongoing project Will post some numbers when it gets operational.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 13, 2010)

Very cool, thanks 

This going to be just for WCG?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 25, 2010)

this its the first real update on my farm since long... due to space confinements, i followed Kiex´s way of organizing his Farm... on shelves! the gained space for rigs is huge, with proper organisation, i could house up to 10 rigs on it!
planned are not so many till now sadly, but the space is also useful for other things,like subs or speakers, peripherals etc
and tho, i maybe able to fit an additional desk + screen in here^^ Neat! 
thanks again for the idea, Kiex!
i can recommend that every space confined cruncher 
pictures show the actual chaos after the first Test.... in the next Update, more rigs will be added, and i will try to reorganize the corner


----------



## Radical_Edward (Dec 25, 2010)

I'd do the same if it weren't for the fact I have to fit 2 people and two cat's in a 13' X 10' room....


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 25, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'd do the same if it weren't for the fact I have to fit 2 people and two cat's in a 13' X 10' room....



these 2 shelves together are overproportional,like i wanted it, you can make the whole thing much smaller and even slimmer, so that you could reduce the overall size of both together about 30-40 %. of course, the space you have would be much more confined, but hell, what the heck wont we do for crunching?


----------



## horik (Dec 25, 2010)

i play at a distance of 3m from my pc


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 25, 2010)

nice rig, do you crunch on it?


----------



## twilyth (Dec 25, 2010)

Just a word of caution:  Try not to put more than 3 and maybe 4 rigs on one outlet.  And that is only if they are straight WCG only rigs.  3 machines with 500watt psu's is 1500w and that is close to the max for one circuit.

Bear in mind there will almost certainly be other outlets on the same circuit.

If you run each rig under load and measure the power draw with a kill-a-watt meter and you're sure that you're not anywhere close to the PSU's max output, then of course, plan accordingly.  But in any event, make sure you know what other appliances are on the same circuit and what their draw is.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Dec 26, 2010)

twilyth said:


> Just a word of caution:  Try not to put more than 3 and maybe 4 rigs on one outlet.  And that is only if they are straight WCG only rigs.  3 machines with 500watt psu's is 1500w and that is close to the max for one circuit.
> 
> Bear in mind there will almost certainly be other outlets on the same circuit.
> 
> If you run each rig under load and measure the power draw with a kill-a-watt meter and you're sure that you're not anywhere close to the PSU's max output, then of course, plan accordingly.  But in any event, make sure you know what other appliances are on the same circuit and what their draw is.



One german power socket should be able to hold out 230V x16A maximum, for a short time equalling in about 3600W available. 
If its used continously, the power should not exceed 2400-2800W, then it should be in the safe range. 
That depends on which kind of fuse and powerlines are used. ordinary power lines and fuses are built for 16A today, some older are for 10A. (our house is a newbuilt one though)
Some buildings have thicker power lines, and use 25A Fuses, which equals in somewhat 5700W maximum, and probably around 4500-5000W continous draw. 

thanks for the warning tho, in the first moment i was shocked, when i calculated that i should already draw more than 2200W max,from 2 sockets of the same circuit, when every PSU is on its peak use 

(which luckily no one of them is till now, but the 600w OCZ in my main rig maybe will be soon )


----------



## KieX (Jan 3, 2011)

Crunching farm is up and running!


----------



## Bow (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## HammerON (Jan 3, 2011)

Very nice KieX


----------



## twilyth (Jan 3, 2011)

Naked motherboards with big honkin' heatsinks.  Oh yeah baby.  You know what I like.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 3, 2011)

KieX said:


> Crunching farm is up and running!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110102/DSC_0336a.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110102/DSC_033a.jpg
> ...



finally


----------



## Sadasius (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice, neat and clean....Awesome!


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 5, 2011)

WOW, Very nice KieX!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 5, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> WOW, Very nice KieX!



Indeed, that's just a brilliant way to have all your crunchers/folders.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## KieX (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome job on that Don. Time to see what that i7 can really do


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 7, 2011)

but not so sure if the board wanna play along haha

time will tell


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2011)

Here's an update on my farm...









...my dust farm!     All this came off my Xiggy   Pic is upside down, I know


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 8, 2011)

looks like your cat went through that xiggy


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 8, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here's an update on my farm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you take the amount 10 times, you can imagine what i pull month for month from my rad


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2011)

If I collected everything that I took out from my rig, holy crap!


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 9, 2011)

Here's a shot of my i3 540. All my i7's are gone, just a couple of i3's now. Might move to a sandy bridge set up in a few months.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 9, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here's an update on my farm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My dust bunnies can beat your dust bunnies.  


4x4n said:


> Here's a shot of my i3 540. All my i7's are gone, just a couple of i3's now. Might move to a sandy bridge set up in a few months.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110109/clarkdale_corsair.jpg


That is a beautiful photo 4x4!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2011)

@ Twilyth

Bring it on 



4x4n said:


> Here's a shot of my i3 540. All my i7's are gone, just a couple of i3's now. Might move to a sandy bridge set up in a few months.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110109/clarkdale_corsair.jpg



Beautiful rig bro


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the nice comments guys. 

I've had many different set ups in this case. Was using the C240 coolit water loop with a W3520 before this. Removed the hard drive cage with plans to go to a full custom loop, but had a change of plans and its back to air and the i3 for now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2011)

4x4n said:


> Thanks for the nice comments guys.
> 
> I've had many different set ups in this case. Was using the C240 coolit water loop with a W3520 before this. Removed the hard drive cage with plans to go to a full custom loop, but had a change of plans and its back to air and the i3 for now.



How was the COOLit working out for the W3520?


----------



## HammerON (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice pic 4x4n
What clocks are you running the i3 540 at?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 10, 2011)

Amazing setup KieX   

And nice rigs 4x4n and Don


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 10, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> How was the COOLit working out for the W3520?



It worked well, a little better than my TRUE and Megahalems. Made me want a custom loop, I sold it thinking I was going to do that.  

You can check out my review of it here. Never got around to posting it up on this forum.



HammerON said:


> Nice pic 4x4n
> What clocks are you running the i3 540 at?



This is a great chip and can run 4.6 fully stable, bench at over 5.1, but just running a smooth 4.2 right now. Low power usage and temps at this setting.


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 13, 2011)

Not the best pics but here is most of my farm.

1055t in the haf932, i7930 in the 800D,  Sempron on shelf by 40" Samsung.






next is the 955black and 1090t.






the only one missing is the HP with an Athlon x2 5600. Its under the two 690's


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

That's quite the collection there!   

It must get quite warm in there....


----------



## mjkmike (Jan 13, 2011)

Its -25c outside and this is an old farm house


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 13, 2011)

Ohh, I see then.  Not too bad I take it?
My main experience with running multiple systems in a smallish room was my OCed dual-GPU i7 rig and my dad's dual-Prescott setup and two laptops in my bedroom.  That wasn't too pleasant, especially considering it was July in NC 
I estimate that it was about ~650w getting dumped into the room when it was ~33C outside


----------



## KieX (Jan 13, 2011)

Good stuff there mjkmike


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice stuff guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2011)

Everything in my rig is in my room, not fun at all!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Even in winter?  I'd think you'd be very grateful for it this time of year?


----------



## Dizzious (Jan 14, 2011)

A lot of you guys seem to be booting dedicated WCG machines off of hard drives. Why not just use a SATA DOM or FDM instead? They're super cheap, completely silent, produce less heat, and they use like 1/25th of the power of a 3.5" hard drive. 

Heck, you could even just put your OS on a USB flash drive for WCG (or Folding, SETI@Home, etc) and it would work just fine. It's not like you need very much space to hold just an OS and a distributed computing program. 

Most grid / distributed computing programs aren't very write-intensive, so you wouldn't be doing much wear & tear on the flash memory either.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 14, 2011)

Dizzious said:


> A lot of you guys seem to be booting dedicated WCG machines off of hard drives. Why not just use a SATA DOM or FDM instead? They're super cheap, completely silent, produce less heat, and they use like 1/25th of the power of a 3.5" hard drive.
> 
> Heck, you could even just put your OS on a USB flash drive for WCG (or Folding, SETI@Home, etc) and it would work just fine. It's not like you need very much space to hold just an OS and a distributed computing program.
> 
> Most grid / distributed computing programs aren't very write-intensive, so you wouldn't be doing much wear & tear on the flash memory either.



What exactly is a "disk on module" or "flash disk module"?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Maybe he means a flash drive?

Anyways, I use standard HDDs because I've found them to be more reliable, it's easier to install Windows to a flash drive, and I like having a decent amount of space in case I decide to use the system for storing junk as well


----------



## Dizzious (Jan 14, 2011)

FDM = Flash Disk Module 

DOM = Disk On Module (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_on_module)


----------



## twilyth (Jan 14, 2011)

Dizzious said:


> FDM = Flash Disk Module
> 
> DOM = Disk On Module (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_on_module)
> 
> These are legitimate terms. I'm surprised you all don't know them.



I think I put those exact same definitions in my question.  I did look them up.  But fine, don't answer the question I actually asked and get all snarky about it.  It's not like I give a shit you know.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Even in winter?  I'd think you'd be very grateful for it this time of year?



It's still ridiculously hot in my room!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 14, 2011)

Move to Alaska CP

Here is my current crunchers:





i7 920 on the floor and 17 970 on the bench.





Lappy in the bedroom (cooler). i5 560


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> It's still ridiculously hot in my room!


Wow, I would not have suspected that 


HammerON said:


> Move to Alaska CP
> 
> Here is my current crunchers:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110114/IMG_0845.jpg
> ...




How's that laptop doing?  Decent PPD?


----------



## Dizzious (Jan 14, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I think I put those exact same definitions in my question.  I did look them up.  But fine, don't answer the question I actually asked and get all snarky about it.  It's not like I give a shit you know.



Heh, sorry. I see now that you did. It was getting late here and I was quite distracted. The definitions were more for [ION] than anyone else. 

SATA DOMs are a disk drive that looks just like a USB flash drive, except it plugs directly into a SATA header. FDM's are the same thing, except using a 40 or 44-pin IDE header. I don't know why the SATA ones aren't called FDMs as well, seeing as they are both a type of FDM.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 14, 2011)

Dizzious said:


> Heh, sorry. I see now that you did. It was getting late here and I was quite distracted. The definitions were more for [ION] than anyone else.
> 
> SATA DOMs are a disk drive that looks just like a USB flash drive, except it plugs directly into a SATA header. FDM's are the same thing, except using a 40 or 44-pin IDE header. I don't know why the SATA ones aren't called FDMs as well, seeing as they are both a type of FDM.



Thank you very much for the explanation.  Yesterday wasn't a good one for me either.  I had to deal with a couple of vendors who were too stupid to live - in my opinion.

I actually have an FDM adapter - if I haven't just made that term up.  It plugged into an IDE header on one end and had a flash card slot on the other.  I was going to use it as a poor-man's SSD but about the same time the prices dropped enough that I could afford a 60gig.  Anyway, I knew that without write leveling (???) whatever flash card I used probably wouldn't last long.

Anyway, thanks again and WELCOME!


----------



## HammerON (Jan 14, 2011)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, I would not have suspected that
> 
> 
> 
> How's that laptop doing?  Decent PPD?



About 1500 ppd.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow...that's about what a stock-clocked Kentsfield C2Q gets.  Remarkable for the size & power draw


----------



## Dizzious (Jan 15, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Thank you very much for the explanation.  Yesterday wasn't a good one for me either.  I had to deal with a couple of vendors who were too stupid to live - in my opinion.
> 
> I actually have an FDM adapter - if I haven't just made that term up.  It plugged into an IDE header on one end and had a flash card slot on the other.  I was going to use it as a poor-man's SSD but about the same time the prices dropped enough that I could afford a 60gig.  Anyway, I knew that without write leveling (???) whatever flash card I used probably wouldn't last long.
> 
> Anyway, thanks again and WELCOME!



What kind of flash card is it? CF/Compactflash? I use a lot of those at work, I have a few machines that have been running off of them essentially 24/7 for a couple of years, and are still working fine. Interesting note - the pinout that CF uses is the same as IDE (with power added -  I think it's actually the exact same pinout as a 44-pin IDE, since 44pin includes power), the pins are just smaller and closer together. CF-to-IDE adapters are definitely a nifty piece of hardware to have around. I'm not sure on the proper terminology for them either... we always just call them CF-to-IDE adapters or flash card adapters.


----------



## twilyth (Jan 15, 2011)

This was over a year ago, but I think I had planned to use a PNY Optima Pro 8gig.  It doesn't have a speed rating printed on it but I had used it for several months as a ready boost drive and it seemed to work fine.  Lately I've been using SD cards, so maybe I'll break out the adapter and try it on one of the older m/b's that still has at least one IDE channel.  Got a lot of other stuff I need to get to first though.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 10, 2011)

holy thread revival


----------



## BraveSoul (Jun 11, 2011)

(FIH) The Don said:


> holy thread revival
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110610/004.jpg



revival indeed,,, cmon almost 5 months since last post before you,, i was thinking of making a second crunching rig from an old 2.8ghz dual core intel but it eats more electricity and provides less performance than recent hardware, giving it away to a friend in need


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks Don, I that looks sweet, wanna see it finished.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow F150_Raptor! You deserve to show that off here!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh yes, I agree.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jul 7, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110707/Untitled.png
> 
> Wow F150_Raptor! You deserve to show that off here!



 Yea! I would love to see that quad magny server thats pounding out those points.
I've been drooling on that actually


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2011)

I PM'ed him with a link to the thread.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll see what I can do this weekend when I get home, i'm in buffalo for the night.  You guys are going to make have to clean the dust off everything.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> I'll see what I can do this weekend when I get home, i'm in buffalo for the night.  You guys are going to make have to clean the dust off everything.



Dust or not, we want to see!   But of course, clean rigs look better


----------



## twilyth (Jul 8, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> I'll see what I can do this weekend when I get home, i'm in buffalo for the night.  You guys are going to make have to clean the dust off everything.


Don't worry man.  I've got dust bunnies that would make Godzilla shit a brick.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Don't worry man.  I've got dust bunnies that would make Godzilla shit a brick.



I had an epic pic of my Radeon 2900 heatsink, looked like I was building a dust farm or something.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 8, 2011)

Here's a couple pics of the farm.  I'll update it later with some better pics when I get a chance.












GREASEMONKEY said:


> Yea! I would love to see that quad magny server thats pounding out those points.
> I've been drooling on that actually


Here's a little something for you GM.


----------



## twilyth (Jul 8, 2011)

Very nice.  That's the way to set up a farm.  I've got to squirrel machines away in different rooms so I don't overload any one circuit.


----------



## Bow (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome stuff man, thanks for posting!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 8, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Here's a couple pics of the farm.  I'll update it later with some better pics when I get a chance.
> http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc501/Car_Hauler/IMG_0337.jpg
> http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc501/Car_Hauler/IMG_0336.jpg
> 
> ...



is that a real steel on your desk?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 9, 2011)

twilyth said:


> Very nice.  That's the way to set up a farm.  I've got to squirrel machines away in different rooms so I don't overload any one circuit.


It is and it isn't.  It's around 80 degrees F in here all day long.  I wanna build a fully enclosed rack to house everything with a couple exhaust fans to pull all the heat outside.  For now, I run a fan at night to cool it down a little.  All of them and a spare frige run off 2 15 amp and 1 20 amp breakers.  I went a little overboard, but was thinking ahead just in case I might add more to the mix.


Velvet Wafer said:


> is that a real steel on your desk?


  Yes it is!


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Jul 9, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Here's a little something for you GM.
> http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc501/Car_Hauler/IMG_0329.jpg



AWWWESOME! It's amazing,that one box puts out aprox 30% more #'s than my whole fleet.
And passivly cooled to top it off. 48 cores in one machine kinda gives me wood.   I WANT 2.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 9, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> AWWWESOME! It's amazing,that one box puts out aprox 30% more #'s than my whole fleet.
> And passivly cooled to top it off.   I WANT 2.



At the bottom of the pic is 6 80 mm 6500 rpm pwm fans.  Their so loud you can here them outside the house.  They do a great job though, probally running around 60%.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 9, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Here's a couple pics of the farm.  I'll update it later with some better pics when I get a chance.
> http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc501/Car_Hauler/IMG_0337.jpg
> http://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc501/Car_Hauler/IMG_0336.jpg
> 
> ...



Do you use this to keep the rats away?





Now I see that I could have used a couple of saw horses and an old door for a SR2 case!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 9, 2011)

msgclb said:


> Do you use this to keep the rats away?



I've got a smaller one for them.


msgclb said:


> Now I see that I could have used a couple of saw horses and an old door for a SR2 case!



Don't forget about a couple sticks of 3/4 x 3/4.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 29, 2011)

The Althon X2






The Phenom 9750






The Phenom II 945






The Laptop (C2D) (Only runs at 70%)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 29, 2011)

Very nice bro, nice little farm.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2011)

Here's my 2nd rig, the Pentium D/GTX 295/GT240 cruncher/folder.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Oct 30, 2011)

We have the same techbench.

Mines just flipped.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> We have the same techbench.
> 
> Mines just flipped.



Yep, I noticed that when you posted the picture. 

Alright, I know that since last October, we got some updates to post.  Let's see them


----------



## Radical_Edward (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll be updating mine once I get the Antec case in on Thursday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I'll be updating mine once I get the Antec case in on Thursday.



Awesome.  Now that my rig is dusted and cleaned, I need to get some good lighting and snap a pic or two of it.  Only running one rig for now till I get your HDD, then it'll be two.


----------



## twilyth (Mar 28, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here's my 2nd rig, the Pentium D/GTX 295/GT240 cruncher/folder.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111029/photo.jpg



I'm sure this will come off as being snarky, but that is such a beautiful set up for a Pentium D.

I'm duke-ing it out with PissMeOffPal because they froze all my accounts.  If I can get that resolved in time to get the chips I made a successful offer on, I'll be able to offer you a better alternative.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2012)

twilyth said:


> I'm sure this will come off as being snarky, but that is such a beautiful set up for a Pentium D.
> 
> I'm duke-ing it out with PissMeOffPal because they froze all my accounts.  If I can get that resolved in time to get the chips I made a successful offer on, I'll be able to offer you a better alternative.



Well right now the 2nd cruncher is a X3 720 Black.  But let me know if you have anything.    Hope you get your stuff resolved.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 29, 2012)

Here some shots of mine.

The X6








X2 4200+






X2 3800+







And the newest one, the x4


----------



## popswala (Apr 21, 2012)

Heres my new one all thanks to CP (board Gigabyte+cpu Ph II X3 720)






My main rig crunchin/foldin (MSI K9N2 sli + Ph II X4 940)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice rigs there pops.


----------



## popswala (Apr 21, 2012)

^ thanks Shot

I'm still tuning the x3. My mouse is gettin sluggish across the screen. I tried oc'ing it a lil but didn't look it in. Gonna look into what it can do. Its not a black so not sure.


----------



## Norton (Apr 21, 2012)

Here are my Twins

View attachment 46358

Going to have to reconfigure their location closer to the AC duct in the floor for the Summer... it's getting a little warm in here with 3 rigs going 24/7 

Should be picking up another NZXT Source 210 case for the one on the left next month... may offer up the Iceberg case to a fellow cruncher if I don't have anything to put in it when I do the swap


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 21, 2012)

*GLaDOS* Phenom II 1055T X6 2.8Ghz





*Yuki* Phenom II 945 X4 3.0Ghz





*HTPC* Phenom 9750 X4 2.4Ghz (Currently at my brothers house.)





*Work PC* Intel C2Q 2.66Ghz





*Mom's PC* Intel C2D 1.83Ghz (Built this for her as a surprise, unveiling it to her today.)


----------



## popswala (Apr 21, 2012)

Norton said:


> may offer up the Iceberg case to a fellow cruncher if I don't have anything to put in it when I do the swap



hmmm, (as I look at mine sittin on a mobo box) lol.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 21, 2012)

Congratulations guys


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll have pictures soon of my 2nd rig which I'm installing windows on now.  Really gotta thank Twilyth and Randal for making it happen!  Without their contributions, I wouldn't have a 2nd rig now.


----------



## mjkmike (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey Pop don't forget to post pics when you get the new board.


----------



## popswala (Apr 21, 2012)

mjkmike said:


> Hey Pop don't forget to post pics when you get the new board



Of course I will. Gonna get lots of pics. Thanks for the update. Soo lookin forward to it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's the 4200+ x2 and the x6 working away.






And another shot of the x6.








And here is the x4 crunching away.


----------



## popswala (May 13, 2012)

Here's my new rig replacing my old main rig. That's why you may notice the same cpu cooler from above pic somewhere. 

All thanks to those that made it possible, *hertz9753*, *mjkmike*.










Specs are now listed in my sys specs.


----------



## Azma (May 25, 2012)

This are the computers im crunching with: 10 x hp compaq 8200 elite sff.


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2012)

azma666 said:


> This are the computers im crunching with: 10 x hp compaq 8200 elite sff.
> 
> http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/6170/imag0217i.jpg
> 
> http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/4995/imag0216sj.jpg



Now that's a tower of power!


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 25, 2012)

azma666 said:


> This are the computers im crunching with: 10 x hp compaq 8200 elite sff.
> 
> http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/6170/imag0217i.jpg
> 
> http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/4995/imag0216sj.jpg



Very nice!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

Straight from my review but this is my 2600K with Gigabyte P67A-UD4 and 2x2GB Corsair XMS3.


----------



## mstenholm (May 25, 2012)

azma666 said:


> This are the computers im crunching with: 10 x hp compaq 8200 elite sff.
> 
> http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/6170/imag0217i.jpg
> 
> http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/4995/imag0216sj.jpg



That's what inside that counts  They come with anything from a G620 to a i2600. Nice collection any way despite what's inside. I understand why you had to reduce heat output with that tower.


----------



## Norton (May 25, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> That's what inside that counts  They come with anything from a G620 to a i2600. Nice collection any way despite what's inside. I understand why you had to reduce heat output with that tower.



If you run that tower in the Winter your heating bills would be a lot lower though!


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 25, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Straight from my review but this is my 2600K with Gigabyte P67A-UD4 and 2x2GB Corsair XMS3.
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d31/brandonwh64/Reviews/DSC02199.jpg



Nice ATI X300 lol. If only your board supported the 2600K's IGP.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 25, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> Nice ATI X300 lol. If only your board supported the 2600K's IGP.



LOL I know right! I have decided to keep the X300 in the 2600K and take my 6 core to work and change out the athlon x4 with that setup. I will be using a 8800GT with that 6 core so I can game alittle on breaks.


----------



## mstenholm (May 25, 2012)

Norton said:


> If you run that tower in the Winter your heating bills would be a lot lower though!



But your electricity bill will be the same if you space them out where heat is needed. Only true if you are heating be means of electricity other wise your totel enegy cost in 99 out off 100 home will be higher. The 1 house will be the propane heated one.


----------



## popswala (May 27, 2012)

azma666 said:


> This are the computers im crunching with: 10 x hp compaq 8200 elite sff.
> 
> http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/6170/imag0217i.jpg
> 
> http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/4995/imag0216sj.jpg



Thats freakin awesome. Scrolling through I thought it was a tall custom custom case. How do you have them all hooked up via dvi cable to access them?


----------



## popswala (May 27, 2012)

Here's my old main rig up and running again. Only thing different is the gpu.


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 27, 2012)

I need to take pics sometime of all my rigs once I get everything sorted again. I think the last time I posted in here was when I had my Crosshair III Formula and dual 9800 GTs.

EDIT: lol yep http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1681155&postcount=57

Still miss that board after it died a few weeks ago but hopefully my 990FX Extreme4 will give me good experiences once I figure out why it never rebooted a day after building it. Can't find out until Tuesday thanks to the conveniently placed holiday.


----------



## Norton (May 27, 2012)

popswala said:


> Here's my old main rig up and running again. Only thing different is the gpu.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120527/2012-05-27 16.21.36.jpg



Nice tech bench you got there pops! 

I'll see if I can line my rigs up for a "family" shot later today.

P.S> I still have that Iceberg if you're interested.... just freed it up thanks to the case I got from sneeky


----------



## popswala (May 27, 2012)

That'll be good getting a group shot of your farm.

Yea i'm still interested in it. I'll see what I can do next wkend bout what we arranged.


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2012)

*Norton's WCG farm 5/2012*

Here's a few pics of the rigs I have crunching....

The Sisters (Trish and Julia)





Junior (my latest rig)




The Fortress (my Main rig)


----------



## popswala (May 28, 2012)

Very nice there Norton. Thanks for sharing man. Those sisters looks hot lol. How you get such a long list of projects? Mine always has no more then a dozen at a time.


----------



## Norton (May 28, 2012)

popswala said:


> Very nice there Norton. Thanks for sharing man. Those sisters looks hot lol. *How you get such a long list of projects*? Mine always has no more then a dozen at a time.



Just increase the "Additional work buffer" in the network section of preferences. I usually have mine set between 1.0 to 1.5 days


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2012)

Nice rigs Norton!


----------



## popswala (Jul 11, 2012)

Enjoy!!

Heres a pic of my new i3 530 rig. I swapped it with the x4 940 that was on the bench. as you can see its hitting 70c on the lil screen onboard. working on getting that down in the future.






heres the sweet x3 720. Added a gpu (HIS IceQ X 6950) to it for folding and to help with any beta's.






heres my x4 940 that got moved. Sits on the floor somewhat under my desk do to it needing network and I don't have another wireless adapter


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2012)

Cool pops. I would put something under the hdd due to static elec. from the carpet.


----------



## popswala (Jul 11, 2012)

i thought of that but keep forgetting to find something to stick there. lol


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2012)

I know if I stuck a system on the floor like that it would last all of about 10 seconds before one of the kids got ahold of it. LOL Hell my luck would be a fly would piss on it and short everything out


----------



## popswala (Jul 11, 2012)

lol, luckily I have no kids yet and theres no flies in here either. Its been sittin there a few days now. Seems to be running fine there.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## [Ion] (Jul 11, 2012)

"Brisbane" AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ @ 2.42GHz




The CM heatsink on this sounds like a tornado 

i7-875k @ stock w/ HT & Turbo disabled


----------



## popswala (Jul 11, 2012)

with the HT and Turbo off, does that help at crunchin at all? wondering cause I have an 870 on its way any day now and not sure how to set it up to fully utilize/maximize performance out of it.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 11, 2012)

popswala said:


> with the HT and Turbo off, does that help at crunchin at all? wondering cause I have an 870 on its way any day now and not sure how to set it up to fully utilize/maximize performance out of it.



No, it's just to keep temps under control...even with HT and Turbo disabled, I'm still at ~88-92c @ 100% load...with HT & Turbo, it would hit TJMax and throttle down to ~2.5-2.6.  Rest assured, HT goes back on when I get a new cooler installed


----------



## Norton (Jul 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> "Brisbane" AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ @ 2.42GHz
> http://i.imgur.com/WbpDY.jpg
> The *CM heatsink on this sounds like a tornado *
> 
> ...



I have a few stock coolers for AMD around if you want one- sorry can't part with a stock heatpipe one yet though.... may have something better/quieter in a few weeks that will fit that rig just fine


----------



## popswala (Jul 11, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> No, it's just to keep temps under control...even with HT and Turbo disabled, I'm still at ~88-92c @ 100% load...with HT & Turbo, it would hit TJMax and throttle down to ~2.5-2.6.  Rest assured, HT goes back on when I get a new cooler installed



Thats what I'm afraid of on mine when I get it running. I have a Tt Frio OCK for it for now until I can go water. Waiting to get the rest of my parts from storage. Still have a few lil customizations to add in tho and will update my log when I do.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 11, 2012)

Norton said:


> I have a few stock coolers for AMD around if you want one- sorry can't part with a stock heatpipe one yet though.... may have something better/quieter in a few weeks that will fit that rig just fine


Nah, I'm good.  This is another rig I built to sell (like the Celeron DC and half a dozen more before it), and it's just crunching until someone on Craigslist decides to buy it (hopefully within a week or so, that's generally how long it takes to find buyers)


popswala said:


> Thats what I'm afraid of on mine when I get it running. I have a Tt Frio OCK for it for now until I can go water. Waiting to get the rest of my parts from storage. Still have a few lil customizations to add in tho and will update my log when I do.



That should definitely be sufficient...I'll let you know how the Antec H2O-620 works for me.  I'm aiming for less than 85c @ full load w/ HT @ 3.5GHz...


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2012)

5 dual cores currently running WCG




Not pictured is the i7; I've been posting enough pics of it in the BOINC thread


----------



## Doc41 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm lazy so i'll just leave this link ( it's about the 17'th post)
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65012&page=846

That's my main rig that everything gets done on,
 btw on a different topic before i got the hyper212+ i had a corsair H50 but it seems to be opened before and lost a bit of liquid as i hear bubbles in the pump for a few seconds when it's moved around and started.
The question is i don't want it just laying around, should i keep using it till it gives away or keep the 212+ and use the H50 on another PC?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2012)

This is part of my farm, this is my 2600K in it's new MSI Ravager case


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 17, 2012)

That case looks sweet inside. Something about the blue is really catching my attention.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> That case looks sweet inside. Something about the blue is really catching my attention.



Yeah man.  Saw it in pictures and thought it was interesting and perfect for the blue themed ASUS board.  Saw it in person and it's totally different man.  Really nice case, cable management was a breeze.  and for a rather cheap mid tower, you can't really go wrong.  Graphics on the outside look great too!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 17, 2012)

Cool. I have noticed some of the cheapie case are really pretty nice.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Cool. I have noticed some of the cheapie case are really pretty nice.



Ever looked into the NZXT Source 210 Elite?  Great case for the price, simple mid tower but looks pretty good and bella cheap.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 17, 2012)

I haven't seen one up close. Now Raidmax, I have seen a few of those here lately.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I haven't seen one up close. Now Raidmax, I have seen a few of those here lately.



That's the case I just took my 2600K out of.  They are like $50 or something and are white and black.  Great looking case for its price and simplicity.  I am going to put my 3rd cruncher in it.  Do a little white and black themed build.


----------



## Norton (Sep 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is part of my farm, this is my 2600K in it's new MSI Ravager case
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120916/photo.jpg



Sweet looking case! 

My new build is going in the Fractal Define R4 when I get the cpu and psu 

You can get the Source 210's (non-elite) for about $30 w/free shipping every other month or so- great cases for the $$$


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2012)

Norton said:


> Sweet looking case!
> 
> My new build is going in the Fractal Define R4 when I get the cpu and psu
> 
> You can get the Source 210's (non-elite) for about $30 w/free shipping every other month or so- great cases for the $$$



Yeah rather that over a rosewill cheap $20 case.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2012)

Chicken Patty said:


> This is part of my farm, this is my 2600K in it's new MSI Ravager case
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/120916/photo.jpg


That looks great!

It might just be me, but it looks like your GPU is sagging a lot...


Chicken Patty said:


> Ever looked into the NZXT Source 210 Elite?  Great case for the price, simple mid tower but looks pretty good and bella cheap.



I have one and it's amazing.  Roomy, has great options for cooling (even if it only comes with one fan, there are spots for a total of six) and the cable management is pretty good.  And it just looks pretty nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 17, 2012)

Peeps at the "Your PC ATM" thread said the same but it's not.  Just the way it looks in the pictures.

...and the 210 Elite I love!


----------



## popswala (Sep 21, 2012)

Here's a pic of the x3 720 moved to another room all set up. I bet someone can see something familiar in these lol.







Here's another rig on the horizon hopefully soon.






And why not. Here's a pic of where the magic happens. My so called "man cave".
and yea those totes are full of pc parts. I have 4 totes full. so anyone needing anything just hit me up and I can see what I got in stock lol. I know I have a ton of ide cables and some power cables. Not sure how many power cables I need for myself though or how many I got total. Also theres more in the closet just to the right of the pic thats not in there of course lol.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 20, 2012)

Now that my old gaming desktop has been decommissioned, I have decided to put it to a good use. His name now is Mr. Crunchy. I always knew that TPU did crunching, but I just never got around to doing it. Personally I think [H]@RD5TUFF inspired me to do it, knowing how much getting more crunchers means to him. Also, All I see everywhere, is cancer, and death from it. My Aunt was diagnosed with breast cancer a couple months ago, and through skype calls with her, i've seen her pain and difficulty. I just makes me think, what can I do to help?




Nice and cool under my desk.




Being built. Ignore the wires crossing everywhere.. And the PSU wasn't even wired up yet.... That had my old GPU in the, the 6970.




The so called "man cave".


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2012)

That's an awesome setup you have! 
Check out Ion's WCG Essentials thread in my signature--it should get you started.  If you have questions, just post in the the WCG/BOINC thread and we'll get you set up nice and quick!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 20, 2012)

Also, you could sell that GTX570 in Mr. Crunchie and replace it with alot less expensive HD7770 which would yeild alot better crunching/folding results. Alittle run down of video card performance with GPGPU- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Welcome to team TPU


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 20, 2012)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Also, you could sell that GTX570 in Mr. Crunchie and replace it with alot less expensive HD7770 which would yeild alot better crunching/folding results. Alittle run down of video card performance with GPGPU- http://img.techpowerup.org/121016/gpuwcg054.jpg
> 
> 
> Welcome to team TPU


Thats really weird! I'm actually going to keep this system as is, because, it just happens to be so, that the computer I am building for my mother, will have a 7770 or similar. Since she does not use it heavily, I can have it crunching.
So why do ATI cards get better results?


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 20, 2012)

The computer I am building for my mum at christmas. I will be running it CPU crunching as much as possible, and GPU crunching in the screensaver/idle.

Intel Core i5-3570 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
Corsair Vengeance 8GB
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
PowerColor Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1GB Video Card
Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80 PLUS Gold Certified ATX12V / EPS12V Power Supply  
LG GH24NS90 DVD/CD Writer
BitFenix Prodigy Mini-ITX Case White
Corsair Hydro Series H40 CPU Cooler 
Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI Mini ITX Motherboard
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit with SP1 OEM


----------



## Norton (Oct 20, 2012)

Nice setup 

As far as Radeon cards performing better with WCG gpu crunching- it's likely that the wu is structured to take advantage of the Radeon architecture better than it is for Geforce architecture. 

On a side note- Geforce cards do much better with Folding@Home projects than Radeon cards and likely for a similar reason.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 21, 2012)

dedicated crunsher A6 3570k @3325MHz


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Oct 21, 2012)

da_vid said:


> dedicated crunsher A6 3570k @3325MHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121021/DSC_0413.jpg


Corsair Water cooling. Nuff said. Thats dedicated alright.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2012)

da_vid said:


> dedicated crunsher A6 3570k @3325MHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121021/DSC_0413.jpg



That's a really attractive setup!

What are the full specs?

Let us know the PPD after a few days!


----------



## da_vid (Oct 22, 2012)

A6 3570k @ 3323MHz vcore 1,41 ASUS F1A55-m lx plus r2.0 HD 5670@825 ,4GB 1600 kingston kvr,coolermaster elite 460 watt,500GB wd corsair h60 antec 900


----------



## Sadasius (Oct 22, 2012)

Just built a new one this Saturday. Very clean white build with watercooling. Specs are in my profile. Only had one computer contributing for awhile. Just added 2 more to the mix for team TPU. 





The funny part was waking up this morning wondering why the new computer was so responsive considering it was supposed to be crunching away all night. I looked at the preferences and noticed a blunder....The CPU was set for 1% usage!?   FML


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Sadasius said:


> Just built a new one this Saturday. Very clean white build with watercooling. Specs are in my profile. Only had one computer contributing for awhile. Just added 2 more to the mix for team TPU.
> 
> [url]http://s6.postimage.org/yuv4lij59/2012_10_20_17_01_32.jpg[/url]
> 
> The funny part was waking up this morning wondering why the new computer was so responsive considering it was supposed to be crunching away all night. I looked at the preferences and noticed a blunder....The CPU was set for 1% usage!?   FML



That's great that you've added more! 

Oops, 1% isn't quite right--I'm glad you got it fixed!  That i7 should be sweet..the HD5850 too!

What else do you have running?


----------



## Sadasius (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> What else do you have running?



A dual core (E5400) from work which is what was running all this time doing work and just added a Q6600 (GPU is only a 9800GT)and this new recent to team TPU. Going upgrade GPU's soon.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Sadasius said:


> A dual core (E5400) from work which is what was running all this time doing work and just added a Q6600 (GPU is only a 9800GT)and this new recent to team TPU. Going upgrade GPU's soon.



An E5400 is still a solid setup--I have four dual cores (E7400, X2 5200+, T9600, T4200) going in addition to my i7s and they each pull ~1k PPD.

But, at least for now, GPUs are really where it's at--if youc an get some cards for those systems it will be phenomenal


----------



## Sadasius (Oct 22, 2012)

What cards are the one's to look out for? Which are best?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Sadasius said:


> What cards are the one's to look out for? Which are best?



ATI cards seem to be doing better right now (and they don't slow down the system as much).  The HD7770 and HD7850 seem to be the best PPD/$ right now--but if those are too price, the HD6670 is still a reasonably good card


----------



## Sadasius (Oct 22, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> ATI cards seem to be doing better right now (and they don't slow down the system as much).  The HD7770 and HD7850 seem to be the best PPD/$ right now--but if those are too price, the HD6670 is still a reasonably good card



Good to know. I have room to throw in 4 cards in Crossfire in this new build. The HD7770 seem to be cheap enough. Do they run hot? I do not think anyone makes waterblocks for these.


----------



## Norton (Oct 22, 2012)

Sadasius said:


> What cards are the one's to look out for? Which are best?



best cards are 7970's but Ion is right 7850/7770 is the best value atm with a 7870 falling somewhere in between 

And the cards should run fairly cool- 7770's max out @85watts iirc


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

Sadasius said:


> Good to know. I have room to throw in 4 cards in Crossfire in this new build. The HD7770 seem to be cheap enough. Do they run hot? I do not think anyone makes waterblocks for these.



Nah, they have a very low power draw and correspondingly low heat output/temperatures


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Oct 22, 2012)

On my 7850 I was hitting 49c last night running 2 wu's at a time and the fan was at 30%.


----------



## Sadasius (Oct 22, 2012)

I remember using the resistors to trick my 3870X2 into folding on both GPU's. lol  

The 7970's look pretty cool. 2 of those should boost the system some plus I can get waterblocks for those too.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 22, 2012)

@Sadasius 7770 crossfire hit 37-39c


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 22, 2012)

da_vid said:


> @Sadasius 7770 crossfire hit 37-39c



That's awesome.  My GTX460s are doing ~55C, but that's with the fan as slow as it will go in a warm room


----------



## da_vid (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm running the fan at 10%  with good air flow in the case

6x120mm room temp 20c

the A6 doing great @3325MHz hit only 52c

sadly no full waterblock for this card.


----------



## da_vid (Oct 27, 2012)

Here my other dedicated cruncher Q9550, 2x7770


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 28, 2012)

da_vid said:


> Here my other dedicated cruncher Q9550, 2x7770
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121027/DSC_0414.jpg



Beautiful! 

Between these and the two FX-8 rigs, how many systems will you have going?


----------



## da_vid (Oct 28, 2012)

Two (Q9550 and A6 3670k) + 2 fx8150 almost ready to crunch ,still waiting for parts (hdd,Rams)
the missing part are somewhere in montreal (ups warehouse )probably monday it will be deliver to my home


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 2, 2012)

A couple pictures of where I stand ATM:




On the left is an i7 860 @ 3.5GHz powering two GTX460s, on the right is an i7-920 @ 3.83GHz running an ATI X1300 (soon to be HD7770).  Getting ~18k PPD from the i7-860 and ~4.5k from the i7-920.





My "laptop farm"--a C2D 2.8GHz and a PentDC 2GHz.  About 2k PPD between them.





i7-2700k @ 4.4GHz with 2 GTX470s.  ~33k PPD or so.

Not pictured is my laptop, an i7-3612QM that does just shy of 4k PPD


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 3, 2012)

My two gpu crunchers nestled up to one another.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 3, 2012)

popswala said:


>



Hey Pops - that's a pretty cool looking techbench you got there over on the right!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2012)

After viewing this thread you guys have made me want to put building my motor more on hold after the head cam gears are done. so i can build me some crunchers again.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> After viewing this thread you guys have made me want to put building my motor more on hold after the head cam gears are done. so i can build me some crunchers again.



Woah!  It's Tim!  Welcome back to TPU bud!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Woah!  It's Tim!  Welcome back to TPU bud!



Thanks for the welcome back  

I'm hoping to climb up the ranks again and help move the team up the ranks.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Thanks for the welcome back
> 
> I'm hoping to climb up the ranks again and help move the team up the ranks.



That would be great!  What are you running ATM?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That would be great!  What are you running ATM?



right now i just have my lappy which you see in the specs.

I also am folding on a 8600GT OC that was donated a couple years ago for folding(its EUE a lot anymore) paired on a Dual core pentium @3ghz cooled with a H50

Not much but I go back to work monday after being off for (will be 5 days) next weeks check will pay whats left of the bills and the next 3 for the month are free besides gas for my car(which gets a whole 15mpg on 93octang  ) and have to do something for mine and my girls anniversary. 

but point is i am browsing newegg,tiger direct and the FS forum planning my build out. I hope by December i will have some decent points.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 3, 2012)

p_o_s_pc said:


> right now i just have my lappy which you see in the specs.
> 
> I also am folding on a 8600GT OC that was donated a couple years ago for folding(its EUE a lot anymore) paired on a Dual core pentium @3ghz cooled with a H50
> 
> ...



That would be great!  I might be looking to sell my i7-860 system (see Peenemunde in my System Specs) later on--it's a very solid system (i7 860 @ 3.5GHz, 2xGTX460, Maximus III Gene, 8GB RAM, 650w modular Antec PSU)--PM me if you're interested and we can discuss pricing 
What are you looking to build as a new system?

That must be quite the car p)--I don't have one with me at university, but I can get 40MPG on my Dad's Pontiac Vibe and close to 70 on my Mom's Prius.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 3, 2012)

My car is a 02 Caviler LS Sport with a bored and camed ecotec,has a built auto trans,full 2.5inch exhaust, LSJ manifold, Ported intake manifold, parts of the ignition system from a 05 cobalt, higher  flow injectors(from LSJ) and fuel rail,polly motor mounts,RK sport K member,stage 1 coil over all around,oversized from breaks, aggressive tuned also I have a head i'm building right now. 
car weights in at about 2100lbs and pushed enough torque that i broke the output shaft in my 1st trans which was rated at 205lb/ft 

i think i am forgetting somethings too but people are often surprised when they ride with me or get their doors blown off(the ricers) when they pull beside me and start reving with their fart cannons 



As for building the computer i'm looking at:
8 core FX
990FX board of somekind 
not sure on the GPU but they will be Nvidia 
Also the PSU will depend on which GPU(s) i pick.
Will prob get 4 or 8gb of Ripjaws or GEIL ram 
for HDD it will be a lappy drive i'm sure,maybe a Momentus XT if i can get another for a good price


----------



## om3n- (Nov 16, 2012)

Here's some of the machines I've been using @ home and work. Don't mind the one. It's in rough shape but my main workhorse so its on more often than being maintained.. lol

There isn't much to show with the couple on servers. Virtualized environments HP/EMC in a couple racks. Missing 5 laptops in that. Will be adding another of the dell i7's soon.

http://imageshack.us/g/1/9870340/

Don't have many punching with a GPU yet. Last time I put in any serious crunching time GPU units for nvidea were flaky at best.

Edit: Those 2 loose servers are in the basement. Haven't got the sqlbox installed yet and still have the other 2 1u to get ready work, family and health issues have kept my time lately.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

That's a very solid setup you have! 
But please, please, please clean the dust out of that rig with the GPU!


----------



## om3n- (Nov 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's a very solid setup you have!
> But please, please, please clean the dust out of that rig with the GPU!



It's hard when it's never offline


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2012)

om3n- said:


> It's hard when it's never offline



Ehh, I've found that just blowing hard at the HSF can help.  But I'd say that's enough dust it's definitely worth taking it down for 15 minutes to clean 

But I'm familiar with the "never offline" thing 




35 days and counting, no plans to shut it down any time soon


----------



## om3n- (Nov 16, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Ehh, I've found that just blowing hard at the HSF can help.  But I'd say that's enough dust it's definitely worth taking it down for 15 minutes to clean
> 
> But I'm familiar with the "never offline" thing
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121115/uptime.png
> 35 days and counting, no plans to shut it down any time soon



Haha right on! You should have seen it before I cleaned it a couple months ago when I moved into a new house.  Could peel it off in a couple spots!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2012)

My HP farm:




2x Celeron Dual Core 2.4GHz + 1x C2D 2.83GHz

I have another one of the Celeron ones that I'm going to try and set up tomorrow.


----------



## KieX (Nov 20, 2012)

So, took a gamble on some X5650's (ES Chips) that were 20% off RPP. And it turns out that they're good to go  Also took the opportunity of shutting down the rig to change the cooling setup. Managed to mount the H100 on a reversed HDD cage 

Gonna leave it stock and go sleep for now.. but can't wait to see what this can do.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 20, 2012)

KieX said:


> So, took a gamble on some X5650's (ES Chips) that were 20% off RPP. And it turns out that they're good to go  Also took the opportunity of shutting down the rig to change the cooling setup. Managed to mount the H100 on a reversed HDD cage
> 
> Gonna leave it stock and go sleep for now.. but can't wait to see what this can do.
> 
> ...



Nice another sexy picture of a fine beauty, hehe.  Very nice work there


----------



## Delta6326 (Nov 20, 2012)

KieX said:


> So, took a gamble on some X5650's (ES Chips) that were 20% off RPP. And it turns out that they're good to go  Also took the opportunity of shutting down the rig to change the cooling setup. Managed to mount the H100 on a reversed HDD cage
> 
> Gonna leave it stock and go sleep for now.. but can't wait to see what this can do.
> 
> ...



Awesome! You need to tell us your temps I want to know the difference from the H100i and H100 in cooling.


----------



## KieX (Nov 20, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> Awesome! You need to tell us your temps I want to know the difference from the H100i and H100 in cooling.



It's hard to say on this board. CPU-0 (with H100) is normally hotter than CPU-1 because of the nearby mosfets. Once I get more meaningful results I'll PM ya.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 20, 2012)

I will have a gtx465 crunching for the team soon, I got the pm that it was shipped today,I'm trying to get another gtx460 for crunching on also. I decided to put the case on hold for another week to build up my crunching power more. Then after I have 3 gpus I will get a case and stronger psu for them. 
I also added a a6 apu that is crunching on all cores 100% and on the onboard gpu(takes about 30min to do a task,but faster then about 2hr on cpu only)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

KieX said:


> So, took a gamble on some X5650's (ES Chips) that were 20% off RPP. And it turns out that they're good to go  Also took the opportunity of shutting down the rig to change the cooling setup. Managed to mount the H100 on a reversed HDD cage
> 
> Gonna leave it stock and go sleep for now.. but can't wait to see what this can do.
> 
> ...



Bro, that's a heck of a nice (beautiful actually) build you got there Dan.  Super awesome!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 20, 2012)

KieX said:


> So, took a gamble on some X5650's (ES Chips) that were 20% off RPP. And it turns out that they're good to go  Also took the opportunity of shutting down the rig to change the cooling setup. Managed to mount the H100 on a reversed HDD cage
> 
> Gonna leave it stock and go sleep for now.. but can't wait to see what this can do.
> 
> ...



 Whoa my friend, I don't know where you got them chips, however the "Intel Confidential" refers to being a test sample processor! Who ever sold them to you should not have! Hopefully Intel does not find out where them chips went to, otherwise they can confiscate them from you brother.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Whoa my friend, I don't know where you got them chips, however the "Intel Confidential" refers to being a test sample processor! Who ever sold them to you should not have! Hopefully Intel does not find out where them chips went to, otherwise they can confiscate them from you brother.



Can I just say I work for Intel?


----------



## KieX (Nov 20, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Whoa my friend, I don't know where you got them chips, however the "Intel Confidential" refers to being a test sample processor! Who ever sold them to you should not have! Hopefully Intel does not find out where them chips went to, otherwise they can confiscate them from you brother.



I'm aware of the caveats associated with them. One of the last pairs I had failed on me and of course no warranty.. it's a risk always.



Chicken Patty said:


> Can I just say I work for Intel?



Nope


----------



## HammerON (Nov 20, 2012)

KieX said:


> So, took a gamble on some X5650's (ES Chips) that were 20% off RPP. And it turns out that they're good to go  Also took the opportunity of shutting down the rig to change the cooling setup. Managed to mount the H100 on a reversed HDD cage
> 
> Gonna leave it stock and go sleep for now.. but can't wait to see what this can do.
> 
> ...



Beautiful looking rig (and a beast) KieX


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 20, 2012)

KieX said:


> Nope



i haz a sad


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

KieX said:


> So, took a gamble on some X5650's (ES Chips) that were 20% off RPP. And it turns out that they're good to go  Also took the opportunity of shutting down the rig to change the cooling setup. Managed to mount the H100 on a reversed HDD cage
> 
> Gonna leave it stock and go sleep for now.. but can't wait to see what this can do.
> 
> ...



That's an awesome setup you have there! 

If you aren't crunching on the CPUs (you aren't, right?) then what's the point of the faster chips?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Nov 20, 2012)

KieX said:


> It's hard to say on this board. CPU-0 (with H100) is normally hotter than CPU-1 because of the nearby mosfets. Once I get more meaningful results I'll PM ya.



Just a little heads up KieX, Cpu-0 on the board is actually cpu-1 in cpu-z or e-leet and cpu-1 on the board is cpu-0 in cpu-z or e-leet.  It's the same in the bios too, not sure why they're mixed up though.  It's confused a lot of people though, the cpu closest to the i/o shield is the hottest one.  IIRC, there was a topic over at [H] on it.  One of the guys couldn't figure out why one cpu was hotter than the other.  So he started swapping them around and only running one cpu at a time and disabling the other.  Both cpu's ran the same temps in each of the sockets, but the rear socket closest to the i/o shield was the hottest by 5 degrees C.


----------



## KieX (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> That's an awesome setup you have there!
> 
> If you aren't crunching on the CPUs (you aren't, right?) then what's the point of the faster chips?



I am crunching on the CPU's as well (20GPU+ 4CPU). GPU WU times come down with higher CPU speed too, plus GPU WU may not be around forever either.

But my main reason was just down to stability. One of my old pair was broken (dead IMC) and every now and then they'd play up. These were too cheap not to take the risk.



F150_Raptor said:


> Just a little heads up KieX, Cpu-0 on the board is actually cpu-1 in cpu-z or e-leet and cpu-1 on the board is cpu-0 in cpu-z or e-leet.  It's the same in the bios too, not sure why they're mixed up though.  It's confused a lot of people though, the cpu closest to the i/o shield is the hottest one.  IIRC, there was a topic over at [H] on it.  One of the guys couldn't figure out why one cpu was hotter than the other.  So he started swapping them around and only running one cpu at a time and disabling the other.  Both cpu's ran the same temps in each of the sockets, but the rear socket closest to the i/o shield was the hottest by 5 degrees C.



Ah. Thanks for the tip, will go read up a little. I honestly thought they followed the same numbers as the PCB so guess I may check that for the other stuff like CoreTemp.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 20, 2012)

Ahh, awesome 

How much faster has this made the GPU WUs?

And what's that blue wire running from the outside of the case to the inside at the top?


----------



## KieX (Nov 20, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Ahh, awesome
> 
> How much faster has this made the GPU WUs?
> 
> And what's that blue wire running from the outside of the case to the inside at the top?



From 11min avg to about 9min average going from 2.2GHz to 3.0GHz

(all out of GPU WU now though)

EDIT: The blue wire is the USB3 cable for the top panel of the Xigmatek Elysium. Really odd design choice.


----------



## catnipkiller (Nov 21, 2012)

My crunching rig!
AMD 3xcore @ 2.8ghz stock+7770


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2012)

That's a very solid setup 

Now just to get the GPU WUs going again


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 21, 2012)

KieX said:


> I'm aware of the caveats associated with them. One of the last pairs I had failed on me and of course no warranty.. it's a risk always.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope





[Ion] said:


> That's a very solid setup
> 
> Now just to get the GPU WUs going again



Luckily I'm still going on some, hopefully they'll last the rest of the Challenge.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 21, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> My crunching rig!
> AMD 3xcore @ 2.8ghz stock+7770
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121121/IMG359.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121121/IMG360.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121121/IMG363.jpg



Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 22, 2012)

Well here is a shot of my 3 Linux crunchers and one of the Windows crunchers. The Silver rig is now shut down. Oh and they live in my closet in my bedroom. LOL


----------



## Radical_Edward (Nov 22, 2012)

I know that sliver case.  Glad it got put to use.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah I went ahead and tried it out with a MATX board and see how well the ventilation was LOL. I dismantled it tonight as I need some of the parts from that rig for another build. But I may put that case to use for another build I am brain storming as it may just fit the build for the time period this build is aimed for. LOL


----------



## Norton (Nov 22, 2012)

Radical_Edward said:


> I know that sliver case.  Glad it got put to use.



and I know that Yellow one on the bottom right of the pic


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> and I know that Yellow one on the bottom right of the pic



I was holding out and waiting to see if you would notice it down there. LOL


----------



## t_ski (Nov 22, 2012)

catnipkiller said:


> My crunching rig!
> AMD 3xcore @ 2.8ghz stock+7770
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121121/IMG359.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121121/IMG360.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/121121/IMG363.jpg



Did you buy that CU new or used?  I have one of those and a Vapor-X.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, I've changed some things up and I now have power plugs for up to 5 more systems and space on my switch for three.  So expect to see some new additions soon


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 25, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I've changed some things up and I now have power plugs for up to 5 more systems and space on my switch for three.  So expect to see some new additions soon



What is housing going to do to you when they find a full blown computer lab in your dorm room?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> What is housing going to do to you when they find a full blown computer lab in your dorm room?



Well, I got back from break to find that they had turned off all of my switch cords (surprise surprise).  But they apparently didn't notice the HPs and left them on (although they did run out of work because they lost internet access.  The HPs are great though--they're small and nearly silent.  My parents are the bigger issue--they've said no more systems.  But I'm supposed to be selling the C2D tomorrow, which would be able to fund the purchase of 7(!) more HPs--and, because they stack, that wouldn't take up any more space 

I don't think the university cares--there's nothing against having over a dozen systems


----------



## t_ski (Nov 25, 2012)

[Ion] let me know if you need another chip to upgrade one of those rigs.  I got a Core 2 Duo 6300 in a trade recently.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2012)

t_ski said:


> [Ion] let me know if you need another chip to upgrade one of those rigs.  I got a Core 2 Duo 6300 in a trade recently.



Actually, the Celerons in them are going to be faster.  Yes, it has very little L2, but it's 2.4GHz vs 1.86.  And I actually have a few newer chips--a Wolfdale Pentium DC and a Wolfdale C2D--I just haven't had the time to install/test then.

But thank you for the offer


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

Foreground is an E8400, background is my 6 HPs.  5 are Celeron Dual Cores @ 2.4, one is a C2D E8300 @ 2.83.  The mes on the top is an Atom.
I got a new switchcord, so I now have electrical plugs for another half-dozen systems--it's just making space and getting them an internet connection (the switch on the ground there is completely used up)


----------



## t_ski (Dec 7, 2012)

[Ion] said:


> it's just making space and getting them an internet connection (the switch on the ground there is completely used up)



Let me know if you need a switch.  I have some 4 & 5 port 10/100 hubs and switches.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 7, 2012)

t_ski said:


> Let me know if you need a switch.  I have some 4 & 5 port 10/100 hubs and switches.



Thank you.  I'm almost certain I can get one locally--I've sourced my router and both switches like this.  I just need to remember to pick one up next week when I have the opportunity


----------



## HammerON (Dec 14, 2012)

My current farm:


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 14, 2012)

A great collection of hardware indeed!


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 4, 2013)

My "home farm":




Generic tower is an E2180, CM tower is an X2 5400+, Dell uSFF is an E4400, CM Elite is an i3-2100 + HD7950, NZXT Source is an i7-920 + 3xHD7770, laptop is an i7-3612QM, Atom is in the bottom of the printer stand


----------



## HammerON (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## NHKS (Jan 5, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> My "home farm":
> http://i.imgur.com/v7fKA.jpg
> Generic tower is an E2180, CM tower is an X2 5400+, Dell uSFF is an E4400, *CM Elite is an i3-2100 + HD7950*, NZXT Source is an i7-920 + 3xHD7770, laptop is an i7-3612QM, Atom is in the bottom of the printer stand



thats some diverse set of h'ware you got there!
here comes my obvious question - how are the temps on the card/cpu/hdd with the Elite 120? and do you use the PSU with intake facing up or down? also, I guess I can assume that your room ambient(with other PCs in the vicinity) is similar to what is generally prevalent in my city!? 




HammerON said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130105/IMG_5147.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130105/IMG_5157.jpg



 unique sight to see 3x 7770s in a rig and ppl unaware of crunching might find that perplexing... I see that you have transferred the rig from open bench to C70.. looks great anywhere though! but the fan location on the card could be somewhat detrimental for the cooling of lowest card?


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 6, 2013)

NHKS said:


> thats some diverse set of h'ware you got there!
> here comes my obvious question - how are the temps on the card/cpu/hdd with the Elite 120? and do you use the PSU with intake facing up or down? also, I guess I can assume that your room ambient(with other PCs in the vicinity) is similar to what is generally prevalent in my city!?


Ambient temperature in here is probably mid-70s, but I wouldn't swear on it.  Certainly no less than 68 and no more than 80.  The CPU runs in the mid-60s (C), the Caviar 320GB at about 32C, and the HD7950 in the mid-50s C.


NHKS said:


> unique sight to see 3x 7770s in a rig and ppl unaware of crunching might find that perplexing... I see that you have transferred the rig from open bench to C70.. looks great anywhere though! but the fan location on the card could be somewhat detrimental for the cooling of lowest card?


My 3xHD7770 rig is the best one I have for sheer PPD.  No estimate of power usage, but I do know that it can heat the room up in a hurry.  WCG is actually easy enough on the GPUs that even with no fan blowing on mine (not actually true, the hot exhaust from the radiator blows on them) they still run nice & cool.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 6, 2013)

NHKS said:


> thats some diverse set of h'ware you got there!
> here comes my obvious question - how are the temps on the card/cpu/hdd with the Elite 120? and do you use the PSU with intake facing up or down? also, I guess I can assume that your room ambient(with other PCs in the vicinity) is similar to what is generally prevalent in my city!?
> 
> 
> ...



The top card is inabout 46 degrees, middle card is 57 degrees and the bottom card is 56 degrees (C). So temps are pretty good. Actually a lot better than when they were on the techstation.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 6, 2013)

I got to say it's a total game changer using video cards to crunch. I see a lot of farms dropping the number of CPU's to add more GPU's. I'm crunching with 23 PC's, and I can't touch a piece of pie..


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 8, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> I got to say it's a total game changer using video cards to crunch. I see a lot of farms dropping the number of CPU's to add more GPU's. I'm crunching with 23 PC's, and I can't touch a piece of pie..



I'm a big fan of a balanced approach, but the GPUs are hard to resist.  The HD7950 system and HD7770 system are just two of the 15 systems I have going, but they do the vast majority of my daily output (for better or worse)


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jan 9, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> I got to say it's a total game changer using video cards to crunch. I see a lot of farms dropping the number of CPU's to add more GPU's. I'm crunching with 23 PC's, and I can't touch a piece of pie..



But if/when those gpu units run dry it will back to the old game of more cpu cores. Which I have a few backup rigs just waiting.


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 9, 2013)

Might as well post what I have:




On the very right is a HP DC5800 with a Celeron Dual Core E1600.  On the red box at the right is an AMD X2 4200+ running a 9600GSO (folding).  In that box is my Atom system--you can just barely see it.  In the red box on the left is a C2D T9600 and a PentDC T4200.  On top of that box is a C2D E6400 running an 8800GTS and 9600GSO (folding).  On the very right are two HP DC5800s, each with a C2D E*8*400.  You can barely see the corner of my Thinkpad E430, with an i7-3612QM.





In the very back corner is my Xeon DP system--two E5420s and a Radeon HD7930.  Just in front of it (still on the windowsill, caseless) is an i7-860 running a Radeon HD7950.  In the white midtower case is a Core i7 2700k running two Geforce GTX470s.  In the black midtower case is an i7-920 running three Radeon HD7770s.  In the black ITX case is an i3-3100 running a Radeon HD7850.


----------



## oldDirty (Feb 9, 2013)

hihi Ion, your boxes remember me on last year, when i saw many ginnimtiB< Boxes on special mining forums. 
---
Ex Systems;
Pic1
Q6600, Asus Maximus X38, 2x 5850
Pic2
Q6600, Asus Maximus x38, GTX460
Pic3
960BE, MSI FXA890GD80, 4x HD5850
Pic4
1090T, MSI FXA890GD80, HD5870+ HD5850 CFired
Pic5
Q9450, Gigabyte P45, HD5770

only small sample of my hardware changes.


----------



## xvi (Feb 20, 2013)

oldDirty said:


> hihi Ion, your boxes remember me on last year, when i saw many ginnimtiB< Boxes on special mining forums.
> ---
> Ex Systems;
> Pic1
> ...



Did you buy all those 5000 series cards at once? Recently? Strictly for crunching, a 7770 gives considerably more work for the same price and less wattage.


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 3, 2013)

My farm:

Blueline. specs in sig.





Octanux (sig) + Sandy Bridged 3rd Take (system specs):





Phenomenal (sig) and the upgrade that I haven't installed in the CCTVDVR yet (Sempron 145 + HD6450 @800/800):





Cruncher-01, P G620 + HD6570 @ 900/800





Foundation for Cruncher-02:. This will house a 1090T. A 1055T is also comming along with an X4 620.





I have to come up with something about all that space they're using. Maybe some kind of blade server case? Has anyone done something like that?


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2013)

It's awesome to see how much you've added--keep up the awesome!


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2013)

I know it's weak sauce but it's all I have (and I posted this pic in the _Your PC ATM_ thread already) 






On the right is the 3570k w/ a 7850 OC and on the left is my 2600k w/ 2 7970s

The 3570k/7850 will be gone by monday  but hopefully I will get to build a system of my own soon to add to crunching


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2013)

Weak?  That's still quite the collection--you're doing well 
The dual-HD7970 I'm renting from KieX does a great job


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Weak?  That's still quite the collection--you're doing well
> The dual-HD7970 I'm renting from KieX does a great job



Well, it's not as grand as a lot of your guys' farms (read: [Ion]'s collection), and it's only for this weekend, which makes me sad 

I'd love a few more additions, but those aren't in the foreseeable future (unfortunately)

Hopefully soon


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 3, 2013)

manofthem said:


> Well, it's not as grand as a lot of your guys' farms (read: [Ion]'s collection), and it's only for this weekend, which makes me sad
> 
> I'd love a few more additions, but those aren't in the foreseeable future (unfortunately)
> 
> Hopefully soon



You never know--we have a six-core i7 and three HD7770s up for grabs in a week


----------



## manofthem (Mar 3, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> You never know--we have a six-core i7 and three HD7770s up for grabs in a week



Haha, I'd love that  

It would be a great start to an addition to a farm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2013)

Gotta get some pics of my setup now that they are all running


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 3, 2013)

The specs
1. Tt case (white) AMD 8150 @4ghz, CPU WC'ed, Asus GTX460 DirectCU ,Tt 600w
2. CM XB (black) I7 3770k @ 4ghz,CPU WC'ed,2xHIS 5770 @950mhz core each, Gigabyte 7770 @ 1050mhz core, Antec 650w
3. OEM HP case, AMD AII X2 220 @3.8ghz,Rocketfish 92mm HSF(quiet and keeps it cool for decent price) Delta 350w PSU 

they all have atleast 1 HDD, the XB has 3 HDDs and 1 SSD. And of course they all have ram I just don't remember exact specs of each anymore, Only know what matters most(CPU and GPUs)


----------



## Steve Kosh (Mar 3, 2013)

Not really a farm, but this is the main (and only) computer that I use to game and crunch. I also have a laptop, but rarely game on it. Mostly use it for livestreams, Youtube, and just browsing websites. I really would like to get a new case as the HAF 912 has lost it's "coolness" factor when I was first looking at building a computer. Then I just need a modular power supply and my cable management should be a lot better.

That's the album below of when I re-did my cable management when I still had the Crossfire 4770's (may sell those soon on here or Ebay, need to get my Paypal sorted out first). I'll post a picture below with the 7850 in there.

http://imgur.com/a/CpcEO#15


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 4, 2013)

p_o_s_pc said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130303/IMG_20130303_015839[1].jpg
> 
> The specs
> 1. Tt case (white) AMD 8150 @4ghz, CPU WC'ed, Asus GTX460 DirectCU ,Tt 600w
> ...


I recognize that HP case--IIRC they originally have a Pentium 3 or similar in them 

I'd imagine you could push that 3770k harder--I have mine at 4.0 on a stock cooler 


Steve Kosh said:


> Not really a farm, but this is the main (and only) computer that I use to game and crunch. I also have a laptop, but rarely game on it. Mostly use it for livestreams, Youtube, and just browsing websites. I really would like to get a new case as the HAF 912 has lost it's "coolness" factor when I was first looking at building a computer. Then I just need a modular power supply and my cable management should be a lot better.
> 
> That's the album below of when I re-did my cable management when I still had the Crossfire 4770's (may sell those soon on here or Ebay, need to get my Paypal sorted out first). I'll post a picture below with the 7850 in there.
> 
> ...


IMO the HAF912 is a cool case--if the Source 210s weren't so cheap, I'd probably pick up a couple


----------



## HammerON (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice crunching rigs folks
Keep the pics coming


----------



## oldDirty (Mar 17, 2013)

xvi said:


> Did you buy all those 5000 series cards at once? Recently? Strictly for crunching, a 7770 gives considerably more work for the same price and less wattage.


Not at once, 3 Different ebay auctions, lucky with the pair of MSI. Get them for 100bucks.
But the 7770 gets more workunits done, i'm not with this. The vliew5 architecture was very powerfull with the right task.
My current Sys


----------



## Nordic (Apr 2, 2013)

Insomnia, boredom, and crunching appears to be my new fixation.... led me to take pictures for this thread.

Rig in specs <---





My C2d 6300 in a case I started modding but stopped. It is running in the picture but my camera is too good to get a motion blur I was hoping for.





Phenom II 965BE. The rest of the rig is coming tomorrow.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 2, 2013)

Your main system is really clean!  What radiator is that--it's enormous! 

The E6300 system is a perfect example of ghetto-crunching--hey, it works though


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 2, 2013)

as soon as the i5 is back up, i can start my "farm"


----------



## Nordic (Apr 13, 2013)

Another late insomniac night, while tinkering I took some pics of my phenom rig.

It started out like this...





...but the top card ran too hot for my liking so I did this.





I reaallly like this xfx psu. I think I am going to move it into my main rig and put my cougar with the phenom.


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 18, 2013)

Current farm:


----------



## t_ski (Apr 18, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Current farm:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/a/img200/1535/img1097.JPG
> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/5554/img1098nl.jpg



Is that a plastic bag under the bottom GPU?


----------



## TRWOV (Apr 18, 2013)

It's the shrink wrap. As I'm going to sell it after HCC ends I didn't remove it completely, just enough to not obstruct the vents.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 22, 2013)

Since I finally have a new pocket point and shoot camera that's fairly decent (Canon ELPH 530 HS), I decided to take a few pics of my rigs and their poor cable management:

P4 630/ASRock 775Xfire-VSTA/GTS 450/GTX 470





2600K/ASRock Z68 Extreme4 Gen3/Gigabyte 7950 w/ XFX cooler/XFX 7950 w/ AC Accelero Xtreme 7970





X2 4400+ 939/ASUS A8N32-SLI/2x GTX 460 768MB





My daily driver (clunker) at work: Phenom X3 8550/ASRock AM2NF3-VSTA/Sapphire Radeon HD 3850 AGP





3770K/ASRock Z77 Pro4-M/GTX 465/GTX 660 Ti





Dell Dimension E520: Intel Xeon X3210/GTS 450


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Speaking of poor cable management...

My main rig with its facepalmy cable management. The case is also horrible; uses the old fashion "PSU at the top" design.







My [almost] dedicated cruncher. Already got a case for it, but am too lazy to turn it off for the procedure. <serious> I am not sure the case will fit this shelf. Thus I won't use a case until I prepare the space and proper cabling for the storage room where I plan on keeping it. i.e. until I am sure that a case won't make any problems </serious>


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2013)

Justin, do you want a faster CPU for that first system?  I think I have a Pentium D or Celeron Dual Core around here somewhere--maybe even a slow-ish Core 2 Duo.  That cable management is....something...but you do have an awful lot of rigs there 

Vinska, your crunchers look good!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 25, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Justin, do you want a faster CPU for that first system?  I think I have a Pentium D or Celeron Dual Core around here somewhere--maybe even a slow-ish Core 2 Duo.  That cable management is....something...but you do have an awful lot of rigs there
> 
> Vinska, your crunchers look good!



Sadly, it's a 925X chipset and the fastest/newest CPU it'll take is a P4 661 Cedar Mill. Otherwise, I would have at least a Pentium D in there. 

And those aren't even all my rigs lol. My dad has a 1045T and 2x GTX 460s at work, an 1100T and 2x 7770s at home, mom has my old FX-8150 and GT 440, and I have a 3770K/7970 and a C2E X6800 "server" that doesn't do DC work because it can barely cope with the Minecraft server it runs lol. I also have a Dimension 8300 and 2 ragged laptops that don't amount to 1K PPD.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Sadly, it's a 925X chipset and the fastest/newest CPU it'll take is a P4 661 Cedar Mill. Otherwise, I would have at least a Pentium D in there.
> 
> And those aren't even all my rigs lol. My dad has a 1045T and 2x GTX 460s at work, an 1100T and 2x 7770s at home, mom has my old FX-8150 and GT 440, and I have a 3770K/7970 and a C2E X6800 "server" that doesn't do DC work because it can barely cope with the Minecraft server it runs lol. I also have a Dimension 8300 and 2 ragged laptops that don't amount to 1K PPD.



Shame.  My personal rule is that I won't set up anything slower than a C2D--(Atom excepted because it's tiny)--I could theoretically set up as many Pentium D systems as I wanted at ~$10 each, but the heat and low output aren't worth it to me.

Do you want my AMD X2 to replace that Dimension 8300?  I also have two ragged laptops, but they get ~2k PPD between the pair, so it's better at least.

Cool that you have a Core 2 Extreme 

Does the folding/crunching on the GPUs impact usability at all for your parents?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 25, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Shame.  My personal rule is that I won't set up anything slower than a C2D--(Atom excepted because it's tiny)--I could theoretically set up as many Pentium D systems as I wanted at ~$10 each, but the heat and low output aren't worth it to me.
> 
> Do you want my AMD X2 to replace that Dimension 8300?  I also have two ragged laptops, but they get ~2k PPD between the pair, so it's better at least.
> 
> ...



I might consider it for the meantime at least. If anything, it could replace the Dimension and the laptops.

My mom's computer only crunches on the FX with 50% of cores, as running at 75% made the system "unbearably laggy" which I guess is due to the shared modules. My dad's home computer is rarely used (remoted into most of the time) and the 7770s aren't loaded down much since it's a problematic system, and his work computer runs an 790GX board so the 460s run headless and he uses the HD 3300 graphics which are conveniently unsupported by distributed computing so I don't have to fuss with them.


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 25, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I might consider it for the meantime at least. If anything, it could replace the Dimension and the laptops.
> 
> My mom's computer only crunches on the FX with 50% of cores, as running at 75% made the system "unbearably laggy" which I guess is due to the shared modules. My dad's home computer is rarely used (remoted into most of the time) and the 7770s aren't loaded down much since it's a problematic system, and his work computer runs an 790GX board so the 460s run headless and he uses the HD 3300 graphics which are conveniently unsupported by distributed computing so I don't have to fuss with them.



Well, just let me know, and it's yours (+ shipping).  I really need to get rid of some of this stuff--but IMO it isn't worth creating a sales system out of when I can set up an E8400 for just a little more.

It sounds like you have things all worked out there


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> My mom's computer only crunches on the FX with 50% of cores, as running at 75% made the system "unbearably laggy" which I guess is due to the shared modules.



Odd. I run it on 100% and never noticed any decrease in responsiveness on both FX-8120 and FX-8320.

I blame the scheduler. As Win7 is laggy with 'dozers and 'drivers overall. Especially on load.
(I am assuming that computer You speak of is running Win7)


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 27, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Odd. I run it on 100% and never noticed any decrease in responsiveness on both FX-8120 and FX-8320.
> 
> I blame the scheduler. As Win7 is laggy with 'dozers and 'drivers overall. Especially on load.
> (I am assuming that computer You speak of is running Win7)



Yeah, it's a Win7 machine. We originally tried 8 on it but QuickBooks Pro 2012 was incompatible to say the least. Intuit sucks.


----------



## TRWOV (May 13, 2013)

Took the steps to give my crunchers a more permanent installation:


----------



## Nordic (May 13, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Took the steps to give my crunchers a more permanent installation:



I want to do something like that one day. I just need a spot to put it.


----------



## TRWOV (May 13, 2013)

I was looking for something smaller and in fact I found the perfect shelf for this...but it costs x5 than the cheapo walmart one I got at the end. 

I had to cut down the tubes, it would be about 60cms higher if I didn't. It's surprisingly sturdy once loaded.


----------



## [Ion] (May 14, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Took the steps to give my crunchers a more permanent installation:
> 
> http://img812.imageshack.us/img812/5764/img0005kk.jpg



Clever!  I had a wood shelf I used for three of mine--then they took up less space and all got fresh air from the window


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 14, 2013)

Those plastic tube shelves really aren't bad. My parents have used them in their offices for well over a decade (not for putting computers on, of course).


----------



## TRWOV (May 21, 2013)

Latests addition: 1055t + GA-880GM-USB3. This board is godly, 250 FSB (3.5Ghz)


----------



## [Ion] (May 22, 2013)

That's a real fleet you're starting to have there! 

Quite a lot of power on one shelf!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 17, 2013)

So, after finally getting a connection in my storage room, my [almost] dedicated cruncher got a case today and moved to a new home!
'tis an old case. Very old. To give a better idea - it's back from the turn of the century, it still has one of those ancient Turbo leds [but no Turbo button LOL] and the computer which was housed in it before I ripped it out today was using an S3 graphics cards with ZOMD! 3D acceleration. 
I know, I know - I'm cheap. I know that without being told. 

That's how it looked after I jammed it into the case:






That's how the case looks from the front:





Right now, it lives like this. Yes, that's mold in the corner. And yes, that's a two-ethernet-cables-in-one hax.
There's an opening to a ventilation shaft right behind it. The PSU is directed to blow straight into it. We made a paper tube from a shoe box direct that hot air directly into the opening. We are going to improve the cooling tomorrow, as it's running a bit hot - 48°C there vs. 40°C when it was completely "naked" on my shelf w/ fans positioned around.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 18, 2013)

Creative!  It seems that 48c isn't really that hot--but I suppose it is an AMD CPU.  This is the FX8120, right?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Creative!  It seems that 48c isn't really that hot--but I suppose it is an AMD CPU.  This is the FX8120, right?



Yes, it's a FX-8120.
I ripped  the front panel off, so now the fan in the front (see the 1st photo) is no longer blocked. With that, I'm down to 44°C 

P.S. That computer was generating A LOT of EMI/RFI. Not that it's out of my room, I can again enjoy clean sound on my radio YAY!


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 18, 2013)

Definitely a resourceful solution!  And yes, computers do put off a good deal of EM radiation--hence why cases are useful 

I'm surprised that you've managed to get an OC on a 125w CPU on the stock cooler--not bad!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 18, 2013)

It must be cold down there. I had a friend who had trouble cooling his 2600k at stock with a hyper 212 evo. The computer was in an old case like that. He eventually cut a 120mm hole in the bottom front and put a fan there. Dropped his temps to what one of us would consider normal.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 18, 2013)

james888 said:


> It must be cold down there.



_Up there._  I live on the 5th floor [which is also the top floor]



[Ion] said:


> I'm surprised that you've managed to get an OC on a 125w CPU on the stock cooler--not bad!



Did some more minor[1] cooling tweaks after my previous post in this thread and it's down to a stable 42°C  There is still a lot of room for improvement. Especially since I've got virtually unlimited noise budget there AND a sweet-ass ventilation shaft at my disposal 

I should note that despite the chip is overclocked, it is undervoltaged quite a bit. On this voltage, I should be able to get at the very least 100MHz more. But I am too lazy to fetch a graphics card for it again to fiddle with the BIOS. Too bad I can't tweak BIOS setting remotely 

[1] cooling tweaks I call "minor" are the ones that can be readily done without bringing the system down.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 18, 2013)

Oops. I somehow got the idea that was a storage room/basement something or another.


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 19, 2013)

Vinska said:


> _Up there._  I live on the 5th floor [which is also the top floor]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that does help.  I suppose then you can "afford" to put a 8,000 RPM fan on it.  I assume you're still liable for power, even in the storage room?

And you run that system without even a video card in it??


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 19, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> And you run that system without even a video card in it??



1. Don't have a spare PCI-E card
2. extra power draw and heat
3. nothing to connect it to
4. absolutely no use for it other than fiddling with the BIOS


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 19, 2013)

Vinska said:


> 1. Don't have a spare PCI-E card
> 2. extra power draw and heat
> 3. nothing to connect it to
> 4. absolutely no use for it other than fiddling with the BIOS



Interesting.  I've usually found that with no GPU, many systems refuse to POST.

If you decide you want one, I can help work out something.  I have _plenty_ of GPUs floating around (seven G92 cards, a few GT520s, etc)


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 20, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Interesting.  I've usually found that with no GPU, many systems refuse to POST.



I set it to halt on "no errors" in the BIOS. Otherwise yes - it would halt on POST. (In all the BIOSes I've seen, the default is to ignore lack of a keyboard but halt on all other errors.)



[Ion] said:


> If you decide you want one, I can help work out something.  I have _plenty_ of GPUs floating around (seven G92 cards, a few GT520s, etc)



That would be swell, but I'll have to turn this offer down.
Here we have a PCI-E card shortage so bad, that if I'd get another one it'd be a [very short] matter of time 'til my pops would borrow it for some much more important use than to sit in that box for the sake of accessing BIOS. Which would leave me in the same situation again.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2013)

Vinska said:


> *Here we have a PCI-E card shortage* so bad, that if I'd get another one it'd be a [very short] matter of time 'til my pops would borrow it for some much more important use than to sit in that box for the sake of accessing BIOS. Which would leave me in the same situation again.



by "Here", do you mean within your household? Or, are talking about Lithuania?


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Arjai said:


> by "Here", do you mean within your household? Or, are talking about Lithuania?



Yeah, I should have been more clear.
Household. Though, "household" extends quite a lot outside the actual household in this case.


----------



## Arjai (Jun 20, 2013)

Vinska said:


> Yeah, I should have been more clear.
> Household. Though, "household" extends quite a lot outside the actual household in this case.



Whew! I was dreaming up some sort of global initiative to get Lithuania gaming with a GPU drive funded by the Canadian and Pakistani governments.


Thank God I don't have to do that!


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jun 20, 2013)

Arjai said:


> Whew! I was dreaming up some sort of global initiative to get Lithuania gaming with a GPU drive funded by the Canadian and Pakistani governments.
> 
> 
> Thank God I don't have to do that!



You gave me a Good Laugh™, Sir! 
I will make sure this gets incorporated into some larger comedy piece. I mean, this is pure comedy Gold! 

Cheers, mate!


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 23, 2013)

A terrible picture, but this is what I call my "OEM Farm":




On the left and right are HP DC6200s, each with 2 or 4GB DDR3 RAM and an i3 2100 running W7 Pro.  On top of the monitor is another i3-2100 HP DC6200.  Behind the monitor is a fourth i3 2100 and a Core 2 Quad-based Xeon X3330 (4 cores, 2.66GHz)

I have another i3 to get running when I have the time.  These systems come and go on a regular basis, as they constitute the bulk of my "sales systems" but in the mean time I put them to work.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 23, 2013)

My updated farm:

Blue one is the 1090T rig and Black one on the floor is the 1055t Linux rig:






Black one on right is Selene (Fx 8350) blue on the left is an empty case for now but no long. I have the parts I replaced from Selene that need a new home. 






970BE rig:


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 13, 2013)

Cruncher helping cruncher. My 1090t rig preparing drives for a possible new cruncher form the other side of the fence.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 14, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Cruncher helping cruncher. My 1090t rig preparing drives for a possible new cruncher form the other side of the fence.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130713/IMG_1613 (Large).jpg



Wait...what are you doing?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 14, 2013)

I was formatting drives for a possible inbound cruncher.


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I was formatting drives for a possible inbound cruncher.



Ahh, I don't usually do that in advance.  What are you setting up?


----------



## Norton (Jul 15, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Ahh, I don't usually do that in advance.  What are you setting up?



You'll see


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> You'll see


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 10, 2013)

I finally got around to taking pics of all my current crunchers. I am going to post pics and details about each. So here we go.

"Selene"
FX 8350 @ 4.4 GHZ
Gigabyte 990FXA-UD3
2x Hd 7850's
Win 7
Raidmax Vampire Case







"Phenom II x6"
1090t @ 3.6 ghz
Gigabyte 890XA-UD3
Xfx DD Hd 6850
Win Vista 
Chieftec Dragon Case







"Hobbit"
i7 920 @ 3.5 ghz
Evga X58 Sli3
Visiontek Hd 6850
Win 7
Raidmax Atlas Case







"Chewy2"
1055t @ 2.8 ghz
Asrock 870 Extreme 3 
Visiontek Hd 7770
Win 7
Raidmax Smilodon case (hate it, can't wait to replace it)







"Phenom II x4"
970 BE @ 3.5 ghz
Msi 790XT-G45
Asus DK Hd 4870
Win 7
Cheiftec Dragon Case







And my Linux rig that is awaiting me to replace the proc.  

Cpu none
Gigabyte MA790X-UD4P
BFG 8800 GTS
Ubuntu 13.04 w/ Cinanmon
My Original Chieftec Dragon case from around 2000/2001


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 11, 2013)

You really like those old-style Chieftec/Antec cases don't you?  The deal breaker for me is that they only have space for 80mm fans


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 11, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> You really like those old-style Chieftec/Antec cases don't you?  The deal breaker for me is that they only have space for 80mm fans



Actually I was looking at that and you can fit a 120 in the front and rear with some modifications. But I figured 2 x 80's would be better then 1x 120. I have to do some airflow calculations between them and see for sure. I can take a pic of a 120 mocked up in the rear if you like. And yes I really do like the cases. They have a ton of room. I also have a water cooled Koolance version too. My Vampire case does drawf them though.


----------



## Norton (Aug 11, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Actually I was looking at that and you can fit a 120 in the front and rear with some modifications. But I figured 2 x 80's would be better then 1x 120. I have to do some airflow calculations between them and see for sure. I can take a pic of a 120 mocked up in the rear if you like. And yes I really do like the cases. They have a ton of room. I also have a water cooled Koolance version too. My Vampire case does drawf them though.



   Rough calculation of 2x80mm vs 1x120mm (same design/rpm)- the 2x80mm fans are about 89% of the output of the 120mm. Those cases look to have room for 3x120 or 140mm fans to be cut into the floor but I'm not sure on how you would exhaust that increase in intake air?

   If temps aren't giving you trouble then it isn't really anything to worry about... dust accumulation shouldn't be too bad with the current setup


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 12, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Actually I was looking at that and you can fit a 120 in the front and rear with some modifications. But I figured 2 x 80's would be better then 1x 120. I have to do some airflow calculations between them and see for sure. I can take a pic of a 120 mocked up in the rear if you like. And yes I really do like the cases. They have a ton of room. I also have a water cooled Koolance version too. My Vampire case does drawf them though.



Even in the rear?  I wouldn't have suspected that the case is wide enough for that.  Is that a 92mm cooler?  For me, the inability to run a 120mm tower cooler or 120mm AIO cooler is a dealbreaker.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 13, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Even in the rear?  I wouldn't have suspected that the case is wide enough for that.  Is that a 92mm cooler?  For me, the inability to run a 120mm tower cooler or 120mm AIO cooler is a dealbreaker.



All 120mm towers. 1 Has a Xig Night hawk, 1 has a Hyper 212+ and the other has some other type of xig.  And a 120 will fit in the back with some minor modding. There are 2 rivet holes in the case where the i/o shield mounts and the hole are in perfect alignment for a 120 fan.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 13, 2013)

Dorks.  ;D


----------



## Norton (Aug 13, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> All 120mm towers. 1 Has a Xig Night hawk, 1 has a Hyper 212+ and the other has some *other type of xig*.  And a 120 will fit in the back with some minor modding. There are 2 rivet holes in the case where the i/o shield mounts and the hole are in perfect alignment for a 120 fan.



That's the original Xig Dark Knight. 

iirc I sent that one to you in one of our assorted deals over the past year 

@Arjai


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 13, 2013)

I have a CPU for that lonly rig mad shot


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 15, 2013)

Norton said:


> That's the original Xig Dark Knight.
> 
> iirc I sent that one to you in one of our assorted deals over the past year
> 
> @Arjai


I have been wondering what it was. I know it didn't have provisinos for 2 x fans, but I took care of that. 



Arjai said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130813/Capture017797.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/130813/Capture018285.jpg
> 
> Dorks.  ;D


What the hell? LOL 




brandonwh64 said:


> I have a CPU for that lonly rig mad shot


I am still considering it.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 15, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I am still considering it.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm back at school with the wonderful free electricity that it brings 

Thus, my farm is mostly set up again.  I have:
Three i3 2100s (gonna set up the fourth ASAP)
The OCed 3930k
OCed 2600k, 2700k, and 3770k
A C2Q Q6600
Two mobile i7s
The FX8350

Some awesome pictures, I know


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ion, I'll bet your college roommate just loves ya man. LOLOL


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 18, 2013)

He doesn't get here until the 20th 

Anyways, I gave him my i7-920 system in March, as he was still gaming on a Pentium Dual Core laptop with integrated graphics--he's pretty zen with it since I gave him a much nicer computer


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 18, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> He doesn't get here until the 20th
> 
> Anyways, I gave him my i7-920 system in March, as he was still gaming on a Pentium Dual Core laptop with integrated graphics--he's pretty zen with it since I gave him a much nicer computer



 well that was very awesome of ya man!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 28, 2013)

I got around to doing a change to one of my rigs today. I finally was able to retire the Smilodon case thanks to T-ski. Thanks again buddy. 

Went from this:







To this:












I am a very happy camper right now.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 28, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I got around to doing a change to one of my rigs today. I finally was able to retire the Smilodon case thanks to T-ski. Thanks again buddy.
> 
> Went from this:
> 
> ...



I think anyone who got rid of a Raidmax Smilodon would be happy. 

I got one in 2009 and quickly realized that I couldn't even fit a 9800 GT in there with the hard drive rack. The included fans also spin at like 2 RPM and are useless. I can't believe these cases are still on the market, and probably in the same box that says they are "Pentium 4 ready."


----------



## Norton (Sep 28, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I got around to doing a change to one of my rigs today. I finally was able to retire the Smilodon case thanks to T-ski. Thanks again buddy.
> 
> I am a very happy camper right now.



That old Iceberg case looks great...nice job!


----------



## xvi (Sep 28, 2013)

stinger608 said:


> Ion, I'll bet your college roommate just loves ya man. LOLOL



This won't be sarcasm come Winter.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 29, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I think anyone who got rid of a Raidmax Smilodon would be happy.
> 
> I got one in 2009 and quickly realized that I couldn't even fit a 9800 GT in there with the hard drive rack. The included fans also spin at like 2 RPM and are useless. I can't believe these cases are still on the market, and probably in the same box that says they are "Pentium 4 ready."



I have no ideal why I bought the thing in the first place. It is really cramped up. 



Norton said:


> That old Iceberg case looks great...nice job!


tell me about it. It came out better then I expected. I also changed out the top blue led Radimax fans with a couple red led Sickle flows I had and the front fan and red fans with some non led fans.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 30, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I got around to doing a change to one of my rigs today. I finally was able to retire the Smilodon case thanks to T-ski. Thanks again buddy.
> 
> Went from this:
> 
> ...



That Raidmax case is indeed rather terrible--I'm glad that you have managed to eliminate it 

Is that a HD7770 in there?  If so, do you have any idea what sort of PPD it does for FAH?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Sep 30, 2013)

HD 7770s get around 20KPPD  if I recall.


----------



## Norton (Sep 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Is that a HD7770 in there?  If so, do you have any idea what sort of PPD it does for FAH?



7770's should get around 15k ppd for F@H iirc


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Sep 30, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> That Raidmax case is indeed rather terrible--I'm glad that you have managed to eliminate it
> 
> Is that a HD7770 in there?  If so, do you have any idea what sort of PPD it does for FAH?



Yes that is one of the 2 7770's I have. The other is sitting on top of my desk. I have no ideal what ppd they would get in F@H.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 9, 2013)

Not really a 'Farm', per se. But more of a small backyard garden.


----------



## librin.so.1 (Oct 9, 2013)

*'dat mirror-like screen*


----------



## Arjai (Oct 10, 2013)

It was a special flash setting. The screen is not that reflective, but with a slow flash it picks up the reflection, then flashes to light the rest of the computer.

I knew what I was doing and wanted the reflection of the beautiful OCT. day that is not so regular around these parts.

Truth is, I shoulda cleaned the screen!! LOL.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2013)

Here's what the 3770k system looks like:




Only fans are the one in the PSU and the one in the back, so it's nearly silent.  Much better than the earlier rattling.  Spec are:
Biostar P67 board
i7-3770k
1x4GB Crucial DDR3
Thermaltake Toughpower 700w (old)
500GB HDD (Seagate, maybe?)
Cooler Master Hyper 212+ (fanless)
Antec Sonata

Runs Linux Mint 15 and does a pretty good job of crunching


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 7, 2013)

So you can run it with passive CPU cooling? Cool!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2013)

What kind of temps with the 212 and no fan?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> So you can run it with passive CPU cooling? Cool!



Just out in the open (sitting on a cardboard box) the CPU got up to about 80-85C with no fan, and I decided that was a bit hot for sustained use.  But it seems that with the airflow from the rear fan (an Antec Tricool, which I have set on medium speed) it's sufficient.  Running WCG, the fins of the heatsink get a bit warm, but not badly so, and the CPU temp tops out at 60-65c (upper 50s C at night).  At some point I'll create a duct to direct the airflow from the back fan through the HSF better, but it hasn't yet been necessary, so it's not a high priority.

That's a long-winded way of saying kind-of 

EDIT:


BUCK NASTY said:


> What kind of temps with the 212 and no fan?



Rooms in the mid-70s right now, here's what I'm getting:


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 7, 2013)

Make a duct that only has a bottom, as to not block the PSU fan.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 7, 2013)

I used to run my E5800 fanless with a TX3


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2013)

Chevalr1c said:


> Make a duct that only has a bottom, as to not block the PSU fan.


That's not a bad idea.  Although there's actually more space between the top of the HSF & the PSU than you can easily see--about an inch.  And given the power draw of the system, I'm pretty sure that it would work just fine even if the PSu got a bit less air.  But I shall experiment at some point 


TRWOV said:


> I used to run my E5800 fanless with a TX3



Was it in a case with airflow?  What temps did it run at?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 8, 2013)

I ran my 2500k stock passive for abit once. The cooler is a gelid tranquillo rev2, but I used it without a fan. Ran about 80c.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2013)

james888 said:


> I ran my 2500k stock passive for abit once. The cooler is a gelid tranquillo rev2, but I used it without a fan. Ran about 80c.



Yeah, that's hotter than I'm willing to deal with if it's avoidable.  That's why I had the fan back on the HSF when it was running caseless.  But mid-60s C is entirely fine IMO


----------



## Nordic (Nov 8, 2013)

Cant get a good picture of this in action but it does put out some a lot of ppd.





My 2500k is alone on this table for now. It will have a buddy soon enough.





Showing the fans that cool the vrms just for safe measure.





Sexy! A completely unnecessary 38mm fan because I thought it was cool.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2013)

How loud is that fan?  My 3930k has a 38mm thick 120mm fan out of a Sun workstation that sounds like a tornado at full blast (and is actually powerful enough to push itself across the desk), but it sure does move a lot of air


----------



## Nordic (Nov 8, 2013)

I would consider it loud, but with a non annoying low tone. About as loud as a yate loon medium if you have heard one. This one only pushes about 80cfm. I am thinking about going back to the stock fan for that heatsink, which just so happens to be on sale tonight on newegg for $15, for silence.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 8, 2013)

[Ion] said:


> Was it in a case with airflow?  What temps did it run at?



I think it was in the low 50s, 51 maybe. The case had the PSU mounted on top and a 92mm exhaust at the back.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2013)

Newest addition to the farm, *Peenemunde*.  Specs:
Core i7-920 @ stock for now
OEM Gateway board
2x2GB G.SKILL RIPJAWS RAM
Antec Truepower Trio 550w PSU
Old Antec case
320GB Hitachi drive
nVidia Quadro FX1800 (it outputs a display, which is all I need).  It's more or less equal to a downclocked 9600GT with more RAM (768MB on a 192bit bus).
Pics!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 28, 2013)

messy

working on a case and sleeving a psu atm  should look alot better the next few weeks


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2014)

It's been far too long since anyone posted here.  Thus, here's what I have (terrible pictures, sorry) 





Top: Stockholm (Lenovo tablet)
i7-3537U @ ~2.8Ghz (Turbo)
8GB RAM
1TB HDD
Windows 8 x64

Bottom: Kiev
4x Opteron 6128HE @ 2GHz (32 cores)
32GB (16x2GB) DDR3
64GB SSD
Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS-x64

Right: Ostpreussen
i7-3930k @ 4.5GHz
16GB DDR3
AMD HD7950
120GB SSD + 500GB + 2TB HDD
Win7 x64 (this is my main system)





Riga
- AMD FX8350 @ 4.4 (IIRC)
- 4GB unmatched DDR3
- nV 8800GTS 512
- Asus 990FX motherboard
- CM Hyper 212 +
- PSU from an HP workstation
- Linux Mint (16?) x64





Far left: Minsk
- i5 2400 @ 3.2
- 2GB DDR3
- 320GB laptop HDD
- Win7 x64

Center: Stuttgart
- i7-2600k @ 4.4GHz w/ a Corsair H100
- Asus P67 board
- 4GB DDR3
- nV 8500GT
- Linux Mint (17?) x64

Right: Breslau
- i7-3770k @ stock
- Biostar P67 board
- Fanless Hyper 212+
- 4GB DDR3
- 700w Thermaltake PSU
- Linux Mint (17?) x64

Top: Bayern
- Lenovo E440
- i7-4702MQ @ 2.8GHz (turbo)
- 8GB DDR3
- 500GB HDD
- Win7 x64

- Top Right: Danzig
- Lenovo Ideacentre
- Atom D510
- 2GB DDR2
- some HDD
- Win7 x64





Left: Moscow
- HP Z400 Workstation
- Xeon W3503 2.4GHz (2.93GHz X5670 incoming, theoretically)
- 4GB DDR3
- 320GB HDD
- Windows Server 2008 R2
- nV 9500GT

Right: Innsbruck
- Lenovo W520
- 2.2GHz i7-2720QM
- 8GB DDR3
- Windows 7 x64 (work laptop; but it's IBM-owned and since IBM backs WCG, they not only don't mind crunching, they encourage it)






Karnten
- i7-4770 (non-K)
- 8GB DDR3
- 120GB SSD + 2TB HDD
- Corsair case of some sort
- MSI Z87 motherboard
- CM 240mm WC unit
- iGPU; the R7 that was in it was causing lockups/crashes; still need to install my spare
- Win7 x64 (we play games on it)





Left: Vilnius
- i7-860
- 8GB DDR3
- 2x750GB (?) HDD in RAID 1
- nV GTX280 (IIRC)
- Win7 x64
- my grandfather was convinced it was broken so bought a new computer without checking what was wrong; turns out it's completely fine but he didn't want to deal with selling it or whatever, so gave it to me

Right: Steiermark
- i5-2400 @ 3.2
- 8GB DDR3
- 120GB SSD
- some low profile nV GPU
- Win7 x64


----------



## Nordic (Oct 23, 2014)

Where did you get that case for kiev. I remember seeing very similar kinds for bitcoin rigs. They were home made.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 23, 2014)

james888 said:


> Where did you get that case for kiev. I remember seeing very similar kinds for bitcoin rigs. They were home made.


Came like that when I bought it (Norton actually picked it up for me) from someone in Connecticut.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 23, 2014)

Some Epic farms by our TPU crunching team 

Here are my current crunchers:

Main rig / office:

i7 5930K, Asus ROG Rampage V Extreme, 16GBs of 3000MHz DDR4:







Den / Game room:

i7 4770K, MSI Z87-GD65, 16GBs of 1866MHz DDR3:






Media Center:

i7 3930K, Asus ROG Rampage IV Extreme, 16GBs of 1866MHz DDR3






Bedroom:

i7 2600K, Asus ROG Maximus IV Gene-Z, 16GBs of 1866MHz DDR3:






Stationary bike:

i7 4700HQ, MSI GS60 Ghost Pro, 16GBs of 1600MHz DDR3 RAM






And in past challenges I've even used my Kindle HDX, Nvidia Shield, iPhone 5 and Galaxy S4 and Note 4 to crunch LMAO


----------



## Norton (Oct 23, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Came like that when I bought it (Norton actually picked it up for me) from someone in Connecticut.



That was a Spotswood case and he does mining setups, tech stations, etc..

Link:
http://richchomiczewski.wordpress.com/


----------



## xvi (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey 15th, what's your opinion on that Turtle Beach headset you have at the media center? Looks like the XP510? I was thinking about picking up a refurb one from Woot next time it comes around.


----------



## manofthem (Oct 23, 2014)

That's pure epicness @15th Warlock, every single system is baller status!


----------



## twilyth (Oct 23, 2014)

manofthem said:


> That's pure epicness @15th Warlock, every single system is baller status!


What he said.  I really like the 3 flatscreens all in a row in the game room up top.  How big are those puppies?  They look like they're pushing 30"


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 24, 2014)

xvi said:


> Hey 15th, what's your opinion on that Turtle Beach headset you have at the media center? Looks like the XP510? I was thinking about picking up a refurb one from Woot next time it comes around.



Too be honest with you, out of all my headphones, those are the ones I like the least, don't get me wrong, they aren't bad by any means, but for their original price I think they lack oomph, I wouldn't pay more than $79 for them, and if you can find them at around that price they're definitely worth it 



manofthem said:


> That's pure epicness @15th Warlock, every single system is baller status!



Thanks Matt! If any of you guys ever happen to be in California we can setup an epic lan party 



twilyth said:


> What he said.  I really like the 3 flatscreens all in a row in the game room up top.  How big are those puppies?  They look like they're pushing 30"



Thanks twilyth, the screens are 27" each


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Some Epic farms by our TPU crunching team
> 
> ~snip~


That is an incredible set of HW that you have there.  Here most of us are with a motley collection of "well it was cheap when I decided to build another system" and then you have these stunners


----------



## 15th Warlock (Oct 24, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> That is an incredible set of HW that you have there.  Here most of us are with a motley collection of "well it was cheap when I decided to build another system" and then you have these stunners



Coming from you and other team members in this thread that's a big honor, the sheer amount of computing power most of.you guys have in your farms is just mind boggling...

And that's nothing compared to the relentless dedication of most of you to focus all that power in helping a good cause, seeing that restores my faith in humanity


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Coming from you and other team members in this thread that's a big honor, the sheer amount of computing power most of.you guys have in your farms is just mind boggling...
> 
> And that's nothing compared to the relentless dedication of most of you to dedicate all that power to a good cause, seeing that restores my faith in humanity



It's certainly a lot of equipment I have here (~16 systems?) but it's lacking in elegance.  A bunch of OEM towers, a laptop with a busted LCD, a system lacking a case entirely, another one with no top panel because it kept rattling and no GPU, two systems that have open 5.25" bays in the front + no side panel, an Atom system because why not, and approximately four generation of HW all working together.  Sure, it's effective, you can check out BOINCStats or Free-DC and see that the cumulative result is considerable.  But it's not neat, tidy, efficient, or particularly attractive.  But on a student's budget, I'm entirely satisfied with it all


----------



## twilyth (Oct 24, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> It's certainly a lot of equipment I have here (~16 systems?) but it's lacking in elegance.  A bunch of OEM towers, a laptop with a busted LCD, a system lacking a case entirely, another one with no top panel because it kept rattling and no GPU, two systems that have open 5.25" bays in the front + no side panel, an Atom system because why not, and approximately four generation of HW all working together.  Sure, it's effective, you can check out BOINCStats or Free-DC and see that the cumulative result is considerable.  But it's not neat, tidy, efficient, or particularly attractive.  But on a student's budget, I'm entirely satisfied with it all


Same here.  I wouldn't even photograph any of my stuff.  Maybe the dual octo core but only because of the 2 Noctua D14s I managed to cram in there.  The heat fins actually have to mesh together to fit.  But that's sitting on top of a cardboard box in the kitchen next to the other server.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 24, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Same here.  I wouldn't even photograph any of my stuff.  Maybe the dual octo core but only because of the 2 Noctua D14s I managed to cram in there.  The heat fins actually have to mesh together to fit.  But that's sitting on top of a cardboard box in the kitchen next to the other server.


No shame 
It all crunches and that's the important part.  In the kitchen...now that's impressive.  I'd worry about something getting spilled on it


----------



## twilyth (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't actually use the kitchen.  Things are in a pretty sad state here.  I pretty much live off of frozen food that I eat on the couch.  If I can't make something in the microwave or the mini oven, it doesn't get made.

BTW if you're ever in the market for a small counter top oven, Breville makes one that is really amazing.  It's sort of expensive but has features out the wazzoo.






It can handle up to a 12" pizza.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 24, 2014)

Electronics mess with my 2 low power systems in there.


 

And my good dekstop is under the table. 


 

And the reason why I'm probably going to be keeping to low power systems.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 24, 2014)

Kai, your pictures make me feel like I'm drunk


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 25, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Kai, your pictures make me feel like I'm drunk


Yeah I'm sorry--I don't know where my 512mb card is, so I can't use my real digital camera ATM (it's old an doesn't support my 16GB card) so those are crappy (really, really crappy) phone pics.  If I ever find the memory card, I'll take better pictures


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 4, 2014)

I haven't posted any updated photos of my little farm lately so here we go.

Selene and Eve (Fx 8350's)






From left to right: Neener (Fx 8350), BooBooChicken (Fx 8350) ,and Chewy2 (Fx 8320)






From left to right again: Alice (Fx 8150), Hobbit (i7 920) , Phenom II x6 ( 1090t)






The Newbie Dewey, just setting up tonight. (dual 6c/12t xeon rig)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2014)

Beautiful setup!  I particularly like the new Xeon system--should do a fair bit more than the DP Xeon I have coming 
What CPUs is it running?


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 4, 2014)

2x x5650's


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 2x x5650's


Yeah, that ought to do pretty much exactly 25% more than the dual-X5672 system I'm working on.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 4, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I haven't posted any updated photos of my little farm lately so here we go.
> 
> Selene and Eve (Fx 8350's)
> 
> ...


This man is in desperate need of a KVM


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 4, 2014)

t_ski said:


> This man is in desperate need of a KVM


Realistically, BOINCTasks + PuTTY/Remote Desktop Connection is good for 99% of stuff that needs to be checked on dedicated crunchers...and for the 1%, I have a 17" LCD with no stand that I carry around and plug into things


----------



## t_ski (Nov 4, 2014)

Call me OCD then


----------



## Arjai (Nov 4, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Call me OCD then


Hello "OCD then" and welcome to TPU!!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 4, 2014)

@ThE_MaD_ShOt - I like Eve's low cut, sexy case.  I think she's in danger of a wardrobe malfunction though.  Please post pix if that ever happens. 

And I have to ask about that white bucket in one of the photos.  I hope you're giving your rigs proper bathroom breaks and not making them use that bucket. 

Seriously though, very impressive farm.  Very nice!!!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 4, 2014)

twilyth said:


> @ThE_MaD_ShOt - I like Eve's low cut, sexy case.  I think she's in danger of a wardrobe malfunction though.  Please post pix if that ever happens.
> 
> And I have to ask about that white bucket in one of the photos.  I hope you're giving your rigs proper bathroom breaks and not making them use that bucket.
> 
> Seriously though, very impressive farm.  Very nice!!!


Gotta watch out for eve she isn't what she seems. LOL 








Also they get there state mandated breaks and are allowed to use the big potty.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 16, 2014)

Don't know if I've ever posted "the Cart" in this wonderful thread(don't mind the mess, it's busy crunching).


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

That is a truly amazing setup there Buck! 
Are those old PC P&C PSUs you're running there?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 16, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Don't know if I've ever posted "the Cart" in this wonderful thread(don't mind the mess, it's busy crunching).



I definitely dig the mini-farm. That's really the best option until you build or buy something to specifically hold that many components. It's almost worth getting a short rack on wheels (20U?) along with some 4U chassis'. What you have costs a lot less though.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 17, 2014)

@BUCK NASTY - I believe the last time I seen your rack it was full of GTX260 or GTX270? And it didn't have the P4's.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> @BUCK NASTY - I believe the last time I seen your rack it was full of GTX260 or GTX270? And it didn't have the P4's.


Yep, I had a mixture of GPU's back then. Kinda funny how it coming full circle and I'm converting back to GPU's for F@H again. The Pande Group can kiss my arse!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 17, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, I had a mixture of GPU's back then. Kinda funny how it coming full circle and I'm converting back to GPU's for F@H again. The Pande Group can kiss my arse!


Wow, then they really screwed you over on the P4's then huh?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Wow, then they really screwed you over on the P4's then huh?


Yep, but fortunately I'm in a pretty good financial position to support this conversion. Plus the 4P rigs will switch to WCG or be sold to another cruncher(wink, wink everybody).


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, but fortunately I'm in a pretty good financial position to support this conversion. Plus the 4P rigs will switch to WCG or be *sold to another cruncher*(wink, wink everybody).



Might be a good opportunity to replace a bunch of these single-socket systems with something faster


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 17, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, but fortunately I'm in a pretty good financial position to support this conversion. Plus the 4P rigs will switch to WCG or be sold to another cruncher(wink, wink everybody).


Keep me in mind when you are ready to sale them buddy.



[Ion] said:


> Might be a good opportunity to replace a bunch of these single-socket systems with something faster


Nothing gets replaced unless it dies..  My farm will grow +1.  Errr... I mean 48.. lol


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2014)

HW of the two new setups 

Vorpommern: i7-3770k @ 3.7GHz, Gigabyte Z77X-UP4, 1x2GB DDR3 RAM, Corsair H50, WD 320GB HDD, ancient Silverstone 550W PSU, USB WiFi, Win7 Pro x64




(stuck on top of the kitchen cabinet )

Frankfurt-am-Main: Thinkpad T410, i5-540M, 2x2GB DDR3, 40GB SSD (temporary, have a 320GB HDD for it), Ubuntu 14.10 x64:


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 17, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> HW of the two new setups
> 
> Vorpommern: i7-3770k @ 3.7GHz, Gigabyte Z77X-UP4, 1x2GB DDR3 RAM, Corsair H50, WD 320GB HDD, ancient Silverstone 550W PSU, USB WiFi, Win7 Pro x64
> 
> ...


You have tainted that Ubuntu install with a Microsoft background..  j/k lol


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 17, 2014)

you people are insane ....


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> You have tainted that Ubuntu install with a Microsoft background..  j/k lol


It's at least better than the brown and ugly default one 


OneMoar said:


> you people are insane ....


I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2014)

Dude, you have too many rigs if the only useable space is on top of the Kitchen cabinets. LOL. Nice work Kai!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Dude, you have too many rigs if the only useable space is on top of the Kitchen cabinets. LOL. Nice work Kai!


Oh, there's plenty of other space, but this spreads out the heat/noise/electricity demand across more space.  I could _easily_ fit upwards of a dozen under the bed....only issue is I'd have to stretch an extension cord across the floor and I'd rather not do that.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 17, 2014)

There's something to be said for moderation.  I've gotten caught up in the points race myself and probably spent enough money over the years to buy a new car - not to mention the cost of running that gear.  At some point it just becomes a compulsion instead of a hobby.  But each individual has to judge when they cross that line for themselves.  Unfortunately that's hard to do.

OCD runs in my family.  It's rampant actually.  But no one thinks they have a problem.  I have one cousin who had to collect every top 40 or 100 or whatever song/album, etc that came out.  I haven't talked to him in years but last I did, he had tens of thousands of vinyl albums and cds in his "collection."  But no OCD issues.  Nope.  No problem at all.  My mom held on to news papers that were several years old saying that she was eventually going to read them and she "collected" all manner of tchotchkes.  But again, no OCD issues there.

Personally I'm happy to admit my OCD since by recognizing it, its no longer invisible and can't subvert me w/o my knowledge.  I still might give in to it from time to time, but if I denied it, I wouldn't be able to fight it at all.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 17, 2014)

twilyth said:


> There's something to be said for moderation.  I've gotten caught up in the points race myself and probably spent enough money over the years to buy a new car - not to mention the cost of running that gear.  At some point it just becomes a compulsion instead of a hobby.  But each individual has to judge when they cross that line for themselves.  Unfortunately that's hard to do.
> 
> OCD runs in my family.  It's rampant actually.  But no one thinks they have a problem.  I have one cousin who had to collect every top 40 or 100 or whatever song/album, etc that came out.  I haven't talked to him in years but last I did, he had tens of thousands of vinyl albums and cds in his "collection."  But no OCD issues.  Nope.  No problem at all.  My mom held on to news papers that were several years old saying that she was eventually going to read them and she "collected" all manner of tchotchkes.  But again, no OCD issues there.
> 
> Personally I'm happy to admit my OCD since by recognizing it, its no longer invisible and can't subvert me w/o my knowledge.  I still might give in to it from time to time, but if I denied it, I wouldn't be able to fight it at all.


Oh I agree with you totally. I think I crossed the line right about the second 8350. Which is why after the challenge I am going to spool a few rigs down and just run full force for challenges.


----------



## TRWOV (Dec 16, 2014)

My "new" 3770K cruncher:














It's the 3770K I had on my main rig for a year but I just didn't like the power figures I was getting from it while crunching but taking into account all the hardware I had on my tower that wasn't surprising.

I then got the itch for an AMD rig and hatched a plan: Take apart the rig, get an ITX board to make a dedicated cruncher and build an FX rig for gaming. Initially I was considering an H61 ITX board but came across an Asrock Z77X-ITX with a damaged USB 3.0 connector that fit in the bill  I didn't want the cruncher all sprawled out on a table or something so I got an Elite 110 for it. As for cooling I still had my busted Kuhler 620 that Antec and Digitalife just kept kicking back and fort the RMA for and managed to fix the clicking noise following the instructions on this video (you can see the tape on mine on the top-down shot):










I'll keep it running stock for 24/7 crunching, on challenges it's going to be OCed to 4Ghz


----------



## t_ski (Dec 16, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> My "new" 3770K cruncher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't decide if you need a bigger PSU or a smaller case


----------



## Nordic (Dec 16, 2014)

t_ski said:


> I can't decide if you need a bigger PSU or a smaller case


Thicker radiator.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 20, 2014)

TRWOV said:


> My "new" 3770K cruncher:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tidy setup there 

The Antec 620 does a great job--although I have a H50 on my 3770k.  Given that it does ~5.5k PPD for <100W I love it.  Great output and nearly silent


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 8, 2015)

Consolidation 
From top left: Fx8350, Fx8150, Fx8350
Middle: Dual 1366 Xeon, Fx8350
Bottom: i7 920, future home for another 8350, i7 3930k

76 threads total will be 84 in about a week in the rack.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 8, 2015)

IT IS BEAUTIFUL! My equivilent monitor is a 1440x900 hp flatscreen monitor.


----------



## Norton (Feb 8, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Consolidation
> From top left: Fx8350, Fx8150, Fx8350
> Middle: Dual 1366 Xeon, Fx8350
> Bottom: i7 920, future home for another 8350, i7 3930k
> ...



Awesome setup Bud!!! 

Needs one addition though (see below):


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 9, 2015)

Norton said:


> Awesome setup Bud!!!
> 
> Needs one addition though (see below):


A 4p would be nice there wouldn't it. LOL


----------



## Nordic (Feb 10, 2015)

I have been super excited to get pictures of this build to you guys. I am pretty proud of it. @MxPhenom 216, I was going to use the megahalem elsewhere but I needed a heatsink for this system and it was readily available. I think a tiny case with a giant heatsink looks pretty cool too.


----------



## xvi (Feb 10, 2015)

james888 said:


> I have been super excited to get pictures of this build to you guys. I am pretty proud of it. @MxPhenom 216, I was going to use the megahalem elsewhere but I needed a heatsink for this system and it was readily available. I think a tiny case with a giant heatsink looks pretty cool too.








Looks like air pulls from the back, through the CPU, then in to the PSU? That works out pretty nicely. GPU looks a little cramped up there (unless there's ventilation on the top). Almost need a reference cooler to exhaust out the back.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 10, 2015)

xvi said:


> Looks like air pulls from the back, through the CPU, then in to the PSU? That works out pretty nicely. GPU looks a little cramped up there (unless there's ventilation on the top). Almost need a reference cooler to exhaust out the back.


You are correct on the airflow. That is how the case is designed. It does have a side vent on the panel that is taken off for the picture. Air flows out pretty evenly from the side panel and the psu. The gpu is a 750ti and runs really cool as is. I don't think I could run a much more powerful gpu in here. My biggest complaint about this case is the lack of airflow the gpu gets. I modded on that case handle, but I didn't want to mod in air holes. The gpu isn't that cramped. It has about an inch of space above it, and I can take it out pretty easily. The only thing difficult to install was the fans but that is my fault for using an over sized cooler.


----------



## xvi (Feb 10, 2015)

james888 said:


> but that is my fault for using an over sized cooler.


It's perfect. Never change it.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 25, 2015)

DAT uptime...


----------



## Antykain (Mar 12, 2015)

Here is my current cruncher..






i7-4790k @ 4.9Ghz.  The rig in the above pic is my daily driver.  Besides crunching in it's spare time, it's mainly a gaming rig.  I am working on getting 2 other rigs build as dedicated crunchers, which will both have FX-8350's in them.  Power hungry FX's.. goodtimes.  I do love those FX chips tho.. pretty fun to mess around with and tweak.  Just need to land one more HDD and a cheapo GPU to get both up and running.  I am also using an older Gateway Gaming Laptop with a Intel Core 2 Quad Q9100 for a little crunch here and there.

And thanks again to the TPU community, Norton, twilyth, and the other donators for the TPU Winter's End Challendge!  Got a little boost for the crunching farm!


----------



## TRWOV (Mar 12, 2015)

I've found that you can shave about 0.25v (YMMV) from the Vcore on FX83xx CPUs and they'll still run fine at stock speeds. I'm running two 8320s on 95w boards (Asrock  880GM-LE FX) just by doing that. 

I don't know why AMD gives them so much Vcore in the first place, maybe to give them OC headroom from the get go?


----------



## Nordic (Mar 12, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> I've found that you can shave about 0.25v (YMMV) from the Vcore on FX83xx CPUs and they'll still run fine at stock speeds. I'm running two 8320s on 95w boards (Asrock  880GM-LE FX) just by doing that.
> 
> I don't know why AMD gives them so much Vcore in the first place, maybe to give them OC headroom from the get go?


Would you know if that is common with AMD cpu's? My athlon x4 620 is downvolted by .2v and overclocked by 200mhz. That little decrease dramatically reduced temperatures and wattage used.


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 12, 2015)

My laptops Phenom 2 N830 is down ,15v, the Athlon 5350 is down ,1125v and the Athlon 860k is down ,175v. My A10-7850K is being odd, but I once had it running at 4,2GHz at stock voltage.


----------



## Nordic (Mar 12, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> My laptops Phenom 2 N830 is down ,15v, the Athlon 5350 is down ,1125v and the Athlon 860k is down ,175v. My A10-7850K is being odd, but I once had it running at 4,2GHz at stock voltage.


My a10-5800k does not like to overclock or downvolt. I think it just lost the silicon lottery.


----------



## Norton (Mar 12, 2015)

james888 said:


> Would you know if that is common with AMD cpu's? My athlon x4 620 is downvolted by .2v and overclocked by 200mhz. That little decrease dramatically reduced temperatures and wattage used.



   I've seen a lot of Gigabyte boards jack up the voltage much higher than necessary. Most AMD chips that I've dealt with are happy with a small bump in their clocks, a bump in NB speed, and a little bit of a drop in voltage.... they seem to run smoother and cooler when I did that- YMMV though.


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 5, 2015)

Here's my setup, ready for the upcoming challenge - I've since moved it to the floor of my basement which really helped reduce temps and noise. My dedicated 24/7 E5620 cruncher had issues due to some short or something while in the case, so its board now sits on top of the 827-14 server. I replaced its E5620s with 2 X5675s and will add one more board in the near future. It'll be too late for the challenge, though...  Old pics here:


----------



## stinger608 (Jun 6, 2015)

Wow!!! That is an amazing looking setup @Heaven7 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twilyth (Jun 6, 2015)

Nice,  that is some kickass hardware.


----------



## Norton (Jun 6, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Here's my setup, ready for the upcoming challenge - I've since moved it to the floor of my basement which really helped reduce temps and noise. My dedicated 24/7 E5620 cruncher had issues due to some short or something while in the case, so its board now sits on top of the 827-14 server. I replaced its E5620s with 2 X5675s and will add one more board in the near future. It'll be too late for the challenge, though...  Old pics here:



Sweet!  

P.S. Those pics will fit very well here too:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/sexy-hardware-close-up-pic-clubhouse.71955/page-336


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 20, 2015)

I spent almost an hour watching the whole thread, it's amazing the quantity of rigs you have in your farms. Donate all that computing power, keep them running, doing maintenance, paying power bills. Maybe, sometimes it's hard to explain why you do that, or that people outside technology world try understand it. This part of who you are, using the knowledge you got like a grain of sand selflessly to make a better world. Awesome job!


----------



## Nordic (Jun 20, 2015)

qu4k3r said:


> I spent almost an hour watching the whole thread, it's amazing the quantity of rigs you have in your farms. Donate all that computing power, keep them running, doing maintenance, paying power bills. Maybe, sometimes it's hard to explain why you do that, or that people outside technology world try understand it. This part of who you are, using the knowledge you got like a grain of sand selflessly to make a better world. Awesome job!


I never have a hard time expllaining why I do it. I always get confused stares when I try to describe "distributed computing." 

It is nice to read that. Thank you.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 20, 2015)

qu4k3r said:


> I spent almost an hour watching the whole thread, it's amazing the quantity of rigs you have in your farms. Donate all that computing power, keep them running, doing maintenance, paying power bills. Maybe, sometimes it's hard to explain why you do that, or that people outside technology world try understand it. This part of who you are, using the knowledge you got like a grain of sand selflessly to make a better world. Awesome job!


Thank you


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Here's my setup, ready for the upcoming challenge...Old pics here:


This looks like it should be on a drag strip ready to burn rubber.


----------



## Jetster (Jun 21, 2015)

If its on the floor of your basement watch out for moisture


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 21, 2015)

Jetster said:


> If its on the floor of your basement watch out for moisture


Thanks for the warning, I'll keep an eye out. For now it's looking good, ambient temp is about 21-22° C, and humidity ~44%. At least the spiders seem to enjoy it... 

I've installed a power meter to finally see the ugly truth, well turned out it's not too bad, after all. Each module uses 300W, for a total of 900W so far.
@qu4k3r , thank you *very* much for your post - awesome.


----------



## xvi (Jun 23, 2015)

qu4k3r said:


> I spent almost an hour watching the whole thread, it's amazing the quantity of rigs you have in your farms. Donate all that computing power, keep them running, doing maintenance, paying power bills. Maybe, sometimes it's hard to explain why you do that, or that people outside technology world try understand it. This part of who you are, using the knowledge you got like a grain of sand selflessly to make a better world. Awesome job!


I have a feeling that for a lot of us, and very much myself included, it's a good excuse to build nice rigs and play with hardware that would otherwise be hard to justify spending money on. It's a hobby that also benefits science. Taking Caring1's recent comment..


Caring1 said:


> This looks like it should be on a drag strip ready to burn rubber.


..we use a lot of car analogies here. It'd be like building up a race car and every time you take it around the track, you help solve a piece of the puzzle in one of humanity's great issues. Both things provide a bit of a thrill.

I see us as a team that's constantly tweaking and changing our rigs, trying to get the most performance out of each of our fleets, practicing and preparing until a challenge comes along and we fire up all of our rigs and push them as hard as we can, putting all that tweaking and preparation to the test. When that test is over, we see our rank among our peers (both individually and as a team) and begin planning on how we're going to improve for the next challenge.


----------



## Nordic (Jun 23, 2015)

xvi said:


> I have a feeling that for a lot of us, and very much myself included, it's a good excuse to build nice rigs and play with hardware that would otherwise be hard to justify spending money on. It's a hobby that also benefits science. Taking .


This times 3. I could not justify this many toys otherwise.


----------



## qu4k3r (Jun 23, 2015)

xvi said:


> ...it's a good excuse to build nice rigs and play with hardware that would otherwise be hard to justify spending money on. It's a hobby that also benefits science...


Yes it is.


----------



## agent00skid (Oct 15, 2016)

Been silent here for a while. But now I can show the long road to my CEP2 cruncher's completion.
It all started nice and cheap based around a FX-8320E.



Upgraded with a NH-L9x65 cooler.(Which in hindsight was a quite optimistic choice.)

It did actually hold up at stock, but overclocking was out of the picture. Managed to hold WCG at 3,3GHz.
Quickly upgraded to a NH-U9S, which helped me push to 3,9GHz.

The temps were still a cause for concern, so when I decided to dump it into a case, yet another cooler upgrade took place.

The fans by the motherboard were my solution to cooling the VRM. Through struggles with fan speeds and noise, and resulting temps, I ended up deciding that the motherboard wasn't up to the task. Wanted better fan control and beefier VRM.
Meant ditching integrated graphics, so got a small dedicated for the job.


The final result with the ASUS 970 PRO GAMING/AURA finally had me satisfied.(After I put a fan on the northbridge.)


----------



## HammerON (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## 4x4n (Jun 18, 2017)

Thread revival time! Let's see some more picks of what everyone is running. 

I've been wanting to move my swiftech cooler to the front of my case but the tubing wasn't long enough. Going with the black/white theme of my X99 deluxe, I bought some white tubing. Also, I got a great deal on a set of dominator ram with white led's and with the the white fans from my fractal case, I'm all in for the black and white theme.  I even set the rgb on my 470 strix to white. I'm not much for the led lighting, but I think this looks pretty good. 

Flash pic.






Tried to get the lighting to show but this pic doesn't really do it justice.






Here's my Xeon 2683v3 14 core 28 thread cruncher. sitting on a shelf.






Last is the Xeon 2658v3 12 core 24 thread in a dusty old corsair case.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks for bringing this thread back to life.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## agent00skid (Jun 19, 2017)

Out left is Shit. In the stack is from bottom to top: Server, CEP2, Mikkel, Little Server, Shoe and No Power. And the black tower on the right is Foldy.

Running WCG is Shit with a N3150, CEP2 with a FX-8320E, Little server with a G3258, Shoe with an Athlon 5350 and No Power with a J3455. Foldy is on and of folding, depending on the heat right now.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 19, 2017)

some of you guys' WCG rigs are nicer than my main PC


----------



## Norton (Jun 20, 2017)

Here's about half of my farm.....

*Trish**




*psu has been changed since this pic- using a Corsair TX650 in it atm

*Julia*





*Ella*





*My 4P*





*My Gamer*





Don't have any pics of my *3930k rigs* or the *Kreij rig* atm but will add them in when I get a chance


----------



## bogmali (Jun 29, 2017)

What I currently have crunching atm. Will add the SR-2 with dual X5680's once I get it sorted out.


----------



## Toothless (Jun 30, 2017)

#WCGgoals


----------



## RealNeil (Jun 30, 2017)

My little 901 Box is an i5-6600K with16GB of DDR4-3200 RAM
The GPU is a GTX-980 Windforce.
I didn't open it up for the picture because it's a PITA to do.





My second rig is an i7-6850K with 64GB of DDR4-3200 RAM.
It has two GTX-980Ti GPUs in it.





The third is a Ryzen 1700X box with 16GB of DDR4-3000 RAM inside.
It uses two RX-480 GPUs.


----------



## 4x4n (Jan 16, 2018)

Expanded my Swiftech cooler on my main rig this weekend. Added a 360 rad and micro-res. Hard to see the new rad in the pic, its fairly tight at the top of this case. It's overkill I know for just a cpu but these X99 chips run pretty hot when you overclock them. Really happy with the upgrade, I'm able to run the pump at 2000 rpm and all the fans at 7v. You can't even tell if its on until you get right up next to it now. 

Temps are great too, low to mid 60's crunching away at 4.4ghz.


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2018)

Well I'm sure that everyone has seen these but since they are my crunchers, I thought it might be a good idea to post them up 

My Dell R710 - 2 x L5640's in there 





My SR-2 - X5650's





My 2600k and 6700k rigs - 





And lastly something that I hope to be putting into another server to make it a pair..  We will find out sometime when this might actually happen!!









I'm looking forward to getting that last one setup   Another 32 threads for a worthy cause     I do have my 5960X as well which I've yet to start crunching on..  






It's in no way finished, but it's working and I've had it 2.5 years doing nothing..  I need to save up to finish it off.....  Hopefully when I have a pay rise in September with some luck, I'll be able to do it...


----------



## HammerON (Jul 18, 2018)

Very nice farm


----------



## phill (Jul 18, 2018)

The HP server case is a 22U, by my rough maths I have enough room for possibly 10 more servers if they are 2U each   I think for pure giggles, I would like to see how full I can get it   I do have another pair of L5640's here and the 8 core Xeon so I think I could get a few more cores up and running   All I can say is thank god for solar power!!


----------



## phill (Jul 23, 2018)

I hope these are of some interest to you all 

I did some brief testing of a few crunchers as it was a hot Saturday afternoon, so I thought I'd share my results with you 

My latest edition to my little crunching world..  E3-1245 V3   4 core, 8 thread
Setup -




Idle -                                                                     Load - 
 

So just for quick reference call it 38w idle, then 95w load, cost per hour 1.39 p @ 15p a unit of electric

Next up is my 2600k -





Idle -                                               Load - 
 

So just for quick reference call it 42w idle, then 105w load, cost to run per hour 1.71 pence @ 15p per unit of electric

My 6700k 





Idle -                                               Load - 
 

So just for quick reference call it 34w idle, then 117w load, cost to run per hour 1.78 pence @ 15p per unit of electric

I'm not sure of the points they produce as I've not got any figures for the them this past day, but when I do, I'll try and update you all


----------



## phill (Aug 27, 2018)

Been running a few tests on the 5960X, somewhat a little disappointed by my results but not at all surprised in a way considering the age of the CPU anyways  

I'll see if I can post something up tomorrow, just doing a little spreadsheet of my troubles   I'm hoping that Excel will play nice!!


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 9, 2019)

Is old thread but here is my farm ;x





what is not shown is the 200GE system upstairs, that crunches too

It looks cooler in the dark :3


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 14, 2019)

Took all my rigs offline for an hour to sort out the mess. Moved them into better positions and hooked the entire set up to a single outlet.



Spoiler: The entire setup













Spoiler: The power usage











Quite high, but this is 2x1700, 1x2700X, 1x1200, 1x 5350, GT 1030 and RX 570 all running 100% load. (the 5350 just runs my server). Also plugged in, is two Dell P1911 monitors and my Acer 1080P, two network switches, two USB switches and 3 Network IP cameras. Oh, and a halogen lamp I should really turn off. So all in all, fairly acceptable power use? It'll probably come down 50W when I turn of the monitors and lamp.

I also have a lot of fans and RGB stuff in my main PC... might consider stripping it down to shave off the wattage.

Edit: Got the wattage down to about 630W by lowering clock speeds on the 2700X and RX 570. Wattage limit on the 2700X is now set at 70W; resulting in 3.35-3.4 GHz on all cores running WCG. I set a -9.5% frequency reduction on the 570 in wattman; bringing the clock speed down to 1160 MHz and the power use is now at 75W (vs 100W). So, it's a lot more efficient now.


----------



## hat (Mar 14, 2019)

Not bad for 5 chips and 2 cards under heavy load. My two GTX1070s take 240w on their own, and that's with a reduced power target. According to Coretemp, my 2600k takes about 87w under WCG load. Of course, it likely pulls more from the wall than that, when power supply inefficiencies are factored in.

If you knew your cost/kWh, you could figure out how much that's going to cost you every month.

746*24 = 17,904 watt-hours daily, or 17.904kWh. 17.904*30 = 537.12 kWh monthly, assuming 746w load all month long. If you pay 5 cents per kWh, as that meter says, your farm costs you, you pay $27 monthly for running this. Of course, you pay less when you shave that 746w figure down.

My math _could_ be wrong, but it seems right to me, somehow. I'm still a bit uneasy with the concept of kilowatt hours. It seems to me it would be easier to work with raw numbers, not some funky measurement that represents 1000w over the course of an hour. It's starting to make more sense to me now (as I'm not terrible with math), but the first time I looked at this years ago my eyes just kinda glazed over and then I didn't worry about it anymore. 

It appears that, in your case, factoring in 5 cents/kWh, a quick and dirty way to estimate your cost is to just multiply whatever your meter says by .036. This directly gives you the cost.

(24 hours)*(30 days)*(.05 cents/kWh)/(1000 to bring it down to kWh, as the meter reading is in watts, not kilowatts) = .036

So using your magic number, .036*746 = 26.856 (~27). Math checks out. Manage to get it down to 500w? 500*.036 = 18. Now you pay $18/mo instead of $27. Let's run a quick check on that with percentages...

500/746 = ~.67. So that's 67% of what it was before. 67% of $27 is... $18.09. Checks out.

And I used to say I didn't like math... I guess it was closer to the truth to say I'd rather play video games than worry about schoolwork, which led me to be not great at math at the time. Then one day everything just clicked and I passed algebra with flying colors with minimal effort. 

You can also save on your electric bill by investing in more efficient power supplies. But the cost of the power supply itself is sure to be far more significant than the savings it brings. You would have to be crunching for a *long* time to realize any savings. I'm interested in a new power supply myself, because if you check my specs, you'll see I have a budget unit powering a hungry system, and it's under heavy load all the time. While saving watts at the wall is nice, I'm more concerned about the power supply itself burning out on me.

Also, another benefit of a more efficient power supply is the fact that it will generate less heat. As a quick example, if my system pulls 400w (number out of my ass) from the power supply, and my power supply is 80% efficient, it's pulling 500w from the wall. *All* watts pulled from the wall eventually turn into heat generated in the room the computer is in. If I upgrade to a Titanium unit, which is 90% efficient at minimum, that figure becomes 444w. That's 56w less heat generated.

If you have 5 rigs running in the same room and you also have an air conditioner set to keep the room at 68 degrees, you're dumping 746w of heat into that same room. Now the AC has to work harder to keep it at 68 degrees compared to if none of that was there, so your AC is using more energy now. Make your rigs more efficient and you directly save on energy costs to run the rigs, but you also indirectly save on AC costs. Or, if you're like me and you don't have a lot of cooling capacity, it will simply be less hot. On colder days I'll just crank up my space heater video cards...


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 14, 2019)

I never programmed the meter. We pay £0.13 per kWh. Which is really expensive.... I didn't get the right tariff before, at the current rate the crunching farm alone costs £60 a month to run.


----------



## hat (Mar 14, 2019)

Hmm...

24*30*.13/1000 makes your magic number ~.094 instead. That's... .094*746 70.124...

How did you arrive at £60? I'm getting slightly over £70 here. But I'm only using the 746w number I see. This can be less with less RGB (as you mentioned), and of course, undervolting.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 14, 2019)

hat said:


> Hmm...
> 
> 24*30*.13/1000 makes your magic number ~.094 instead. That's... .094*746 70.124...
> 
> How did you arrive at £60? I'm getting slightly over £70 here. But I'm only using the 746w number I see. This can be less with less RGB (as you mentioned), and of course, undervolting.


I'm using this and a figure of around ~650W (as that is the rough usage when all unnecessary equipment is turned off).

My main PC (2700X+570) has an 80PLUS Gold unit, one of my 1700 rigs also uses a Gold unit, all other machines in the farm are Bronze rated. It does get rather toasty in here, but I keep the window open almost 24/7 unless its torrential rain.

I'm currently in the process of writing proposal with advantages and disadvantages for me to purchase a GTX 1660 to replace, or perhaps supplement the RX 570. The perf/watt increase is considerable, and has the added, though not quite as important to Science, benefit of allowing me to enjoy Metro Exodus at a higher frame rate 

Thanks for the input, hat, it is much appreciated.


----------



## hat (Mar 14, 2019)

Ah, you went down to 650w. When I plug in 650 instead of 746, I get 61.1. 

There's not much to be gained upgrading from a Gold unit, or even Bronze. The difference from Bronze to even Titanium is 10% or less, and Gold, of course, much smaller. Even jumping from Bronze to Titanium is almost certainly not worth it. To fight off heat in the room, you might try a box fan or something in your window... as an exhaust. Think of the room like a giant PC case. You'll exhaust heated air outside and pull cooler air from elsewhere in the house. Of course, there's also always undervolting. You might only save 5-10w per undervolted machine, though, but all it costs you is some time stability testing. If you save 50w, you save about 5 bucks per month. It's not a lot on it's own, but combined with other optimizations, it adds up. 

The RX570 is taking up a lot of power, and not putting out much PPD. The GTX1660(ti?) should take less power and put out much better PPD. It's also about 40% faster in games. In your situation, I probably wouldn't even fold on the 570. I probably wouldn't fold on the GT1030, either. I dunno how much power it takes, but the 40k PPD it seems to put out is largely insignificant. A GTX1070, by comparison, should put out around 700k...


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 14, 2019)

hat said:


> Ah, you went down to 650w. When I plug in 650 instead of 746, I get 61.1.
> 
> There's not much to be gained upgrading from a Gold unit, or even Bronze. The difference from Bronze to even Titanium is 10% or less, and Gold, of course, much smaller. Even jumping from Bronze to Titanium is almost certainly not worth it. To fight off heat in the room, you might try a box fan or something in your window... as an exhaust. Think of the room like a giant PC case. You'll exhaust heated air outside and pull cooler air from elsewhere in the house. Of course, there's also always undervolting. You might only save 5-10w per undervolted machine, though, but all it costs you is some time stability testing. If you save 50w, you save about 5 bucks per month. It's not a lot on it's own, but combined with other optimizations, it adds up.
> 
> The RX570 is taking up a lot of power, and not putting out much PPD. The GTX1660(ti?) should take less power and put out much better PPD. It's also about 40% faster in games. In your situation, I probably wouldn't even fold on the 570. I probably wouldn't fold on the GT1030, either. I dunno how much power it takes, but the 40k PPD it seems to put out is largely insignificant. A GTX1070, by comparison, should put out around 700k...


Just bought a GTX 1660, Gigabyte OC edition with dual fans for £199. Pretty excited to test it out. I might indeed not fold the 570, but honestly, those extra 300K PPD do add up I think I will fold on both the 1660 and 570, and foot the bill. It's for Science, after all

Well, here's to Team Green after 4 years of Radeon.

In all fairness, I don't really expect miracles from Navi, especially if it's GCN. By the time I wish to ugprade the 1660; AMD's next-gen architecture should be here along with Intel's too.


----------



## hat (Mar 14, 2019)

Not sure what Navi is gonna do, but I do know I'm still happy with my 1070. I'm more interested in what new CPUs we'll have by this time next year...


----------



## Russ64 (Apr 8, 2019)

My "farm" 
1: Asus Z8NA-D6 : Dual Xeon E5645 : 24Gb DDR3-1333 ECC : GTX470 : 120Gb EVO 840 : 1TB HDD : PCP&C 750w 60A : CM Stacker : DD MC-TDX, EK-FC470, RX240+RX120, D5 X-Top :  VMware ESXi 6.7.0





2: Asus Maximus VIII Ranger Z170 : i5-6600K : 16Gb Corsair Vengeance DDR4-3200 : EVGA RTX 2080 XC 8GB : 256Gb MX500 : Corsair H100i : PCP&C 750w 60A : CM Cosmos S :  Windows 10 x64


----------



## phill (Apr 9, 2019)

Very nice @Russ64   What software are you using for your VM's?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 9, 2019)

phill said:


> Very nice @Russ64   What software are you using for your VM's?


VMware ESXi 6.7.0 ?


----------



## Russ64 (Apr 9, 2019)

WCG and FAH VM’s above are all using Ubuntu 18.04 LTS.
On the same VMware ESXi 6.7 server, I also have VM’s for part-time use:
Windows 10 Insider Preview
Linux Mint 19.3 (potential Windows/Office replacement).


----------



## phill (Jan 23, 2020)

I thought this thread might need a bit of a update, so here's a few more bits of hardware I'm hoping to bring to the party soon enough 






       

Idle wattage - Load wattage - Kw hours for 2 days and nearly 6.5 hours run time....

  

So just under £3.30 to run it which is massive considering some of these Ryzen rigs are pulling maybe that for a week or so...  I might be out on that bit but you know what I mean!!  

Just thought I'd share this with you but the other fun thing is, is that I've another server just like this which I'm wanting to upgrade exactly the same...  I do need some RAM for both of them so, I'll have to keep an eye out and save up some cash for now


----------



## Antykain (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm getting ready to start doing some poke'n around the interwebz and get that Supermicro H8QGi+-F G34 4P motherboard with 4 x Opteron 6166HE's up and running.   Still need to work on a case/enclosure for the SWTX form factor motherboard, or at least get a case that the motherboard will fit inside of, then mod the case to fit the motherboard.   Not sure how much production on WCG that Opteron 6166 HE's provide these days, but I still want to get this up and running and play around with it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 26, 2020)

Antykain said:


> I'm getting ready to start doing some poke'n around the interwebz and get that Supermicro H8QGi+-F G34 4P motherboard with 4 x Opteron 6166HE's up and running.   Still need to work on a case/enclosure for the SWTX form factor motherboard, or at least get a case that the motherboard will fit inside of, then mod the case to fit the motherboard.   Not sure how much production on WCG that Opteron 6166 HE's provide these days, but I still want to get this up and running and play around with it.





			World Community Grid Project Stats


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 26, 2020)

Hi everyone. Idk if you remember me but I used to crunch for TPU a while back, then I had a mental breakdown and basically almost Kms but now I'm here and I feel I can contribute again to the community, I think.

So I've never given up WCG,  giving me a purpose in life, so to speak and recently I purchased a Ryzen 9 3950X for my main PC and some very good deals on other Ryzen parts, and I think things are going well.

Right now I have 38 cores, 3950X, 3700X, 2700 and 2600X doing 24/7, except for the 3950X which runs overnight 100% (32T) at 105W ppt, and 40% (12T) during the day when I'm using it for creativity or Gaming a bit.

I am not picking particular projects and I use Windows 10 on all of my machine because they also must run other apps occasionally and I'm scared of Linux.

My PPD is about 60,000 so far and I just got my 2yr badge for MIP and 5yr badge for MCM.

I wanted to know if you would want me back in the TPU team and community. I would love to put my processing power towards the team. And when I was here last, you made me feel very welcome and I really enjoyed talking with you.

Sash


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 26, 2020)

Sashleycat said:


> Hi everyone. Idk if you remember me but I used to crunch for TPU a while back, then I had a mental breakdown and basically almost Kms but now I'm here and I feel I can contribute again to the community, I think.
> 
> So I've never given up WCG,  giving me a purpose in life, so to speak and recently I purchased a Ryzen 9 3950X for my main PC and some very good deals on other Ryzen parts, and I think things are going well.
> 
> ...


Welcome back Ashley. I'm glad that you are feeling better.
With the current projects there are no big advantage in Linux.



thebluebumblebee said:


> World Community Grid Project Stats


Yes the older generation HW is struggling with PPD/W big time. You can do 25K @ 200 W with the new Ryzens. Have fun with your 4P


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 26, 2020)

Sashleycat said:


> I wanted to know if you would want me back in the TPU team and community.


Of course we do.  The more the merrier!


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2020)

Antykain said:


> I'm getting ready to start doing some poke'n around the interwebz and get that Supermicro H8QGi+-F G34 4P motherboard with 4 x Opteron 6166HE's up and running.   Still need to work on a case/enclosure for the SWTX form factor motherboard, or at least get a case that the motherboard will fit inside of, then mod the case to fit the motherboard.   Not sure how much production on WCG that Opteron 6166 HE's provide these days, but I still want to get this up and running and play around with it.



For the cheapest way of doing it, I tend to just buy stand offs and put the motherboard on those and then leave it be..  I don't tend to put my crunchers in cases...  Well so far...  I will even admit that I don't even attach the heatsinks properly, I just rest them on top of the CPU, paste, job done   They don't move and I've had no issues yet, so ...... 



Sashleycat said:


> Hi everyone. Idk if you remember me but I used to crunch for TPU a while back, then I had a mental breakdown and basically almost Kms but now I'm here and I feel I can contribute again to the community, I think.
> 
> So I've never given up WCG,  giving me a purpose in life, so to speak and recently I purchased a Ryzen 9 3950X for my main PC and some very good deals on other Ryzen parts, and I think things are going well.
> 
> ...


Good to see you back again, I hope you're doing well and I hope to see you in the top 5 soon enough Ashley


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 27, 2020)

I've joined the TechPowerUp team. :3

Thanks 

My Farm currently looks like this:




This is my main system with 3950X. It has 32GB of 3600 MHz C16-16-16 RAM. I am going to let it crunch non stop for a few days, since I was rendering lots of videos lately and playing Metro Exodus which I like to give quite a lot of threads to. So now it is time for SCIENCE!




Forgive the dust (>_<) on the left is my Ryzen 7 2700 system, with 16GB 2400 Mhz 14-16-16 RAM. On the right is the Ryzen 5 2600X system with 16GB of 2933 MHz 16-18-18 RAM. The Ryzen 5 2600X is running in "cTDP" Down mode, set to 65W. The clock speed is about 3.3-3.4 GHz on all 6 cores at 100% load in WCG. The 2700 is running stock, at 70W PPT, with clock speeds only slighty lower at 3.2 GHz ish.




Last but definitely not least of my machines, I have my downstairs living room PC, which pulls double duty as a gaming system with Xbox 360 controller for sofa gaming. ^-^. This machine has a Ryzen 7 3700X and 16 GB of 3200 MHz 16-18-18 memory. The 3700X is also running with a tweaked PPT, set to 65W in Ryzen master. The clock speeds are around 3.6-3.7 GHz on all 8 cores at 100% load in WCG.

I have plans to get another full time rig, as I wish to take advantage of sales on 2nd gen Ryzen parts like the 2700 which is really insanely good price now. In fact, it is so well priced that if you consider cost of investment relative to cost of running, it is cheaper to buy and run 2700 for 2-3 years than a 3700X. Because I am saving £150+ on the initial investment. Perf/watt is lower of course, but even 2nd gen Ryzen is pretty efficient at <65W.

One more PC, which I am now going to break into WCG, is my mum's slim mATX tower upstairs. This has a Ryzen 5 3400G, but with only 8GB single-channel 3200 MHz memory, at 14-14-14.

All of my PCs use about ~650W combined. This is actually slightly less than my 2x1700+2700X+2700+2600X+(some other parts) setup prior. Zen2 efficiency and the cTDP down on the 2600X are helping in PPD/W here. By the way: this also includes, speakers, monitors, router and such. According to the WCG website, I have broken 60K PPD before I have started up the 3400G system. With that online, my Farm will have 42 cores and 84 threads. 24 of those cores are Zen2 architecture @ 3.6-3.7 GHz, and 18 of them are Zen+ architecture, with 14 of those running at 3.3 GHz (ish) and the other four at 3.8 GHz.

I have a Ryzen 3 1200 lying around here somewhere. I am in the process of moving my setup into the attic room (mother's wishes )))) and once I have done that, I will add those 4 Zen1 cores to the mix.

As I said earlier, I have plans for at least one more full-time crunching machine, which will most likely have a Ryzen 7 2700 in it. Or perhaps the 2700X, since deals are good on those and it's very nice to be able to use PBO to configure the PPT on the fly.

For example, my 3950X is configured @ 105W PPT (contrary to some belief, the 105W "TDP" isn't the power use, but that's another story. 105W "TDP" = 146W PPT (Socket Power)). I switch between 95 and 105W depending on workload. I will note that the processor gets hotter in bursty workloads (gaming + 40% crunch) because the cores enter higher power states and use mroe voltage. I see around 4 GHz on all 16 cores in these workloads @ 105W, and 3.9 @ 95. In full WCG, I see 3.8 GHz on all 16 cores at 105W PPT absolute socket power, and 3.65 at 95W. I do this because I am trying to restrict the thermal load on my motherboard for full-time WCG, and my heatsink probably won't be able to cope with 16 cores at 4 GHz+ (stock 146 W PPT).

Zen2 is such a huge boon for efficient computing. I am so excited for the Zen3 parts, mainly so Zen2 parts can be had for (hopefully) similar deals like Zen+ is today. Human progress I think. 

Sorry for the long post >-<"


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2020)

What's your user name in WCG @Sashleycat ??   I'll make sure I keep an eye out for you in the top 5


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2020)

phill said:


> What's your user name in WCG @Sashleycat ??  I'll make sure I keep an eye out for you in the top 5


Close - SashleyCatty


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 27, 2020)

phill said:


> What's your user name in WCG @Sashleycat ??  I'll make sure I keep an eye out for you in the top 5





mstenholm said:


> Close - SashleyCatty


Yep, it's SashleyCatty 









						Error
					

What if you could support causes you care about while reading this post? Your device’s unused computing power can help scientists tackle some of the world’s biggest problems: from finding better #HIV and #cancer treatments to more efficient sources of renewable energy? I just joined World...



					www.worldcommunitygrid.org
				




So it is 60,900 PPD now on the website. I took one of my rigs down for 10 minutes (!) for "maintenance" but was actually installing a new fan and tweaking RPMs to better cool the components. Anyway honestly to me what matters is that the SCIENCE! gets done, you may not make a neat gun, but everyone's still alive anyway. 

My Goal in life is now to get myself a Threadripper 3990X system for WCG 24/7. What a monster.

But first, I am going to buy UPS for each of my machines. I am looking at some APC units that come with USB enabled software that can issue a shutdown command on mains power loss. This would save a hard shutdown & maybe corrupt some work.

I know of corrupted tasks too well, recently, I had to get rid of my RX 5700 (Navi) because of the driver instability was costing me hours of work a week. Since Installing the GeForce RTX 2070; I haven't crashed once. I also get RT and apparently Turing is quite good for Folding. I have a GTX 1660 SUPER downstairs, also, which I might set up for that. And besides, Navi is bugged heavily on Compute anyway, SETI at Home is getting invalid work from these cards last I heard. 

Sorry, sometimes I type too much >-<"


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 27, 2020)

Sashleycat said:


> Yep, it's SashleyCatty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A 3990X would be a monster but you would have to dial it down or go big water.  A 2070 would do up to 1.9 M minus upload (200 W), even on Windows. It could also go as low as 1.2 M.


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 27, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> A 3990X would be a monster but you would have to dial it down or go big water.  A 2070 would do up to 1.9 M minus upload (200 W), even on Windows. It could also go as low as 1.2 M.


I'd dial it down, like l do my 3950X. With each of the 64 cores running at 3.2 GHz or something like that. Each core would use around 3-4 watts. With the even distribution of heat over 8 chiplets, a large air cooler should handle it. 128 concurrent tasks.... Jeese


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2020)

Sashleycat said:


> Yep, it's SashleyCatty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you used another sign in again??  I thought it was under a different name...  Are you also joining in with the TPU team @Sashleycat ??


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 27, 2020)

phill said:


> Have you used another sign in again??  I thought it was under a different name...  Are you also joining in with the TPU team @Sashleycat ??


I made another account called "Sashleycat" a while back, but I don't use it. I use "SashleyCatty" for my current stuff, and I've joined TPU with that account. Sorry about that :/


----------



## phill (Jan 27, 2020)

Sashleycat said:


> I made another account called "Sashleycat" a while back, but I don't use it. I use "SashleyCatty" for my current stuff, and I've joined TPU with that account. Sorry about that :/


Not an issue at all, I hope to see you soon on the tables


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 29, 2020)

Completed the move to the attic room, and set up the Ryzen 3 1200 for 24/7 also. Scraped together from parts 





It's not "pretty" but that's four more pretty decent Zen cores that would otherwise be doing nothing. 

Please excuse the Molex->PCIE power adapters. It made me cringe on the R9 290X, but it was the only way I was going to get the 290X to boot on this powersupply. It won't be doing anything other than providing display outputs to the system, though, so it should be fine. Even though a "decent" molex can handle a good 60W~ (two here, so that's _almost_ the 150W spec of the 8pin its hooked up to), I have strong doubt on the build-quality (and/or connection quality) of a lot of these things. Not to self: Don't Furmark the 290X. 

So now It's:

Ryzen 9 3950X
Ryzen 7 3700X
Ryzen 7 2700
Ryzen 5 2600X
Ryzen 5 3400G
Ryzen 3 1200

All for SCIENCE! :3


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2020)

Sashleycat said:


> Completed the move to the attic room, and set up the Ryzen 3 1200 for 24/7 also. Scraped together from parts
> 
> View attachment 143571
> 
> ...


Awesome farm there Ashley, just do yourself a favour and replace the 290 with something very low power and ignore the splitters just in case you leave it on 24/7..  The last thing you'd want is an accident with it..  Besides, I'm not sure you'd need a 290 to display a screen    But I like your thinking!!


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 30, 2020)

phill said:


> Awesome farm there Ashley, just do yourself a favour and replace the 290 with something very low power and ignore the splitters just in case you leave it on 24/7..  The last thing you'd want is an accident with it..  Besides, I'm not sure you'd need a 290 to display a screen    But I like your thinking!!


Fair point. Didn't actually fully consider the fire risk possibility & idle power use. The 290X is the only GPU I have right now, but I'll grab a GT 710 on Amazon for about 30 quid.


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2020)

Anything cheap that displays a picture is more than enough   I'd just turn it off at night and just use during the day when you are around just in case personally...  I wouldn't want anything to happen to it regardless   I'd consider something with a fan as passive are ok, but I always end up putting a fan in front of it so seems a little pointless to me lol  

I was meaning to ask Ashley, what cooler do you use for your 3950X?


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 30, 2020)

phill said:


> Anything cheap that displays a picture is more than enough  I'd just turn it off at night and just use during the day when you are around just in case personally... I wouldn't want anything to happen to it regardless  I'd consider something with a fan as passive are ok, but I always end up putting a fan in front of it so seems a little pointless to me lol
> 
> I was meaning to ask Ashley, what cooler do you use for your 3950X?


Be Quiet Shadow Rock TF2 + 140mm (the clips are a bit bent xD, the stock fan is an annoying 135mm...) Noctua 3000 RPM Industrial PPC @ 2500 RPM minimum. (hearing is for chumps).

Love it, blasts air all onto my RAM, around the socket, VRM heatspreader + inductors & caps, etc. I run the 3950X with a modified PPT set in Ryzen Master, using PBO.

I have two settings that I'm flicking between with the touch of a button right now, that is 105 W PPT and 95 W PPT, in all-core load temps are < 70 C, in bursty work they bounce up to the mid 70s, but that's because the cores are allowed into higher P-states (4ghz+).

Temps are acceptable in all-core work at stock, below the 95C threshold, but I was more worried about my VRM and the sutained 146W Socket power. Also, in bursty workloads the chip was flirting with 80+. Perf/watt goes down drastically over 4 GHz on Zen2, so I'm absolutely happy with this set up. 3.8 all -core  and 4.0-4.1 all-core in bursty @105W PPT, and 3.65 and 3.9 ish, respectively, @ 95W


----------



## phill (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks mate, my project log with my 3900X says a similar story...  I need to do some fine tweaking but at the moment, it's test everything time for me to get a base line for what performance is like out the box   Then it's time for tweaking everything I can..  Whenever I can get the time that is....


----------



## Sashleycat (Jan 31, 2020)

Grabbed a GT 710 for cheap, should be a bit safer now. (I also keep an electrical fire extinguisher near my setup just in case).






Also I kinda... like Ryzen. Lol.


----------



## phill (Feb 1, 2020)

Great to hear you got it swapped out mate  

Lovely set of boxes there


----------



## stevorob (Oct 15, 2020)

Here’s my main rig with the 3900x - Rigel




My NAS running an old Xeon x3440 - Altair



The rest of the farm lives in the garage with my sim rig
Here’s Arcturus (top - FX-8150) and Pollux (bottom - 4770k)


And the e5-2695 v2 - Antares


----------



## jellyrole (Oct 15, 2020)

May have another machine to add later on as weather gets cooler.


----------



## phill (Oct 16, 2020)

Thank you guys for posting the pics of your rigs!!  

We could do with a few more updates in here if people have some new hardware to show us??  Crunching is important, M'kay??!


----------

